# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Leds CREE XM-L

## Nuno Prazeres

Estou a pensar em fazer uma calha mista com leds e T5.
Depois de alguma pesquisa cheguei à conclusão que o melhor seria usar os CREE XM-L cool white para a parte branca da luz.
Em termos de lumens produzidos por EUR investido não encontro melhor relação.

Alguém já brincou com estes leds "jumbo"? Queria puxar por eles a 3000mA para maximizar a luz respectiva.

Estou com algum receio da temperatura e da possibilidade de fazerem algum efeito spotlight já que só pretendo usar 15 no meu tanque 130x50x55 (comp x larg x alt).

A calha não irá ter ópticas e deverá ter 15 XM-L e 16 XR-E ou XP-E azuis e royal blue. 

A alimentação dos XM-L ficará a cargo duma fonte de intensidade regulável Meanwell de 48 volts e 150 watts. Os outros ficarão ligados a duas fontes de marca branca projectadas para alimentar entre 5 e 8 leds a 700mA. 

As T5 serão uma super actínica para puxar pela zona dos 420nm e uma blue para cair mais ali na região do 465 a 475nm. 

Acho a distribuição espectral dos leds demasiado "pontuda". As T5 servirão para equilibrar o excesso de luz  demasiado concentrada nos 445 a 465.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Nuno




> A calha não irá ter ópticas e deverá ter 15 XM-L e 16 XR-E ou XP-E azuis e royal blue.


Esquece os 3000mA... 

Ponto 1: não te esqueças que se trata de um DIY...
Ponto 2: 3000mA é o máximo dos leds e sabemos que a sua durabilidade iria ser afectada de sobremaneira...
Ponto 3: aponta para os 1400-1500mA...

*15x XM-L nessa dimensão de aquário... faz festinhas...*

Quanto aos leds azuis... o rácio que a Pacific Sun aplica, pelo que me apercebi, utiliza o seguinte:
Para cada 2x XM-L, 1x Royal Blue e 1x Blue

Acho que te devias informar melhor...
Só para dizer que tens leds... acho que não vale a pena esse teu investimento...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Estou a pensar em fazer uma calha mista com leds e T5.
> Depois de alguma pesquisa cheguei à conclusão que o melhor seria usar os CREE XM-L cool white para a parte branca da luz.
> Em termos de lumens produzidos por EUR investido não encontro melhor relação.
> 
> Alguém já brincou com estes leds "jumbo"? Queria puxar por eles a 3000mA para maximizar a luz respectiva.
> 
> Estou com algum receio da temperatura e da possibilidade de fazerem algum efeito spotlight já que só pretendo usar 15 no meu tanque 130x50x55 (comp x larg x alt).
> 
> A calha não irá ter ópticas e deverá ter 15 XM-L e 16 XR-E ou XP-E azuis e royal blue. 
> ...



Hoje eu não meteria royal blue, só se fosse para aumentar as fluorescencias...de resto...

Eu ia se calhar apenas pró branco, XM-L branco, com bom arrefecimento, acho que um diy, não fica atrás de um de fabrico, isso sou eu a pensar...
O importante está no dissipador, claro...é arranjar um bom dissipador.

depois complementava os brancos com as tais t5 actinicas...
em termosd e potencia não sei, mas não tentes fazer um diy com menos de 200W, isto com o teu aquário talvez 300w com t5., deveria servir.
eu tenho mais ou menos isso e com leds+t5.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Pedro e António,

Muito obrigado pelos vossos comentários.

Em primeiro lugar esclareço que estou assumidamente a fazer um downsizing do aquário. Vou retirar 3/4 da rocha, provvelmente meter siporax na sump e reduzir as espécies de coral a duas apenas, precisamente as que me reagem melhor aos leds e por coincidência as minhas favoritas: M. capricornis verde de bordo roxo e Stylophora piscilata. Tenho ambas na sump com excelentes cores a viver e crescer bem debaixo de 16 leds XR E = 3 blue + 6 royal blue + 8 coolwhite todos a 700 mA.
As Acroporas ali definham lentamente e as outras espécies limitam-se a sobreviver com crescimentos pobres e cores mortiças.

Ora hoje em dia tenho uma calha com 2x 250w hqi 10000k e mais 2xT5 54w actínicas. Pelas minhas continhas por alto, ficarei com cerca de 60% a 65% da luz se puxar pelos XM-L a valores próximos do limite.

Contudo devo dizer que sou um bocadinho desleixado na troca de lâmpadas pelo que, face a hqi s com 2 anitos, se calhar a diferença já não será tão marcada.

Contas feitas, os 15 XM-L perto do limite mas ainda abaixo um bocadinho devem gerar cerca de 12000 lumens coisa que penso estará ligeiramente acima do que se consegue com um par de T5 54w de 10000k. Depois há o facto da direccionalidade do led extrair mais utilidade do feixe luminoso.
Resumindo: a tal calha que descrevo deve equivaler por alto a ter entre 5 e 6 T5 de 54w talvez mais para as 5. Hoje diria que tenho o equivalente a 8 a 9 quando as lâmpadas estão em início de vida.

Pegando em calhas comerciais os senhores da Maxpect dizem que a de 160 watts deles equivale a uma HQI de 250w. Dando-lhes o necessário desconto a minha estará acima disso porque carrega com mais watts nos leds, têm melhores leds e ainda acrescenta um par de T5.

Acredito por isso que o que estou a projectar é suficiente e dada a poupança na EDP ficará pago num ano. Já não falando no facto de me fazer evitar gastar uma centena e picos de eur em hqis novas.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Também tu? :Olá: 

Julgo que actualmente não tenho forma de fugir aos leds para o meu aquário, por isso este assunto interessa-me bastante!  :Pracima:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

caro Nuno 

eu estou a fazer uma calha mas apenas de leds 
é p 1 aqua pequeno e a calha vai ter 30cm x 50 cm e vou colocar 
12 XM-l
12 royal blue
2 red

já tenho encomendada a calha dissipadora e a estrutura já está toda pensada na minha cabeça :Coradoeolhos: 

neste momento a minha duvida está em fazer as ligações e ainda não chegei á conclusão se ligo os leds em série ou em paralelo...

como vais fazer a tua???

já agora...  :yb665:  já corri tudo e não encontro fontes regoláveis Meanwell á venda. sabes onde posso encontrar ? sem ser nos EU  :Prabaixo:

----------


## Luis Santos

> caro Nuno 
> 
> eu estou a fazer uma calha mas apenas de leds 
> é p 1 aqua pequeno e a calha vai ter 30cm x 50 cm e vou colocar 
> 12 XM-l
> 12 royal blue
> 2 red
> 
> já tenho encomendada a calha dissipadora e a estrutura já está toda pensada na minha cabeça
> ...


boas ,há uma loja online em espanha que vende ,é esta http://www.shoptronica.es/mandei vir de lá um driver da meanwell ,sem problemas :SbOk2:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

boa obrigado... :SbOk: 

ainda tenho mt duvidas na ligação e ainda fço alguma confusão entre a ligação em paralelo e em série...  :yb620: 

quanto mais leio mais baralhado fico  :yb620:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas Alexandre,
Vou montar os meus em série mas atendendo ao que já me foi dito por aqui os XM-L ficarão pelos 2500 mA no máximo dos máximos. 
Os outros serão montados em 2 séries de 8 a 700mA.
As contas "batem" certinho com as fontes.

No teu caso de 12 + 12 + 2 e pressupondo que não vais ter dimming eu compraria 2 fontes de 5 a 8 leds de 3 watts que custam cerca de 9 eur e farias duas linhas em série com 7 leds cada.

Quanto aos outros é mais bicudo porque tomando 3 volts como referência vais provavelmente usar uma fonte de 12V com 3 séries de 4 leds em paralelo.  Usando o Meanwell S-60 de 12V e 5A vais poder ter os leds em torno de 1650mA.

Se assim for não te esqueças de colocar um fusível de 2000 mA em cada linha. Eles até aguentam duas séries a 2500 mas diria que é mais seguro cortar logo a coisa antes até porque te permite logo ver que houve problemas. A diferença entre duas séries de 4 a 2500 e 3 a 1650 em termos de luz produzida pode passar despercebida a quem não olha para o aquário tantas vezes como nós.

----------


## Luis Santos

> boa obrigado...
> 
> ainda tenho mt duvidas na ligação e ainda fço alguma confusão entre a ligação em paralelo e em série... 
> 
> quanto mais leio mais baralhado fico


Lê este site Rapid LED Home Page ou este http://reefledlights.com/,que tem varios tutoriais a explicar as ligações.

----------


## Luis Santos

> Estou a pensar em fazer uma calha mista com leds e T5.
> Depois de alguma pesquisa cheguei à conclusão que o melhor seria usar os CREE XM-L cool white para a parte branca da luz.
> Em termos de lumens produzidos por EUR investido não encontro melhor relação.
> 
> Alguém já brincou com estes leds "jumbo"? Queria puxar por eles a 3000mA para maximizar a luz respectiva.
> 
> Estou com algum receio da temperatura e da possibilidade de fazerem algum efeito spotlight já que só pretendo usar 15 no meu tanque 130x50x55 (comp x larg x alt).
> 
> A calha não irá ter ópticas e deverá ter 15 XM-L e 16 XR-E ou XP-E azuis e royal blue. 
> ...


Boas Nuno ,não quero ser desmancha prazeres ,mas penso que só com esses leds e 2 t5 não chega.
Se vires estas fotos da minha calha 
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
tenho 6 t5 e 48 leds (24brancos,+ 24 entre blue ,royal blue e violeta ).
Apesar de só estar a usar 4 t5 construi a calha com 6 para um futuro upgrade ao aquario :SbSourire2: ,
Apesar do "dissipador" não ser especifico para isso pouco aquecimento tem .fazendo bem o trabalho .

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Também tu?
> 
> Julgo que actualmente não tenho forma de fugir aos leds para o meu aquário, por isso este assunto interessa-me bastante!


Sou ainda um céptico quanto ao assunto. Já tenho leds há dois anos e há corais que debaixo deles não vingam.

Só vou para leds por estar em downsizing.

----------


## António Vitor

> Sou ainda um céptico quanto ao assunto. Já tenho leds há dois anos e há corais que debaixo deles não vingam.
> 
> Só vou para leds por estar em downsizing.


é tudo uma questão de potência...com 2 t5+leds consigo ter qualquer dos corais..
mesmo acroporas.

como tenho isto há quase 1 ano, já o posso afirmar, mas atenção tenho 108 w t5....e ainda por cima actinica a complementar. (leds 180w)

devo estar a gastar ligeiramente menos que metade da luz do que antes gastava 2x150HQI e 4xt5...
não é melhor nem pior é igual...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boas Nuno ,não quero ser desmancha prazeres ,mas penso que só com esses leds e 2 t5 não chega.
> Se vires estas fotos da minha calha 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> tenho 6 t5 e 48 leds (24brancos,+ 24 entre blue ,royal blue e violeta ).
> Apesar de só estar a usar 4 t5 construi a calha com 6 para um futuro upgrade ao aquario,
> Apesar do "dissipador" não ser especifico para isso pouco aquecimento tem .fazendo bem o trabalho .


Boas Luís,
Obrigado pelo teu comentário. 
Estive a ver os teus posts sobre a calha e penso humildemente que a diferença entre ela e a que quero fazer não será tão grande quanto pensas.

Para bem da análise comparada, vamos fingir que só temos leds brancos. Tu tens 120w em leds que rondam no máximo dos máximos cerca de 70 lumens por watt. Eu terei algo em torno de 160, talvez um pouco mais se puxar os XM-L a 3000. 
Ora os XM-L fazem cerca de 90 lm/w. Contas por baixo a minha calha emitiria
 se fosse tudo branco 90x120 por parte dos XM e 70x40 por parte dos azuis. Dá 13600 em leds. 
A tua emite 70x120 ou seja 8400 lm em leds. 5200 lm de diferença o que igualmente por alto corresponde a uma T5 de 54w.
Acresce que a luz útil emitida por leds é francamente maior do que com T5 porque o feixe é direccional e fechado em 120 graus com mais de 80% nos 70 graus centrais. As T5 emitem a 360 graus pelo que parte da luz se perde. Já vi escreverem que a diferença pode chegar a 30% mas acho muito.
Resumindo: a tua calha com 4 T5 de 54w e 120w de leds terá face à minha uma diferença de produção de luz francamente menor do que uma T5 e tu até tens 11% mais de área para iluminar. 
Mas isto é tudo conversa. A tua pode levar um upgrade e na minha não prevejo tal coisa. O ideal era mesmo medir a diferença com um luxómetro ou, melhor ainda, com um medidor de par.

Espero que não pensem que escrevi isto porque fico melindrado com os comentários. Muito antes pelo contrário. Servem para reapreciar tudo e ainda bem.

Quando descobri os XM L tive que fazer varias vezes as contas porque não me parecia possível tal pujança luminosa. Um XM-L puxado ao limite vale por mais de três e meio XR-E. São 910 lm contra 242 lm. Refazendo a conta, 15 equivalem a 56!!!!!

Agora se o dissipador se aguenta, isso é outra conversa. Os meus ficarão a cerca de 5 cms uns dos outros. 
Termino referindo o que já disse: estou delibradamente a abandonar a ideia de ter luz para poder manter todo e qualquer sps.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Pois é António! Estou a fazer a calha assim por tua culpa, lol. Tudo o que escreveste no Forum sobre a tua experiência com leds foi determinante. Refraseando. Sou céptico relativamente aos leds mas não o sou quanto a combinaçoes destes com outras formas de iluminar nomeadamente as T5. Digamos que descobriste e pólvora e eu só estou a ir atrás. 

Agora tu que és matemático vê lá se estou a dizer bacorada.

Se puxar os XM-L a 2800 mA consumo perto de 140 watts = 3.3V x 2,8A x 15. Como ainda tenho 16 leds de Vf 3,5V a 700mA são mais 40 watts.
Conclusão grosseira: a minha calha equivale à tua se esticada nos leds brancos. Aqui como tens XP-G não há praticamente diferença de eficiência (existe mas é inferior a 10%). 
Suspeito que o chip do XM-L não é mais do que 3 chips XP-G em paralelo. 

Qual é mesmo a dimensão do teu tanque?

----------


## António Vitor

> Pois é António! Estou a fazer a calha assim por tua culpa, lol. Tudo o que escreveste no Forum sobre a tua experiência com leds foi determinante. Refraseando. Sou céptico relativamente aos leds mas não o sou quanto a combinaçoes destes com outras formas de iluminar nomeadamente as T5. Digamos que descobriste e pólvora e eu só estou a ir atrás. 
> 
> Agora tu que és matemático vê lá se estou a dizer bacorada.
> 
> Se puxar os XM-L a 2800 mA consumo perto de 140 watts = 3.3V x 2,8A x 15. Como ainda tenho 16 leds de Vf 3,5V a 700mA são mais 40 watts.
> Conclusão grosseira: a minha calha equivale à tua se esticada nos leds brancos. Aqui como tens XP-G não há praticamente diferença de eficiência (existe mas é inferior a 10%). 
> Suspeito que o chip do XM-L não é mais do que 3 chips XP-G em paralelo. 
> 
> Qual é mesmo a dimensão do teu tanque?


Só espero que tudo corra pelo melhor, senão vais dizer que eu tive a culpa..
 :Wink: 

Os teus calculos não falham...
Deve ser bem próximo, mas atenção quanto mais puxares menos lumens dá por watt, mesmo que dê mais lumens...

E depois tens a questão da temperatura, possivelmente eles dão valores óptimos, se o led aquecer, vais ter quebras de lumens por watt e menos duração nos leds...
tens mesmo de arranjar um bom dissipador, um investimento importantissimo.
Se meteres 2800 mA, vais ter mais produção de calor localizada, não sei se será bom...
 :Big Grin: 

Mas desprezando isso o XM-L é mais eficiente que os XP-G, logo não serão 3 XP-g, acho...quer dizer até pode ser de bins melhores, quem sabe

Se construires isso bem acho que 140W dever estar bem próximo dos meus...ou mesmo ser melhor...isto proque vais meter só brancos...
 :Wink: 
mesmo que fosse 140W XP-G seria melhor que os meus 180W XPg+XR-e


O mal dos leds, para mim é desgraçadamente terem um buraco abaixo dos 440 nm.. e acima dos seiscentos e qualquer coisa, mas isso também joga com os lumens, os ultravioletas e infravermelhos não se vêem...

logo a eficiência dos leds, está também emparelhada com a menor eficiência a nivel fotossintético... Acho mesmo que os pontos fortes dos leds, devemos aliar os pontos fortes das T5 e temos uma luz, excelente...

Quase todo o espectro de luz visivel, é fotossintético, mesmo o verde (com menos eficiência)...e portanto vais ter menores custos de luz e mais luz nos teus olhos, e os corais com saúde...

Montiporas tenho pratos á sombra com saude, á sombra de outros pratos para teres uma ideia...e crescem...

----------


## António Vitor

O meu tanque tem 120x60x60 cerca de 360 litros ( a sump tem mais de 100 litros)

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> O meu tanque tem 120x60x60 cerca de 360 litros ( a sump tem mais de 100 litros)


Ora aí está outra engraçada. O meu tem só 50 cms de largura dando menos 10% de área o que é péssimo em termos de aquascaping mas mais fácil de iluminar.

Ou seja: devo ter os mesmos lumens que tu mas tenho mais 10% lux!

Mais: o teu até tem mais 5 cms de altura o que contribui para menor penetração de luz até à areia.

Ou seja: se tu tens acros a crescer e eu não tiver igual sucesso com a mesma espécie (coisa mais do que provável dada a minha incompetência aquariófila) digamos que a culpa não será da luz  :Coradoeolhos: 

Agora cada vez mais se torna evidente que o segredo do sucesso estará na qualidade de dissipação que conseguir. Ter os XM-L abaixo de 50 graus será absolutamente crítico...

Será que o famoso dissipador bisalarmes se aguenta? Parece-me muito baixo com aletas com apenas 2cms... Tu usaste desse não foi?

----------


## António Vitor

> Ora aí está outra engraçada. O meu tem só 50 cms de largura dando menos 10% de área o que é péssimo em termos de aquascaping mas mais fácil de iluminar.
> 
> Ou seja: devo ter os mesmos lumens que tu mas tenho mais 10% lux!
> 
> Mais: o teu até tem mais 5 cms de altura o que contribui para menor penetração de luz até à areia.
> 
> Ou seja: se tu tens acros a crescer e eu não tiver igual sucesso com a mesma espécie (coisa mais do que provável dada a minha incompetência aquariófila) digamos que a culpa não será da luz 
> 
> Agora cada vez mais se torna evidente que o segredo do sucesso estará na qualidade de dissipação que conseguir. Ter os XM-L abaixo de 50 graus será absolutamente crítico...
> ...


O meu aquário tem somente 50 cms de altura, erro meu, desculpa...
portanto vai dar mais ou menos ao mesmo...
120x50x60 assim é que é.

o dissipador que tenho serve para xp-g e XR-e, agora para XM-l acho que não...

deveria ser mais grosso, para retirar o calor rapidamente dos leds, tem também pouca superficie de laminas...mas para xp-g dá...

Os dissipadores que os americanos usam nos DIY são bem melhores...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> já corri tudo e não encontro fontes regoláveis Meanwell á venda. sabes onde posso encontrar ? sem ser nos EU


Meanwell Power Supplies (PSU) - Meanwell Distributors - Meanwell Direct UK





> Será que o famoso dissipador bisalarmes se aguenta? Parece-me muito baixo com alhetas com apenas 2cms... Tu usaste desse não foi?



O bis95...
Bis Electrónica - Dissipador de Aluminio


Alguns dissipadores que se podem encontrar no mercado...
Search Results: cooler heatsink


Onde comprar?
Dissipadores para LEDs de potência - Fischer Elektronik - Revista Elektor Portugal - Electrónica & Microinformática (PT)

f.cool (DE)

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwell Power Supplies (PSU) - Meanwell Distributors - Meanwell Direct UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alguns desses preços que essas lojas oferecem assustam...
eu assustei-me com uma delas 
As laminas nem são muito importante Nuno, se o dissipador for grande, o tamanho compensa, agora o nuccleo onde vais colar o led, tem de ser espesso, é uma das propriedades dos materias...eu até andei a estudar isso...antes do meu DIY

queria um nucleo de 1 cm, o Bis não tem, isso reduziria em alguns graus o funcionamento dos meus leds, quanto mais espesso mais rapidamente retira o calor do led. Para arrefecer queremos mais superficie, mas para retirar o calor queremos espessura...

temos logo ali laminas para arrefecer pode não ser uma boa coisa. o calor não é tão bem transportado.

No mercado português não encontrei dissipadores nas medidas que queria e preços, o bis foi o mais próximo, e ainda pensei em colar uma ripa de aluminio maciça ao bis, mas depois decidi não o fazer...

é que unir duas partes distintas, vai criar bolsas de ar microscópicas e ainda será pior. isolamento...

possivel só com muita pasta termica, e apertar com parafusos... até pode dar...mas irias ter mais uns pontos de ferrugem galvânica que poderá surgir no futuro...
portanto desisti da ideia...

----------


## Alexandre Dax

eu já comprei os dissipadores na biselectronica ou bis alarmes...?? :yb665: 

vou colocar os xm-l e por arrefecimento com algumas ventoinhas...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Acham q é suficiente???

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> eu já comprei os dissipadores na biselectronica ou bis alarmes...??
> 
> vou colocar os xm-l e por arrefecimento com algumas ventoinhas... 
> 
> Acham q é suficiente???


Ora aí está a minha grande dúvida. 
Quando fizeres a experiência partilha aqui no tópico mas indica a corrente que estás a usar e qual o número de leds e comprimento do dissipador para se ter uma ideia total. 

Pedro e António, muito obrigado pela ajuda. Aproveito também para agradecer ao Baltazar que me tem ajudado por MP já que a sua ética pessoal faz com que não o queira fazer publicamente devido a ter interesse comercial no tema.
O mínimo que posso fazer é louvar a sua atitude e agradecer.

Voltando ao tema dos heatsinks, de facto os preços assustam para as medidas que quero. O bis-95 parece cada vez mais incontornável. 
Gostava era de poder medir a temperatura da junção. Alguém tem ideias sobre como fazer isso?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Olá, sobre temperaturas e dissipadores existe este documento técnico da própria CREE com cálculos e tópicos interessantes, dêem uma vista de olhos:

http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLampThermalManagement.pdf

E este outro com tópicos mais genéricos sobre iluminação LED em si, mas de grande interesse e que pode ajudar muitos a compreender certas coisas...  :Coradoeolhos: :

http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/LED_Luminaire_Design_Guide.pdf

----------


## Alexandre Dax

1 coisa é garantida 

o BIS 95 já vem a caminho 

o meu aqua é um RSM 130 e estou a tentar adaptar o bis 95 á tampa do mesmo pois quero manter o aspecto original da tampa... se possivel fechada... aver vamos...

o que ainda me está a dar trabalho por enquanto é mesmo a adaptação á tampa...  :yb665:  mas acho que vou conseguir... :SbOk: 

Respondendo...

A calha vai ter +/- 50cm por 30 cm ou seja 3 peças de 50cm coladas ou arrebitadas entre si...
quanto aos leds deverão ser 12 xm-l 12 royal blue e talvez 2 red ?

Acho q vou ter luz suficiente ?

Acho que é opinião geral q o amigo Baltasar é 5 estrelas... eu já estive a ver o aqua dele e o bocado q estive lá foi impec... :SbOk:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> Olá, sobre temperaturas e dissipadores existe este documento técnico da própria CREE com cálculos e tópicos interessantes, dêem uma vista de olhos:
> 
> http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLampThermalManagement.pdf
> 
> E este outro com tópicos mais genéricos sobre iluminação LED em si, mas de grande interesse e que pode ajudar muitos a compreender certas coisas... :
> 
> http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/LED_Luminaire_Design_Guide.pdf


sempre em grande   :SbOk:  :Palmas: 

thanks

----------


## António Vitor

> sempre em grande  
> 
> thanks


É verdade, e tendo ele interesse comercial, ainda é de mais louvar, um exemplo a seguir...

Se não fosse o Baltasar se calhar ainda andava a coçar a cabeça no meu projecto...
 :Pracima:

----------


## António Vitor

> Ora aí está a minha grande dúvida. 
> Quando fizeres a experiência partilha aqui no tópico mas indica a corrente que estás a usar e qual o número de leds e comprimento do dissipador para se ter uma ideia total. 
> 
> Pedro e António, muito obrigado pela ajuda. Aproveito também para agradecer ao Baltazar que me tem ajudado por MP já que a sua ética pessoal faz com que não o queira fazer publicamente devido a ter interesse comercial no tema.
> O mínimo que posso fazer é louvar a sua atitude e agradecer.
> 
> Voltando ao tema dos heatsinks, de facto os preços assustam para as medidas que quero. O bis-95 parece cada vez mais incontornável. 
> Gostava era de poder medir a temperatura da junção. Alguém tem ideias sobre como fazer isso?


No trabalho, tenho umas pistolas a laser que medem a temperatura, não me lembro do model, mas sei que é da FLUKE, mas é bastante rigoroso.... deve haver pistolas de marcas mais rascas e fazem o mesmo efeito.

Portable Thermometers | Fluke 60 Series Handheld Infrared Thermometers

----------


## António Vitor

vi este mas parece mesmo muito fraquinho comparando com os da fluke...
TERMÓMETRO DIGITAL DE INFRA-VERMELHOS - Leilões na Internet - #173277630

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Pois mas com os 70 eur que cysta o termómetro compro mais 8 XM-L e assim baixo a intensidade e a temperatura deixa de ser problema.
O mais prudente seria mesmo meter mais 15 e montar duas linhas em paralelo a 1500mA.
Fica-me é um bocadinho fora do orçamento. 

Já agora...
Vocês percepcionam variações de espectro para os lados do amarelo quando dão pouca corrente aos coolwhite ou sou eu que estou a ver mal?
É que a sensação que tenho é + corrente=+ branco. - corrente=+ amarelo. 
Se calhar é ilusão.

----------


## António Vitor

> Pois mas com 70 eur compro mais 8 XM-L e assim baixo a intensidade e a temperatura deixa de ser problema.
> O mais prudente seria mesmo meter mais 15 e montar duas linhas em paralelo a 1500mA.
> Fica-me é um bocadinho fora do orçamento. 
> 
> Já agora...
> Vocês percepcionam variações de espectro para os lados do amarelo quando dão pouca corrente aos coolwhite ou sou eu que estou a ver mal?
> É que a sensação que tenho é + corrente=+ branco. - corrente=+ amarelo. 
> Se calhar é ilusão.


pode não ser...eu nos meus não consigo perceber diferenças...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Não deveria ser nada notável pois a temperatura de cor não muda só mesmo a intensidade (potencia flux), mas para tirar a prova dos nove é simples fazer o seguinte teste, ligas 2 lado a lado espaçados em cerca de +/- 15cm com uma folha branca por detrás o mais encostada ao led de forma a receber o spot de luz dele, se notares a mancha de cor diferente tens a tua resposta, claro que um pouco do excesso de luminosidade do outro pode influenciar a vista, mas tenta.

Será um pouco isto que vêm aqui nesta foto, embora aqui ambos os leds (Cool White's) foram alimentados com 7V @700mA cada um, a diferença é que um tem BIN de 6000K e o outro de 10000K ehehehhe.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nuno, afinal embora nunca tenha reparado nisso pois nunca fiz grandes testes abaixo dos 700mA e acima muito menos, tens razão e olho clínico ehehehe...  :SbOk3: 

Está mesmo documentado neste outro documento técnico da CREE:

http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLamp-Pulsed-Current.pdf

(Tabela na pagina 6)

EDIT: Esqueci de dizer que embora essa tabela seja para PWM (no caso duty cycle de 20%), mas não deixa de mostrar variações de corrente que alteram a temperatura de cor.

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Queres medir a temperatura na base dos leds....?
O meu multimetro tem termometro!!! tens é que ficar a segurar a sonda lá encostada.  

Alexandre:
Já mandas-te vir o Bis 95? já chegou? correu tudo bem com a encomenda? podes explicar o processo...

Abraço

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> Queres medir a temperatura na base dos leds....?
> O meu multimetro tem termometro!!! tens é que ficar a segurar a sonda lá encostada.  
> 
> Alexandre:
> Já mandas-te vir o Bis 95? já chegou? correu tudo bem com a encomenda? podes explicar o processo...
> 
> Abraço


Já mandei vir a calha na 6º feira... vem por correio pois mandei cortar em bocados de 50 cm...
é que ir até aveiro não me apetecia nada :yb665: 
Telefonei p lá, eslareceram me as duvidas, mandaram me um mail com os elementos, paguei e agora vou esperar 1 ou 2 dias pelas peças...
q receber passo o feed back das peças... :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Ora bem...

Mudança de planos...

Este tópico esclareceu-me quanto à dificuldade para não dizer impossibilidade de usar correntes de 3000mA. Iria colocar de facto demasiada pressão nos leds e na dissipação.

Assim, feitas as continhas estou a pensar em apontar para 18 leds, passar a duas fontes de 60w a cerca de 2000mA (a Meanwell ELN-60 27V 2.2A) e assim obtenho praticamente a luminosidade desejada com a primeira configuração (perco cerca de 500 a 800 lm).

Alguém sabe onde comprar essas fontes?

O sítio onde encontrava a de 150w aparentemente não vende dessas.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Se quiseres mandar vir de fora a Rapid Led tem:

http://www.rapidled.com/servlet/the-41/Mean-Well-ELN-dsh-60-dsh-48D-dimmable/Detail

Se queres dentro da Europa contacta directamente a marca e vê que destruidor perto possa ter:

http://www.meanwelldirect.co.uk/product/ELN-60-24/ELN-60-24/default.htm

Eu para essas voltagens só tenho a S-350-27 que já é das grandotas com caixa metálica pois é de 13A ehehehhe...

EDIT: Opsss mandei a fonte errada no link da Rapid Led, a que coloquei é a que vai até 48V, eles não têm mesmo a de 27V, mas não deixa de te servir pois começa nos 24V podes é não aproveitar o que dá a mais ehehhe...
EDIT2: Esqueçam o link da Rapid Led, deve ser da hora (muito cedo para Domingo eheheh) a que apresentei só dá para regular 43.2 ~ 52.8V ao contrario da que pedes que é 24.3 ~ 29.7V...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hummm entretanto procurei melhor e a Mouser tem a versão normal, não especificaste se querias a D (dimmable) ou a P (PWM dimmable), embora o PWM deles é sempre de 0V-10V.

Aqui fica a lista do site, mas como indiquei só acusa stock para a normal mesmo:

http://pt.mouser.com/Search/Refine.aspx?Keyword=ELN-60-27

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigadão (mais uma vez)!

Ponto da situação:
Meanwell ELN-60 27V versão PWM a caminho - origem: Mouser
Dissipador BIS-95 com 120 cm a caminho - origem: Bisalarmes

Seguem-se os XM-L (18 + 2 de backup) e a epoxy térmica.
Depois trato das T5 e das ventoínhas: ball bearing 8x8

Os leds azuis ficam para depois de vender a calha de HQI/T5.

Ficam prometidas fotos e mais comentários. 

Obrigado a todos pela enorme ajuda. Não tenho nas mãos dedos suficientes para contar as asneiras que teria feito não fosse a ajuda dada por via deste tópico

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nuno, mas vais ligar 18 leds em serie com a fonte dos 27V?

Humm mesmo não contando com  pequenos drop's de voltagem de drivers etc. isso da uma alimentação 1.5V para cada led, não me parece possível ou vais repartir os 18 por serie/paralelo até ficares com os +/- 3V.xx correctos para esses CREE?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Mandei vir duas fontes.

Conto excitar os leds a 2000 mA.

Ora isso dá um Vf de 3,2 segundo o data sheet.
Pois 9 x 3,2 dá 28,8, coisa que a fonte aguenta já que tem um pot que permite regular a diferença de potencial entre 24,3 e 29,7V.

Se a coisa se revelar abusada (aumento de temperatura da fonte ou perda de eficiência dos leds cuja Vf posso medir individualmente) passo a 8 leds que dá 25,6 V que também cai dentro do intervalo mas mais abaixo.

Resumindo: não faço montagens em paralelo e passo a ter duas linhas dimáveis cujos leds pretendo intercalar. Daqui a umas décadas tento finalmente entender um tópico dum tal Baltasar Parreira e junto um Arduino à festa. Conto ter as duas linhas a fazer sunrise e sunset mas uma delas vai
levar com uma variável random a fazer uma moderada simulação de nebulosidade.

Alternativamente é separar as séroes colocando uma de cada lado e simular de forma muito limitada a rotação do sol mas cheira-me que é tão inestético quanto ineficiente. 

Abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok duas fontes assim está  :SbOk: .

Depois no Arduino vais ter de dar ai uma voltinha para fazer um adaptador da saída PWM, pois o as Meanwell trabalham com PWM 0v-10V e o Arduino com sinal TTL ou seja 0V-5V, mas é simples hehehe... até lá bom trabalho com a calha primeiro.  :Palmas:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Quero ver fotos disso!!!  :tutasla:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

Imagem 001.jpg

Anexo 13617


As calhas já chegaram... :Pracima: 
têm bom aspecto  :Coradoeolhos: 

Agora tenho de fazer uma unica placa de 50cm x 30cm e depois de tentar soldar as placas com solda de aluminio cheguei á conclusão que não fica com um aspecto limpo e então acho que as vou colar e aparafusar ( não tenho espeço para as arrebitar)

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> Ok duas fontes assim está .
> 
> Depois no Arduino vais ter de dar ai uma voltinha para fazer um adaptador da saída PWM, pois o as Meanwell trabalham com PWM 0v-10V e o Arduino com sinal TTL ou seja 0V-5V, mas é simples hehehe... até lá bom trabalho com a calha primeiro.




Amigo baltasar 

para podermos instalar um controlador para brancos e azuis temos de os instalar em séries diferentes! certo?
no meu caso 12 brancos + fonte e 12 azuis + fonte 
 :yb665:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Correctíssimo, se é para depois controlar todos os azuis de uma só vez e todos os brancos também de uma só vez.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> acho que as vou colar e aparafusar ( não tenho espaço para as arrebitar)


Podes sempre colocar umas cavilhas com D2mm, D3mm... na parte lateral de cada um dos dissipadores.
Para tal, fazes um furo em cada uma das paredes de cada um dos dissipadores e encostas umas às outras.

Dois furos numa parede (na parte inferior) em cada um dos dissipadores e unes lateralmente...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Estes Leds "fazem" qualquer temperatura de cor?

Nuno, que temperatura vais escolher?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Se bem percebi do datasheet só há 3 hipóteses:

Cool white - 5000K - 8300K
Neutral white - 3700K - 5000K
Warm white - 2600K - 3700K

8300K, não é muito amarelo?
Eu sei se sou louco pelo azul dos reefs, mas eu até já acho 10000K muito amarelo...  :Admirado: 



Relativamente à "potência" da coisa, parece não haver assim tanta vantagem em excitar os led ao máxmo de 3000mA, já que por exemplo, a diferença entre 3000mA e 2000mA, são "apenas" cerca de 0.10V...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Antes de mais obrigado pelas novas contribuições para o tópico.

Adianto que como o meu tanque só mede 50 cms de largura vou ter apenas um dissipador pelo que no meu caso o problema de juntar dois BIS95 não se põe.

Quanto à fonte ELN-60 27 P, trata-se portanto dum pwm meio estranho.
Com o pouco que sei de electrónica acho que chego à solução só com um transistor cmos com a gate a activar nos 5v a receber o sinal PWM e in com 10v e o out a sair para o Meanwell.

Já agora... Alguém sabe se tenho obrigatoriamente que ligar a entrada PWM a uma FA de 10V enquanto tiver o dimming manual? Se tiver o in do PWM aberto significa isso que a fonte nem liga?




> Estes Leds "fazem" qualquer temperatura de cor?
> 
> Nuno, que temperatura vais escolher?


Ora leds e temperatura de cor são duas coisas que não combinam linearmente. No caso dos leds, é muito mais habitual analisarem-se os gráficos de distribuição espectral.

Ainda assim diz alguma malta do Reefcentral que o olho humano tende a considerar combinações 1 para 1 de coolwhite e royal blue como correspondendo algo entre 12000 e 14000 K. 

Quanto a mim que vou combinar coolwhites com blue e royal blue aos quais junto ainda 1 actínica e uma super actínica, não faço a mais pequena ideia sobre o resultado final.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

ahhh tinha percebido que só ias usar leds brancos e que os outros espectros ias completar com T5...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pois Hugo tal como o Nuno já disse um pouco para teres o azul "reef" que gostas tens de compensar com os leds azuis que te vai fazer disparar no total brancos+azuis ligados para casas como 15000K ou mesmo 20000K claro que quando mais alto o cool white melhor logo para uma situação dessas a única hipóteses será mesmo o Cool White 8300K.

Agora tenho de puxar a brasa para a minha sardinha, nada como um Prolight de 10000K mesmo ehehhe... como diria o clássico anuncio "Branco mais Branco não há"  :Coradoeolhos: 

Sobre a potencia estas a ver o gráfico errado, tens de olhar para o que diz "flux" em função da amperagem fornecida mais abaixo dá xxx% dos lumens apresentados na tabela ou seja pode-se considerar esse gráfico como para uma amperagem de 700mA = lumens x 1 (situação normal), para 1500mA = lumens x 1.8 (+/- 180%) e por ai fora até aos 3000mA.

Nuno sobre o PWM podes ter ai um problema é que o Meanwell que pediste espera um sinal PWM mesmo ou seja uma onda quadrada (on's e off-s muito rápidos "dut cycle" entre 0V e 10v), que estas a falar vai quando muito dar uma variação de voltagem de 0v a 10V o que não sei se ele ira aceitar e funcionar bem, teras certamente de usar uns mosftet proprio para aceitar fast switching com o input dele numa fonte sempre de 10V e assim a onda quadrada do PWM TTL do arduino faz o mosfet ligar desligar com o mesmo "duty cycle" usando os 10V para o Meanwell.

Para operares manual tens de ter 10V sempre constantes nos terminais de DIM sim.

----------


## Alexandre Dax

Nuno 
não achas q num aqua de 50cm 15 xm-l e 16 RB não chegam??? :EEK!: 

ainda vais por T5?  :yb665: 

eu no meu RSM 130 só vou por 12 XM-l e 12 RB... :yb665: 

não chega????

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Se bem percebi do datasheet só há 3 hipóteses:
> 
> Cool white - 5000K - 8300K
> Neutral white - 3700K - 5000K
> Warm white - 2600K - 3700K
> 
> 8300K, não é muito amarelo?
> Eu sei se sou louco pelo azul dos reefs, mas eu até já acho 10000K muito amarelo... 
> 
> ...


Ora bem... Acho que estás a ver mal o filme. O que é crítico é a luminosidade produzida com a alteração de intensidade e não a alteração de voltagem.

No datasheet encontras dois gráficos onde se estabelecem estas relações: o que tu viste e um outro com a percentagem de luminosidade associada a cada intensidade. É esse segundo gráfico que te vai mostrar a eficiência luminosa que penso que será o que tu queres. Por exemplo o XM-L do melhor lote produz cerca de 728lm a 2200 mA e 910lm a 3000 mA. São mais 182 lumens o que corresponde mais ou menos à potência luminosa dum XR-E a 700 mA.
Resumindo: passares de 2200 para 3000 nos XM-L seria como juntares um XR-E à calha por cada um XM-L que lá tenhas.

Quanto ao amarelo dos 8000 e tais k, vai haver fontes de azul suficientes para compensar o facto que na prática é só para olho humano ver.

O que interessa mesmo aos corais é a quantidade de luz disponível em cada frequência do espectro luminoso. Os XM-L coolwhite nesse domínio têm um pico nos 445 nm o que é muito bom e depois outro na zona do verde e amarelo praticamente inútil para a fotossíntese.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

:SbSourire2:  Tantos a responder ao mesmo tempo é o que dá... Nuno já tinha respondido +/- isso mas demorei a enviar logo ficou 2 ou 3 posts para trás, tens lá também info sobre o PWM.

Vou tentar ver um esquema bom para depois usares a saida do Arduino.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Já agora com um método muito aproximativo em que apuro os lumens teóricos equivalentes a emissão de branco por cada classe de led e depois tento estimar a tempertura de cor da cada classe chego a algo que se deverá situar entre os 14 e 17000 k o que se calhar para mim é azul a mais. Se assim for, tenho por lá 8 XR-E coolwhite na sump que irão direitinhos substituir blues e royal blues das duas séries de 700mA.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nuno tens a caixa de PM's cheia, logo ai vai.

Circuito para controlares manualmente por PWM

http://www.dprg.org/tutorials/2005-11a/index.html

depois é só alimentar isto com os 10V e no local do motor passa a ser o Meanwell. 
Rodando o potenciómetro ele varia o duty cyle logo faz DIM.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Chegou o dissipador Bis-95 com 120 cm. 
Tem muito bom aspecto sendo mais grosso na zona central o que dá garantias de eficiência a retirar o calor da star dos XM-L.

Baltasar:
Obrigado. Eu de momento estou a pensar usar 10V regulados por um 7810 a partir duma fonte de 12V. Assim é como ter o dimming na corrente máxima e depois uso o pot do próprio Meanwell. 
Mais à frente penso no Arduino e nessa altura usarei essa tensão regulada para alimentar o circuito de amplificação para PWM 0 - 10V.
Quanto a esse dito circuito queria ver se o fazia simplesmente com um Mosfet mas não faço ideia sobre qual. Terá que ser um com limiar ali pelos 2V, diria eu.
Alguem sabe como deverei escolher o que melhor me serv?

Antecipadamente grato

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Mudança de planos. As fontes dimáveis estão esgotadas. Vou ter que trabalhar com não dimáveis electronicamente.

Paciência. Assim a montagem até fica mais simples.

Segue se a encomenda de leds. Se alguém quiser partilhar portes e descontos de quantidade da led-tech.de, mande-me uma MP.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Chegou o dissipador Bis-95 com 120 cm. 
> Tem muito bom aspecto sendo mais grosso na zona central o que dá garantias de eficiência a retirar o calor da star dos XM-L.
> 
> Baltasar:
> Obrigado. Eu de momento estou a pensar usar 10V regulados por um 7810 a partir duma fonte de 12V. Assim é como ter o dimming na corrente máxima e depois uso o pot do próprio Meanwell. 
> Mais à frente penso no Arduino e nessa altura usarei essa tensão regulada para alimentar o circuito de amplificação para PWM 0 - 10V.
> Quanto a esse dito circuito queria ver se o fazia simplesmente com um Mosfet mas não faço ideia sobre qual. Terá que ser um com limiar ali pelos 2V, diria eu.
> Alguem sabe como deverei escolher o que melhor me serv?
> 
> Antecipadamente grato


Boas.

Precisas de um fet de nivel lógico.

IRLZ44 por exemplo.

IRLZ44 pdf, IRLZ44 description, IRLZ44 datasheets, IRLZ44 view ::: ALLDATASHEET :::

Nesse mesmo link em baixo tens mais opções.

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado. :-)

Não. O conseguia dar com um que funcionasse. 

Esse deve ser ideal para switch controlado via TTL e PWM mas não encontrei a trigger voltage da gate no datasheet.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Eu uso o IRFZ34N ligado a saída do Arduino e funciona perfeitamente pois é um fast switch trigering para sinais TTL, aguenta até 55V @29A, logo um só chega perfeitamente para um só canal com muitos leds mesmo e nem precisa de dissipador.

http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfz34n.pdf


Atenção convém por a saída PWM do arduino uma resistência 100ohm em seria com o gate dele e do mesmo gate um pull up resitor de 10K a massa, assim em power up e outras operações que o pino do arduino ainda não esteja activo não termos os leds a piscar eheh e mantêm-se off.

Acho que tenho um esquema algures, vou procurar e depois coloco aqui.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ora como prometido aqui está um possível esquema com entrada e saída para os leds, dois canais PWM um para leds brancos e outro para os azuis. Neste caso a entrada de alimentação era de uma única fonte mas podem adaptar para o que quiser o que interessa mesmo e a parte do MOSFET e saídas PWM do Arduino, espero que ajude.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Obrigado. :-)
> 
> Não. O conseguia dar com um que funcionasse. 
> 
> Esse deve ser ideal para switch controlado via TTL e PWM mas não encontrei a trigger voltage da gate no datasheet.



Começa nos 2V aproximadamente

No datashet:

VGSth - min 1V, max 3V.

Portanto dependendo do fet (nenhum é igual) anda entre estes valores.

Mas o importante não é qd começa a conduzir, mas sim qd tens o minimo de resistência possivel entre a source e o dreno.

A 4.5V já tens um RDSon de 22mOhm, quase um curtocircuito!  :SbOk: 


Isto claro, depende do que se pretende. Eu procurei estes por causa das bombas wavemaker, vou fazer PWM às Bombas, e assim variar a potência delas. Como a corrente tem alguma expressão, tem que ser um fet com o minimo de resistência qd tá ligado, senão obrigava a grandes dissipadores agarrados aos fet's.

O Baltazar teve sucesso com os led's com o fet que ele indicou, não diz qual é o RDSon a 4,5V, só diz a 10V (40mOhm).

Mas como os led's usam correntes relativamente baixas, as perdas nos fet's nesse caso não são mt importantes. 

Portanto, já tens aqui 2 hipoteses!  :SbOk3: 

abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

João, pois não sei que amperagens tens nas bombas, mas posso dizer que nos meus canais de leds dependendo do numero de leds claro e devido aos Prolight serem alimentados com 7V tenho sempre um esquema de serie/paralelo para não ter que usar fontes de voltagens astronómicas malucas, logo tenho casos de um canal ir até 4,5A ou mais eheheh  :SbSourire2: .

Só para saberem que pelo menos com estas correntes não tenho qualquer problema mesmo, mas claro o Nuno pode testar o que conseguir arranjar ou até as duas hipóteses e ver a mais viável/funcional no caso dele, estes MOSFET são tão baratos que penso não ser por ai...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> logo tenho casos de um canal ir até 4,5A ou mais eheheh .


4,5A !!! 

bolas... as minhas bombas andam por volta de um ampere em funcionamento.

O fet não te aquece muito com essa corrente??

Alimentas o fet com que tensão?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Estes, nadinha mesmo, tanto que estão 3 iguais fechados numa caixa ABS pequena (modulo de potencia com três canais) das minhas calhas de LED.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Mudança de planos. As fontes dimáveis estão esgotadas. Vou ter que trabalhar com não dimáveis electronicamente.
> 
> Paciência. Assim a montagem até fica mais simples.
> 
> Segue se a encomenda de leds. Se alguém quiser partilhar portes e descontos de quantidade da led-tech.de, mande-me uma MP.


 Vais mandar vir destes?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Exacto! 18! Sei que é pouco para SPS mas eu estou a fazer um downsizing. A calha tem espaço para mais e como o aquário até é estreito não me parece que um upgrade de mais 9 faça muito spotlight.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Solução minimalista:

Duas fontes destas por 40 euros
$25.00 - 2A 70W Power Constant Current Source LED Driver (85~265V) - DIY Parts & Components

20 leds destes por 160 euros
http://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Power...4_120_170.html

1 dissipador Bis-95 de 120 cm por 30 euros
Que se pode comprar aqui:
http://www.bisalarmes.com/por/Index.htm

Total: 230 eur para obter cerca de 14000 lumens de elevada eficiência já que não terão perdas por reflexão nem irão diminuir significativamente a sua prestação nos anos mais próximos.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

vê lá quanto os gajos fazem por mais de 100...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> vê lá quanto os gajos fazem por mais de 100...


Estás a pensar em atacar a frente dos Leds DIY?   :Smile: 

Antes de mais tens que vir cá a casa ver a minha mini calha na sump que eu apelidei carinhosamente de "mata-acroporas".

Tirando esse detalhe de sumenos importância faz-me crescer coralina e produz uma belíssima cor nas Montiporas verdes que nem nas HQIs consigo. 

Dentro de um mês já devo ter a calha de leds feita e instalada no tanque principal por isso acho que ainda vai a tempo de ser observada para possível referência no sarilhos reef. 

Já agora, se o fosses iluminar com outra tecnologia irias para o quê?
2x 400w HQI + 4x80w T5 azuis/actínicas?

----------


## Ernesto Silva

Boas,

desculpem a intromissão, já devem saber, mas na led rise estão mais baratos, segue o link.
LedRise - High Power LEDs

Cumprimentos

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> Boas,
> 
> desculpem a intromissão, já devem saber, mas na led rise estão mais baratos, segue o link.
> LedRise - High Power LEDs
> 
> Cumprimentos


pois mas não têm PCB...  :Prabaixo: 

eu nunca compraria sem pcb

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ernesto, estás enganado a não ser que te refiras a uns cêntimositos, pois os mais baratos são com PCB quadrado e não star como os outros. Depois o shipping não sei quanto cobram quer no lado quer noutro mas pode compensar ou não essa diferença de cêntimos.

Os leds com PCB star são os mais práticos de aplicar não só em termos das soldaduras dos fios nos seus terminais pois tem-se mais espaço para trabalhar longe do led em si, mas também porque ao serem star tem os recortes redondos que são ideais para quem os quer simplesmente aparafusar aos dissipadores.

Também sendo o PBC (star) maior a área de dissipação e passagem de calor aumenta tornando mais eficaz na utilização em DIY sem grande preocupação em termos de criação/utilização dos dissipadores.

Resumindo:

1 x XM-L BIN T6 (pcb star) na ledrise = 7.55 eur
1 x XM-L BIN T6 (pcb star) na led-tech = 7.90 eur

----------


## Ernesto Silva

> pois mas não têm PCB... 
> 
> eu nunca compraria sem pcb


Boas mais uma vez,
vê lá melhor, penso que têm PCB
LedRise - Cree LED XM-L T6 High Power Star Pcb White 910lm LR68602

Cumprimentos

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ernesto, lê o meu post dois atrás deste e vez que diferença de preço não é significativa.

----------


## Ernesto Silva

> Ernesto, lê o meu post dois atrás deste e vez que diferença de preço não é significativa.


Pois é Baltasar mas acima de 10 leds são logo 0,91 de diferença, na led-tech só fazem desconto acima de 100 e não sabes quanto. Não esquecer que estamos a falar exactamente do mesmo led com star pcb.
LED-TECH

*Quantity**Price per pcs.* 1 - 99 7,90 /ab 100Special price

LED RISE

Final sales price, no taxes apply
7,55  - from 1 pcs/6,99  - from 10 pcs/6,50  - from 100 pcs

Packing unit: 1 pcs

excl. Shipping costs
com a melhoria de ser free shiping para a europa.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Ernesto,

Obrigado pela ajuda.

A Ledrise apresenta estes leds em foto sem a star habitual de 21mm.
Logo estou a fazer as contas pelo pior cenário.
Na descrição detalhada já mencionam a star mas não se percebe bem qual é.
A CREE recomenda que os leds montados em star sejam sempre aparafusados dado que isso aumenta a pressão na junção com o dissipador pelo que o tema é crítico principalmente nestes ferraris dos leds que pretendo puxar a 2000 mA. 

Antes de fazer a encomenda final conto mandar duas mensagens: uma para a led-tech e outra para a ledrise a confirmar se os bins e stars são os esperados e também para pedir um preço especial para a quantidade pretendida.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok sorry Ernesto, não reparei sequer em quantidades quer num site quer noutro, nesse caso e como diz o Nuno se a descrição textual bater certo com o produto em si e não com a foto como mostra, valerá a pena de certeza, isto e mais uma vez depois de equacionados os custos de shipping pois se poupamos quase 1 euro ou mais dependendo da quantidade e depois levamos com um custo de envio de 20 eur ou 30 eur, lá se vai o desconto por agua abaixo eheheheh.

Led-tech pelo menos sei por experiencia própria que não falha, em 3 dias tens cá tudo direitinho e com um custo de envio na casa dos 5,90 eur ou 9,90 eur consoante pesos/quantidades.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Ambas as casas não falham.
O ano passado comprei material a ambas as casas no final de Julho e informei ambas que só queria receber o material a partir de um dia específico (não me recordo qual) de Agosto, visto ter dado a morada da empresa e estarmos de férias nessa altura. 

Fiz assim, para não ter aqueles dias de seca à espera das encomendas... assim fui de férias...

Quando cheguei nessa 2ª feira (o dia especificado), informei ambas que já podiam enviar. 

Recebi uma encomenda de uma das empresas (não fixei qual foi) logo na 3ª feira a seguir e outra na 5ª.

Quanto aos bins dos XM-L, enviei 2 mails para a led-tech e ao contrário do que é habitual noutras questões, nessas 2 vezes não obtive qualquer resposta... mas que aquilo me parece amarelado a 1000mA... parece...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Depois de colocar o post anterior, voltei a enviar um mail para Led-Tech e desta vez obtive resposta.




> Hello Pedro,
> 
> it must be 1C


Agora tirem as ilações do que esta informação significa...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pois 1C é mauzinho mesmo fica abaixo dos 6500K logo amarelado, toca de compensar com mais Royal Blues ou Blues se querem aquele branco azulado reef, algo na casa dos 20000K para cima.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Aqui fica o gráfico para verem a posição do BIN 1C:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Ui... Excelente informação... Eu conto ter à volta de 20 a 2000 mA o que deve rondar os 14000 lm.
Vou meter duas T5 azuis ou superactínicas e mais uma combinação de 8 RB e 8 B. 
Estava com algum receio de ser azul a mais. Assim, pode ser que não seja.

Quanto a preferências de cor eu considero-me um reefer de gostos tipo 12000k.  :yb624: 

Se calhar devo ir parar a essa região.

Obrigado!

Já agora como não sou grande mergulhador, sempre que meti uma máscara e um tubo num local mais interessante do ponto de vista subaquático a luz era sempre muito amarela  :Smile:  não tenho pulmões para chegar à zona mais azul.  :yb620:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Estás a pensar em atacar a frente dos Leds DIY? 
> 
> Antes de mais tens que vir cá a casa ver a minha mini calha na sump que eu apelidei carinhosamente de "mata-acroporas".
> 
> Tirando esse detalhe de sumenos importância faz-me crescer coralina e produz uma belíssima cor nas Montiporas verdes que nem nas HQIs consigo. 
> 
> Dentro de um mês já devo ter a calha de leds feita e instalada no tanque principal por isso acho que ainda vai a tempo de ser observada para possível referência no sarilhos reef. 
> 
> Já agora, se o fosses iluminar com outra tecnologia irias para o quê?
> 2x 400w HQI + 4x80w T5 azuis/actínicas?


Como já disse, julgo que quem monte um aquário agora e tenha de comprar iluminação não pode/deve fugir aos leds.

A questão é se será DIY por mim com ajuda porque não pesco um boi de electricidade, DIY de alguém que venda por cá, ou de compra comercial (invariavelmente lá fora)!


Já agora, alguém tem imagens de comparação de XP-G ou XM-L com angulos de 40º, 60, e 80º (ou comparação entre outros ângulos)?  :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Como já disse, julgo que quem monte um aquário agora e tenha de comprar iluminação não pode/deve fugir aos leds.
> 
> A questão é se será DIY por mim com ajuda porque não pesco um boi de electricidade, DIY de alguém que venda por cá, ou de compra comercial (invariavelmente lá fora)!
> 
> 
> Já agora, alguém tem imagens de comparação de XP-G ou XM-L com angulos de 40º, 60, e 80º (ou comparação entre outros ângulos)?


Eu posso ajudar te mas vais ter que te orientar a soldar.  :EEK!: 

Se estásca considerar comprar por medida tens quem faça em Portugal. Apesar de não serem leds CREE pouco diferem deles em eficiência (excepto talvez os XM-L) apresentando até algumas características mais apetecíveis como lentes mais fáceis se fixar, possibilidade de fixação sem soldadura e principalmente espectros mais apropriados para reef (con melhor distribuição de espectro).

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Como já disse, julgo que quem monte um aquário agora e tenha de comprar iluminação não pode/deve fugir aos leds.
> 
> A questão é se será DIY por mim com ajuda porque não pesco um boi de electricidade, DIY de alguém que venda por cá, ou de compra comercial (invariavelmente lá fora)!
> 
> 
> Já agora, alguém tem imagens de comparação de XP-G ou XM-L com angulos de 40º, 60, e 80º (ou comparação entre outros ângulos)?


Sendo nós vizinhos, pode-se tentar conjugar as coisas para que te possa dar um help caso queiras.  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Hoje de manhã recebi um mail da Led-Tech, após me terem informado que o Bin dos XM-L é o 1C e eu ter respondido o seguinte...




> Thanks to your reply.
> As you can see on CREE graphic, the Bin 1C is too much yellow
> Do you expect to start selling other kind of Bin more white?


Resposta desta manhã:




> Hello again,
> i think it could be possible. How many Emitters do you need ? 
> Maybe i can organize some pieces of a "cooler" binning

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Hummm e a serie U2 em vez de T6 ? São ainda mais eficientes!!  150lm/W a 700mA

Segundo o grafico da chromicidade, para nós seriam os 0x, embora não entenda mt bem as dferênças entre os 0R,0A,0B e 0S. Estão todos em cima dos 8000ºK.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Grande Pedro,

Obrigado pela iniciativa. 

A gente pode organizar um group buy de XM-L desses bins.

Nestas coisas o volume é determinante. Da minha parte e dum amigo meu que está a fazer uma calha igual à minha serão 44 leds.

Se o Hugo se atirar para DIY então devem ser no mínimo mais uns 60. 
Convirá entretanto não esquecer que quem gosta do efeito de coolwhite + royal blue em 1:1 que se diz produzir uma luz em linha com 17 a 19000k, tem pelo menos que duplicar o numero de RB se os CW forem XM-L a 1500 mA. A 2300mA a relação já sobe para 1 XM-L coolwhite para 3 XR-E royal blue.  :EEK!:

----------


## sergiorslopes

> Ernesto,
> 
> Obrigado pela ajuda.
> 
> A Ledrise apresenta estes leds em foto sem a star habitual de 21mm.
> Logo estou a fazer as contas pelo pior cenário.
> Na descrição detalhada já mencionam a star mas não se percebe bem qual é.


Questionei à uns tempos a ledrise precisamente nesse ponto e obtive a seguinte resposta: "Product LR68602 the star version comes in two options: a STAR PCB and a SQUARE PCB ( 10x10 mm ). What is the version that you want?"

Quanto à questão dos descontos também podem contar com um desconto adicional na ledrise, mediante um "choradinho" (não é necessário que seja em xinês). Na altura faziam-me 3% a menos do que o que estava tabelado.

Relativamente ao bin code dos XM-L que eles têm em stock é o 1C. Quando questionei sobre a possibilidade de fornecerem diferentes bin codes obtive esta resposta: "We can only deliver specific order codes. Not bins."  :SbSourire: 

Espero de alguma forma ajudar-vos.

Abraço  :SbOk2:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado! Se a led-tech é a única que consegue fornecer bins menos amarelentos a escolha fica feita.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Grande Pedro,
> 
> Obrigado pela iniciativa. 
> 
> A gente pode organizar um group buy de XM-L desses bins.
> 
> Nestas coisas o volume é determinante. Da minha parte e dum amigo meu que está a fazer uma calha igual à minha serão 44 leds.
> 
> Se o Hugo se atirar para DIY então devem ser no mínimo mais uns 60. 
> Convirá entretanto não esquecer que quem gosta do efeito de coolwhite + royal blue em 1:1 que se diz produzir uma luz em linha com 17 a 19000k, tem pelo menos que duplicar o numero de RB se os CW forem XM-L a 1500 mA. A 2300mA a relação já sobe para 1 XM-L coolwhite para 3 XR-E royal blue.


60? estava a pensar mais em 100... Mínimo!!!
Só de brancos!

Já agora julgo que esa pergunta cabe aqui neste tópico (desculpa Nuno):

Para alimentar leds a 12V, preciso na mesma de inversor/transformador, ou "apenas" resistências?

Os leds "foram feitos" para serem alimentados a 12V (e não a 220V/230V), ou não?  :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Hugo

http://www.led-tech.de/produkt-pdf/cree/XLampXM-L.pdf

Podes ver na pág. 2 que os XM-L  @1500A consomem 3.1V.
Ou seja, uma fonte de 24V apenas permite 7 leds XM-L em cada série, pois 3.1V x 7 leds = 21.7V

Mais...
1.5A x 3.1V = 4.65W

Ou seja, 16x XM-L a 1500mA, consomem 74.4W...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> 60? estava a pensar mais em 100... Mínimo!!!
> Só de brancos!
> 
> Já agora julgo que esa pergunta cabe aqui neste tópico (desculpa Nuno):
> 
> Para alimentar leds a 12V, preciso na mesma de inversor/transformador, ou "apenas" resistências?
> 
> Os leds "foram feitos" para serem alimentados a 12V (e não a 220V/230V), ou não?


Eu uso bucks ou drivers, que estabilizam a corrente, tipo metes a 1500 mA, como está a 1500 mA,isso vai corresponder a uma determinada tensão...

por exemplo nesse buck metes 2 leds, a tensão que o buck vai dar terá de ser mais reduzida que se for 3 ou 4 leds...etc...

exemplo queima um led, mas dá passagem, ele (o biuck)automaticamente corta na tensão evitando que se queime o resto...

existem é depois fontes que fazem esse trabalho, eu prefiro fontes normais e bucks...

os bucks alimentam os leds em série, e portanto cada led vai ter uma fracção da tensão...

se a 1000 mA o led funcionar a 3v.
tens 5 em série...imaginar...
o buck terá de estar a dar 15 volts... 

imaginar que existe um led meio manhoso, que foge da norma...e gasta 1000 mA a 2 v... o buck vai compensar e vai cortar a tensão para todos... vais ter de meter leds iguais para evitar isto...

O buck tem parametros de trbalho, e s´pode dar no máximo a tensão que recebe...
não mais...
tem também máximos de dissipação por exemplo...

eles aquecem bem mas mesmo bem, se meteres 1 led com um buck a ser alimentado a 30volts, 1 led que funciona a 1 amp a 3 volts...
O buck terá de dissipar em forma de calor a tensão que não vai para o led...que vai consumir pouco.
alguns queimariam em pouco tempo...outros aguentariam...tinhas era disperdicio de energia enormes...
tenham cuidado a fazer as contas...

O meu sistema não tem disperdicios, os bucks não aquecem, e tenho também práticamente nenhumas resistências.....

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Hugo,

Vou tentar explicar como funciona a coisa.
A electricidade basicamente são electrões a passar dum lado para o outro. 
A tensão mede por assim dizer a força de atracção de electrões entre o positivo e o negativo. Mede-se em volts.
A intensidade representa o fluxo de electrões a circular. Mede-se em Amperes.
Houve um senhor chamado Ohm que descobriu que existe uma relação entre as duas grandezas que é dada pela resistência à circulação de electrões no curcuito.
A melhor analogia que conheço é pensares na tensão como uma bomba de retorno e a resistência como um estrangulamento a meio da mangueira. A intensidade é o fluxo da água.
A potência da água em movimento é no caso análogo da electricidade a multiplicação da intensidade pela tensão e mede-se em watts. 

Passemos então aos leds. Têm várias características interessantes. A partir de uma determinada intensidade queimam. Nos XM-L é 3 Amp mas nos XR-E já ronda os 1,2 Amps.
Por outro lado apresentam uma resistência não constante já que são semi conductores. Por isso a tensão entre a entrada e saída depende da intensidade sendo esta de 3,3V nos XM-L e de 3,7V nos XR-E.

O que significa tudo isto para nós que queremos montar uma calha?

Ora somos obrigados a fazer contas.  :SbSourire: 

Em primeiro lugar há que ter consciência que a produção de luz dos leds é função da intensidade que os atravessa. Assim usam-se ou fontes de intensidade regulada ou então drivers (os tais bucks) para fazerem o serviço. 

Vamos então fingir que temos um projecto para fazer uma calha para a sump com um mínimo de 5000 lúmens.
Como quanto maior for a intensidade mais ilumina o led mas mais aquece e mais provável é a vida útil dele reduzir-se, vamos dar-lhe uma intensidade que seja metade do máximo. Nos XM-L será 1,5A ou se preferires 1500 mA. Isso corresponderá mais ou menos a 500 lumens por led. Precisas portanto de 10. 
A essa intensidade a tensão do led será de 3,2V. Todos estes dados resultam dos gráficos do datasheet.
Se montares os leds em série a tensão total é a soma das individuais. Terás então uma linha de leds que se for percorrida por 1500 mA terá uma tensão de 32V.
Resta agora procurar uma fonte para a nossa calha. As de tensão mais próxima são as de 36 V (escolhe-se acima para dar uma margem). E que potência mínima necessita? Como diria o outro senhor "é fazer a conta". 1,5A x 36V = 54 watts 
Por acaso a Mean Well faz uma coisa dessas o PLN-60 36.

http://www.meanwell.com/search/pln-60/pln-60-spec.pdf

Segundo o datasheet pode chegar aos 1700 mA mas tu vais ao potenciómetro de intensidade da fonte e regulas ligeiramente abaixo do máximo medindo depois a dita intensidade com um multímetro para ficar onde queres.

Querendo tu 100 leds e usando-os a 1500 mA vais necessitar de 10 fontes destas e vais gastar só nos brancos cerca de 600 watts. 

Na prática se fizeres montagens em paralelo podes por a mesma fonte a alimentar várias filas de leds. Exemplo: se houvesse uma de 120watts a 36V montavas duas linhas de 10 leds cada.

Termino com uma notinha simples: para chegares ao azulinho que adoras vais ter que compensar o branco dos 100 XM-L com 200 royal-blue (e arranjar fontes  
Nesse caso dá perto de mais 500 watts.

Total: 1100 watts o que é mais do que 2x Hqi 400w + 2x T5 80w.
Parece-me excessivozito.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Excessivo não... Caro!!!  :Icon Cry: 

1100W, já precisava de um gerador com umas pás muito grandes...  :Admirado: 
Tinha feito as contas a 3W por led e não 3,5...

Vou continuar a estudar o tema!  :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Excessivo não... Caro!!! 
> 
> 1100W, já precisava de um gerador com umas pás muito grandes... 
> Tinha feito as contas a 3W por led e não 3,5...
> 
> Vou continuar a estudar o tema!


Mais uma vez é fazer a conta: se um XM-L a 1500mA tem uma tensão de 3,2 então fazendo 3,2 x 1,5 obtemos a potência requerida que dá 4,8 watts. Repara que vais produzir 500 lumens o que te dá a melhor eficiência de lm por watt de todos os leds comerciais. Só os XP-G se aproximam.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Mas uma pergunta, pq 300led's? 100 CW + 200RB.

Qual é a dimensão do teu aqua?

Tens já algum esquema da calha que planeias fazer?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> para chegares ao azulinho que adoras vais ter que compensar o branco dos 100 XM-L com 200 royal-blue


Em tempos fiz um estudo para o aquário do Hugo...

215x XP-G
215x XR-E Blue Royal

Foram os meus cálculos na altura...

O Artur também fez os seus e também não fugiu muito às contas iniciais...

Vamos actualizar os dados usando como fonte http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...71&postcount=1

O António está a usar os seus XP-G a 700mA...

Assim sendo:
Se a 43 XP-G @~750mA correspondem 24 XM-L @1500mA, então os 215 leds passam para 120...

Usando como base as calhas Pacific Sun, li algures que para 2 XM-L, usavam 1x Blue e 1x Royal Blue.

Ou seja...
120 leds XM-L
60 leds Blue Royal
60 Leds Blue

São as minhas contas... :yb665: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Pedro,
Penso que ignoraste o facto do António ter juntado duas T5 azuis.
Pelas minhas contas essas duas T5 de 108w correspondem cerca de 35 XR-E.
Pegando na tua proporção entre os dois aquários de 430 para 76 fico num adicional de cerca de 200 leds o que ainda assusta mais.

Seguindo por uma via menos numérica...

Eu acho a combinação clássica dos XR-E de 1:1 coolwhite para royalblue, mesmo puxando pelos cw a 1Amp muito azulona. Mas é um gosto pessoal.
Tende a ser o standard.

O Hugo e o António são mais "azulistas" do que eu!
Essa proporção parece razoável para eles.
Se usarem um mix de royal blue e blue estarão na minha humilde e criticável opinião a beneficiar os corais sem comprometer (amarelar) demasiado a cor visível. 
Ora como um XM-L a 1500 emite perto dobro dum XR-E a proporção passa para 1:2 ou melhor 1:1:1 considerando cw:b:rb.
Volto por isso a dizer que para os níveis de azul que penso que o Hugo gosta precisará de cerca de 100 XM-L + 100 XR-E blue + 100 XR-E royal blue.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pois à roda de 100 era o que tinha pensado para luz branca! e fazer o azul com T5.

Acontece que etes XM-L parecem-me ser mais amarelos que brancos, o que significa que quanto mais amarelos forem, mais azul eu iria precisar...

Aqui à tempos tinha feito este boneco:



102 leds brancos!
Parece-me manifestamente poucas T5 para o azul, mas teria espaço entre os leds para colocar mais em qualquer lado.

Outra questão é saber se a área para cada led é suficiente para uma iluminação uniforme. Cada Led teria de iluminar um quadrado de cerca de 12,5cm. Que ânguo seria o melhor para esta disposição?

300 leds (100 brancos + 200 blue's) sairia para cima dos 3.000 que não é de todo comportável...  :Admirado:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Mas estás a representar o fundo do aquario nesse esquema ou a calha?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Mas estás a representar o fundo do aquario nesse esquema ou a calha?


 
 :Admirado:  Os 2...  :Admirado:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Hugo, a pergunta pode parecer idota, mas acho que faz sentido.

Uma coisa é quereres espaçar os led's 12,5cm entre si, outra é querer que cada led ilumine 12.5cm do fundo.

Esta pergunta era para tentar perceber o significado da matriz..... e tentar perceber pq tanto led...  :Admirado: 

Mas se isso é o tamanho do aqua, não precisas de chegar os led's à periferia. Podes tirar perfeitamente 10 a 15 cm de cada lado.

por exemplo para o aqua 1mx2m, calha 70cmx1,70m.

Assim, já poupas muito.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Eu tenho 130 x 50 de fundo para iluminar mas vou tentar fazer a calha em cerca de 10 cm de largura e 80 de comprimento.

A calha deverá ter um ligeiro ângulo e o aquascaping vai ser adaptado para que a zona que concentrará os corais mais exigentes de luz fique com a máxima intensidade de luz.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Já agora Hugo a zona onde tens o aquário não dará para instalar um sistema de iluminação natural daqueles com tubo e colector? Os leds seriam meramente complementares. Podias colocá-los com lentes muito fechadas de forma a que ficassem afastados do aquário e assim fora do caminho da luz solar. No limite até podias via Arduino e sensor luminoso ligar os leds só quando necessário e apenas com a intensidade suficiente para compensar a menor luz do sol.
É um sonho que tenho há muito. Não tenho é casa para isso.
Fazer um sistema desses em que além do que descrevi, os leds seriam alimentados via bateria por sua vez carregada por aerogerador e/ou painel solar.
Custo da energia = zero. Se sobrasse para o resto a EDP até me podia cortar a luz, lol! Um aquário sem custos de energia eléctrica!!!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Já agora Hugo a zona onde tens o aquário não dará para instalar um sistema de iluminação natural daqueles com tubo e colector? Os leds seriam meramente complementares. Podias colocá-los com lentes muito fechadas de forma a que ficassem afastados do aquário e assim fora do caminho da luz solar. No limite até podias via Arduino e sensor luminoso ligar os leds só quando necessário e apenas com a intensidade suficiente para compensar a menor luz do sol.
> É um sonho que tenho há muito. Não tenho é casa para isso.
> Fazer um sistema desses em que além do que descrevi, os leds seriam alimentados via bateria por sua vez carregada por aerogerador e/ou painel solar.
> Custo da energia = zero. Se sobrasse para o resto a EDP até me podia cortar a luz, lol! Um aquário sem custos de energia eléctrica!!!


A parte do aerogerador é o que pretendo fazer ,mas queria fazê-lo para a casa toda porque só terei leds em toda a casa. Contudo ainda não tenho certeza que consiga para a casa toda.

A parte da luz solar tinha hipóteses disso, mas não o fiz por 3 motivos:

1 - Não gosto da luz solar para um reef - Muito amarela!
2 - Costumo ter o aquário iluminado durante a noite e nâo durante o dia. É de noite que o posso ver, por isso é nessa altura que o quero iluminado e assim seria muita exposiçao solar e só pouparia alguma coisa nos meses de verão!
3 - em termos térmicos, uma solução dessas requer alguns cuidados extra que juntando ao preço dessa solução iria ser mais dispendiosa que os leds em si...


Agora percebi ontem que terei um problema possivelmente porque tenho 2 janelas (ainda por cima bem altas) no fish room (se é que aquilo se pode considerar um fish room) e não sei agora bem como farei para controlar a luz solar...  :Admirado:  Vou ter de tapar as janelas ou coisa que o valha...  :Admirado:

----------


## António Vitor

> A parte do aerogerador é o que pretendo fazer ,mas queria fazê-lo para a casa toda porque só terei leds em toda a casa. Contudo ainda não tenho certeza que consiga para a casa toda.
> 
> A parte da luz solar tinha hipóteses disso, mas não o fiz por 3 motivos:
> 
> 1 - Não gosto da luz solar para um reef - Muito amarela!
> 2 - Costumo ter o aquário iluminado durante a noite e nâo durante o dia. É de noite que o posso ver, por isso é nessa altura que o quero iluminado e assim seria muita exposiçao solar e só pouparia alguma coisa nos meses de verão!
> 3 - em termos térmicos, uma solução dessas requer alguns cuidados extra que juntando ao preço dessa solução iria ser mais dispendiosa que os leds em si...
> 
> 
> Agora percebi ontem que terei um problema possivelmente porque tenho 2 janelas (ainda por cima bem altas) no fish room (se é que aquilo se pode considerar um fish room) e não sei agora bem como farei para controlar a luz solar...  Vou ter de tapar as janelas ou coisa que o valha...


não existem filtros, que te filtram a parte mais amarela da luz solar?
mas ok, de noite é complicado...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

António,
Por acaso ontem à noite estive a pensar nisso. Não deve ser terrivelmente difícil fabricar um ecran semi-transparente que corte parcialmente o vermelho, o amarelo e o verde sem perder demasiada luz azul.
Por exemplo podiam-se vender filtros diferentes em função dos metross de profundidade que se quisessem modelizar. Nos Estados Unidos haveria mercado para isso e poderia revolucionar um pouco a forma como iluminamos os aquário para não falar no efeito que tal prática teria na sobrevivência e crescimento geral da população de corais mantidos em cativeiro.
António, recorda aí que PAR mediste quando te limitaste a colocar a sonda ao sol!
Já agora, quem tem medo das algas pode ficar tranquilo desde que tenha um sistema em condições. Tive uma experiência em água doce em que aconteceu exactamente o contrário do que se teme: tinha o tanque carregado de algas e assim que deixei o sol bater de chapa no aquário as plantas passaram a crescer 3 vezes mais e as algas morreram todas em menos de um mês. Durante meses nem os vidros necessitei de limpar. Só no pino do inverno voltou a aparecer qualquer coisa mas na Primavera voltaram a ir embora.

Hugo,
Ok! Concordo com a coisa do ponto de vista de custos mas de qualquer modo vais sempre ter que ter o aquário iluminado umas quantas horas durante o dia.   Independente de teres 6 horas de período nocturno iluminadas exclusivamente a leds, vais ter muitos benefícios se o teu tanque receber luz solar nas outras 6. E como nem estás em casa, nem notas o amarelo. :-) E porque não há nada como a luz do astro rei e nos reefs a iluminação está longe de se constante até nem tens que ter leds na máxima força: em vez de 100 XM-L podias ter só 75 ou menos.

Quanto ao aumento da temperatura, o arduino podia tratar disso e controlar o sistema de fecho do sun pipe em função da temperatura do tanque.
Entretanto posso-te dizer que o melhor sistema de arrefecimento que conheço e que usaria também no meu sistema de sonho é fazer um circuito com vários metros de tubo (parece que funciona mesmo com PVC) a circular debaixo da terra a uns 2/3 metros de profundidade para fazer um permutador de calor já que o solo a esse nível tende a ter uma temperatura constante em torno dos 14 graus. Mais uma solução custo eléctrico zero.

Finalmente quanto às janelas do fish-room a minha sugestão é wait and see. Sem prejuizo de ires pensando em como tapá-las não refutes a hipótese de deixares o tanque ou um refúgio ou frag center levar com essa luz. Já agora... Qual é a orientação dessa parede? Se for a Norte nem tens razões para stress. Se for Sul, e mesmo pintada de branco ou isolada termicamente, podes ter im problema adicional de controlo da temperatura mas também terás acesso a uma fonte de luz natural para inventar um bocadinho.

----------


## António Vitor

> António,
> Por acaso ontem à noite estive a pensar nisso. Não deve ser terrivelmente difícil fabricar um ecran semi-transparente que corte parcialmente o vermelho, o amarelo e o verde sem perder demasiada luz azul.
> Por exemplo podiam-se vender filtros diferentes em função dos metross de profundidade que se quisessem modelizar. Nos Estados Unidos haveria mercado para isso e poderia revolucionar um pouco a forma como iluminamos os aquário para não falar no efeito que tal prática teria na sobrevivência e crescimento geral da população de corais mantidos em cativeiro.
> António, recorda aí que PAR mediste quando te limitaste a colocar a sonda ao sol!
> Já agora, quem tem medo das algas pode ficar tranquilo desde que tenha um sistema em condições. Tive uma experiência em água doce em que aconteceu exactamente o contrário do que se teme: tinha o tanque carregado de algas e assim que deixei o sol bater de chapa no aquário as plantas passaram a crescer 3 vezes mais e as algas morreram todas em menos de um mês. Durante meses nem os vidros necessitei de limpar. Só no pino do inverno voltou a aparecer qualquer coisa mas na Primavera voltaram a ir embora.
> 
> Hugo,
> Ok! Concordo com a coisa do ponto de vista de custos mas de qualquer modo vais sempre ter que ter o aquário iluminado umas quantas horas durante o dia.   Independente de teres 6 horas de período nocturno iluminadas exclusivamente a leds, vais ter muitos benefícios se o teu tanque receber luz solar nas outras 6. E como nem estás em casa, nem notas o amarelo. :-) E porque não há nada como a luz do astro rei e nos reefs a iluminação está longe de se constante até nem tens que ter leds na máxima força: em vez de 100 XM-L podias ter só 75 ou menos.
> 
> ...


pode atingir 2000 PAR, sendo ao fim da tarde ainda acima de 1000 par.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Pois 1C é mauzinho mesmo fica abaixo dos 6500K logo amarelado, toca de compensar com mais Royal Blues ou Blues se querem aquele branco azulado reef, algo na casa dos 20000K para cima.


Já alguém chegou a uma conclusão de qual o Bin que nos interessa!?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Alexandre Dax

Acabei ontem de instalar a calha diy de leds para o meu RSMax

12 XM-_ a 2000 
8 Royal blue

1º conclusão logo de imediato ... Luz a mais ... :yb665:  não sei se não será demasiada luz para 1 espaço tão pequeno

2º - os XM-L a 2000 ou mesmo a 2500 ... nunca os levei aos 3000 ... são sempre mt amarelos, sempre...

3º - a proporção deverá ser + de 1 para cada XM-l eu vou colocar + 4 royal totalizando 12 royal e 12 xm-l e de certeza de vai ficar amarelado na mesma...
os xm-l manda mesmo mt luz é pena que seja amarelados.

ainda estou em testes 

aproveito para perguntar se acham que demasiada luz (xm-l)  é mau para os corais???

----------


## António Vitor

> Acabei ontem de instalar a calha diy de leds para o meu RSMax
> 
> 12 XM-_ a 2000 
> 8 Royal blue
> 
> 1º conclusão logo de imediato ... Luz a mais ... não sei se não será demasiada luz para 1 espaço tão pequeno
> 
> 2º - os XM-L a 2000 ou mesmo a 2500 ... nunca os levei aos 3000 ... são sempre mt amarelos, sempre...
> 
> ...


pode ser...
eu meti algures um artigo que os corais ficam saturados a partir de um determinado PAR, e que mais é mesmo contraproducente...
mas quando dizes que é luz a mais, pode não ser...
nada como medir pelo menos os lux...

como um aparelho de lux dá boas aproximações ao par e são baratos...vou até comprar um daqui a uns tempos...
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-3-Range-Digi...item35acb68404

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Novo mail da Led-Tech.




> Pedro,
> 
> for the next time please tell me which bin do you need.


Bom, parece que há abertura para abrir o leque de opções...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Humm... de qualquer maneira mesmo que consigam BIN 0B, 0A não deixa de ser máximo na casa dos 8000K o que ainda se poderá notar ligeiramente amarelado, mas pouco.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado Baltasar.

Resposta da Led-Tech




> Hello Pedro,
> 
> i talked to my supplier.
> 
> Delivery time for complete packing unit: 0B 0A in approx 6 Weeks.
> Possible is 0C but Cut Stock and minimum purchase is 150pcs


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Acabei ontem de instalar a calha diy de leds para o meu RSMax
> 
> 12 XM-_ a 2000 
> 8 Royal blue
> 
> 1º conclusão logo de imediato ... Luz a mais ... não sei se não será demasiada luz para 1 espaço tão pequeno
> 
> 2º - os XM-L a 2000 ou mesmo a 2500 ... nunca os levei aos 3000 ... são sempre mt amarelos, sempre...
> 
> ...


Pois era o que temia...

Os XM-L são muito bons para para reef é preciso complectar com muito azul, o que pode encarecer muito a solução... Neste momento só completando XM-L com XP-G, ou outros...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Acabei ontem de instalar a calha diy de leds para o meu RSMax
> 
> 12 XM-_ a 2000 
> 8 Royal blue
> 
> 1º conclusão logo de imediato ... Luz a mais ... não sei se não será demasiada luz para 1 espaço tão pequeno
> 
> 2º - os XM-L a 2000 ou mesmo a 2500 ... nunca os levei aos 3000 ... são sempre mt amarelos, sempre...
> 
> ...


Boas.

Isso é um bom indicador de que a combinação 1 XM-L + 1 RB + 1 CY deverá dar bons resultados.  :SbOk2:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Bom dia
> 
> Obrigado Baltasar.
> 
> Resposta da Led-Tech
> 
> 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Não será uma boa notícia.
Eu só necessito de 45.  :Frown: 
Duvido que exista "massa crítica" aqui no forum para os restantes 105  :Frown: 
Eu como já disse não estou tão preocupado com o amarelo quanto vocês mas um bin mais catita seria sempre bem vindo.

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> Não será uma boa notícia.
> Eu só necessito de 45. 
> Duvido que exista "massa crítica" aqui no forum para os restantes 105 
> Eu como já disse não estou tão preocupado com o amarelo quanto vocês mas um bin mais catita seria sempre bem vindo.




ainda estou em testes e não me vou alongar mt espera + uns dias e já tenho tudo a 100 % a funcionar...

mas posso te dizer que para um RSM 130 (suponho que conheças as medidas) 12 XM-L T6 com o bin que vai até 8300K é duas coisas...
1- um pouco amarelo para o meu gosto, mas dá para compensar com os RB, de preferência + de 1 para 1 talvez até 2 RB para 1 XM-L

2- é luz q nunca + acaba até tenho medo de ser luz de mais ... :Coradoeolhos: 

se o tom amarelado não te encomoda (não é assim tão amarelo não parece os plantados eheheh) então acho que 1 RB para 1 XM-L esta bom...  :SbOk:  mas para mim gostava de ter posto mais RB.

deixa passar + uns dias e logo te digo
talvez ponha fotos da construção e de todo a aqua

 :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> ainda estou em testes e não me vou alongar mt espera + uns dias e já tenho tudo a 100 % a funcionar...
> 
> mas posso te dizer que para um RSM 130 (suponho que conheças as medidas) 12 XM-L T6 com o bin que vai até 8300K é duas coisas...
> 1- um pouco amarelo para o meu gosto, mas dá para compensar com os RB, de preferência + de 1 para 1 talvez até 2 RB para 1 XM-L
> 
> 2- é luz q nunca + acaba até tenho medo de ser luz de mais ...
> 
> se o tom amarelado não te encomoda (não é assim tão amarelo não parece os plantados eheheh) então acho que 1 RB para 1 XM-L esta bom...  mas para mim gostava de ter posto mais RB.
> 
> ...


Fixe! Ficamos então à espera. Eu até tenho medo de ter azul a mais já que vou montar as tais duas T5 na calha.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Têm aquilo um modelo comparativo...

http://www.reefforum.net/f8/sindrome...tml#post180231

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Também há esta solução técnica...
3 x CREE XM-L T6 on round PCB by LED-TECH.de

O preço fica ela por ela... excepto depois nas quantidades... mas pelo menos os leds já estão aplicados...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Bom dia 
> 
> Têm aquilo um modelo comparativo...
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/f8/sindrome...tml#post180231
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Tenho acmpanhado de perto.  :Smile: 

Quanto à placa tripla parece-me excelente para iluminar por exemplo um cubo mas para um tanque "tipo corredor" como o meu têm de ser melhor espalhados individualmente.

Ainda com essa ideia do cubo, é pena não haver lentes triplas mais largas (60 ou 40). Com estas de 25 se calhar a calha tem que ficar no tecto. Não é necessariamente mau mas é limitativo.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Isto quanto mais se lê, menos se percebe...  :yb663: 

Então quantos lumens consegue debitar um XM-L a 1000mA, ou mesmo a 2000mA?  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Aqui vai...

@1000mA - 387.5lm
@2000mA - 712.0lm
@3000mA - 885.6lm



in Cree does it again-160 lumens per watt @350 mA

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Boa!  :Pracima: 

E uma HQI de 250W quantos lumens emite? 10k, 15k?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boa! 
> 
> E uma HQI de 250W quantos lumens emite? 10k, 15k?


As HQI de 5500k com balastro electrónico andarão pelos 90 a 100 lm/w
Logo as de 250 ficarão entre os 22500 e os 25000.
Com o aumento da temperatura de cor a luminosidade visível (que é medida em lm) diminui mas a energia emitida mantém-se.
Tens menos lúmens numa 15000k do que numa 5500k mas como tens mais azul, tens mais PAR.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> As HQI de 5500k com balastro electrónico andarão pelos 90 a 100 lm/w
> Logo as de 250 ficarão entre os 22500 e os 25000.
> Com o aumento da temperatura de cor a luminosidade visível (que é medida em lm) diminui mas a energia emitida mantém-se.
> Tens menos lúmens numa 15000k do que numa 5500k mas como tens mais azul, tens mais PAR.


Significa então, que em termos de lumens, para eu ter o equivalente em leds XM-L a uma HQI de 250W, teria de ter uma das seguintes soluções:

30 Leds @ 2,5A - 3,49V = 261W
35 Leds @ 2A - 3,37V = 236W
45 Leds @ 1,5A - 3,24V = 218,7W
64 Leds @ 1A - 3,08V = 197,12W


Ou seja, isto pra UMA HQI de 250W. Por exemplo no meu aquário teria de ter 3 HQI de 250W, logo uma "pilha" de leds...  :Admirado: 

Não sei... Continuo a achar que são precisos imensos leds para igualar T5 ou HQI, em termos de lumens e que o gasto não é assim tão menor!

Em termos de PAR, já se viu que já não é bem assim!

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Significa então, que em termos de lumens, para eu ter o equivalente em leds XM-L a uma HQI de 250W, teria de ter uma das seguintes soluções:
> 
> 30 Leds @ 2,5A - 3,49V = 261W
> 35 Leds @ 2A - 3,37V = 236W
> 45 Leds @ 1,5A - 3,24V = 218,7W
> 64 Leds @ 1A - 3,08V = 197,12W
> 
> 
> Ou seja, isto pra UMA HQI de 250W. Por exemplo no meu aquário teria de ter 3 HQI de 250W, logo uma "pilha" de leds... 
> ...


Acho que falta ainda considerares duas coisas muito importantes:
1 - que estás a ignorar o facto das hqis e T5 perderem quantidades industriais de luz no processo de reflexão
2 - que mesmo que mudes de lâmpadas de 6 em 6 meses, em termos médios as tuas HQIs irão produzir nesse periodo se tanto 90% da luminosidade que apresentavam no primeiro dia (eu mudo-as de 18 em 18 meses por isso devo ter para aí em média 70%).

Refazendo os teus cálculos com um exemplo:
Uma HQI gera 22500 lm (vou para o intervalo inferior porque a maior parte do pessoal continua a usar balastros ferromagnéticos e ainda assim diria que estou a sobrestimar)
Ora vamos supor que mudamos as ampolas semestralmente pelo que se aplica um coeficiente de 90%.
Vamos parar a cerca de 20000lm.
Segundo alguns autores as perdas médias na reflexão andará pela ordem dos 30%. O Artur Fonseca noutro post apontou para 50% mas eu vou ser mais conservador e aponto para 25%.
Ou seja viemos parar a 15000lm.
Dividindo pelos 712 lm absolutamente úteis que produzem os XM-L a 2000mA vamos parar a 21 leds por HQI de 250w.
Ou seja para a tua solução falariamos de 64 leds XM-L a 2000mA. 
Em termos de watts daria 6,74 x 64 = 430 watts que ainda é menos do que duas HQI quanto mais 3.
Falta só ajustar um detalhe importante: a componente azul que te vai tirar lumens mas puxar pelo PAR.
A 2000mA a relação de cor que me parece mais balanceada é de 1 XM-L para 1 blue + 1 royal blue.
Ou seja: no limite precisas de 32 XM-L 32 XR-E ou XP-E blue e igual quantidade de royal-blue.
Concretamente: 96 leds no total fariam a festa mas os brancos teriam que ser XM-L a 2000mA. Para teres o mesmo com XR-E coolwhite ias parar a cerca de 150 leds.

O pessoal mais experiente por favor valide ou cubra de ridículo os meus cálculos  :Smile:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Segundo alguns autores as perdas médias na reflexão andará pela ordem dos 30%. O Artur Fonseca noutro post apontou para 50% mas eu vou ser mais conservador e aponto para 25%.


Boas.

Sinceramente, acho os 30% bem reais, ou até mais. Tás só a considerar a reflexão, mas não te esqueças tb da luz que sai directamente da lampada que não bate nem no reflector nem no aquario. Isto varia com a altura da lampada ao aquario, mas acho que se pode considerar facilmente 15º de angulo para cada lado da lampada que sai ou para a parede de fundo ou para iluminar o chão da divisão onde se encontra o aqua. Ou seja, sendo a lampada um emissor a 360º, tirar estes 30º, são logo 8% do fluxo da lampada para o lixo.

Dos 22500lm, tiras logo 1800lm relativos a estes 8%. Tirando + 25 ou 30% de perdas na reflexão, já andas nos 14000lm.
Isto para uma lampada nova!  :Whistle: 

Estas foram as contas que me levaram a desligar as HQI...

Pelas minhas contas, na altura com os XP-G, precisava de 25 leds para substituir um foco HQI de 150W.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Bem visto! Por outras palavras o meu amigo Hugo ainda necessita de menos leds!  :Smile:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Fiz um novo boneco:



O que acham? Chegaria? O azul seria suficiente para a ala azulada dos reefs onde me incluo?  :SbSourire2: 

70 XM-L white - 553
35 XP-E Royal Blue - 209,65
35 XP-E Blue - 323,25

TOTAL: 1.086

Do que precisaria mais?

Fontes! E que mais? Podem colocar aqui links para juntar tudo, somar e ver quanto ficaria a "brincadeira"?

__________________________________________________  _________

Outra questão, o consumo:

70 XM-L @ 2A = 472W
70 XP-E @ 700mA (ou será 1A?) = 154,35W

TOTAL: 627 W

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Para pores a funcionar sem mais nada, drivers e fonte de alimentação.
Ou então usas uns da meanwell que são as duas coisas numa só caixa.

Dissipadores e possivelmente ventoinhas.


Já te meto links...

Por curiosidade, qts watts tens neste momento?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Para pores a funcionar sem mais nada, drivers e fonte de alimentação.
> Ou então usas uns da meanwell que são as duas coisas numa só caixa.
> 
> Dissipadores e possivelmente ventoinhas.
> 
> 
> Já te meto links...
> 
> Por curiosidade, qts watts tens neste momento?


Nenhum  :Frown: 

O aquário ja está a fazer, mas a casa ainda não está pronta!  :yb620: 

De qualquer forma, quando comecei a pensar no aquário, há 3 anos atrás, pensava em 3x250W HQI

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Para os brancos:

ELN-60-27 que te dá para 8 led's por driver.

Para ambos os azuis:

ELN-60-48 que te dá no pior caso (led's a 1A, 3.6V) 14 led's. Se for a 700ma consegues meter 15 led's por driver.

http://www.meanwell.com/search/eln-60/eln-60-spec.pdf

Estas fontes/driver podem ser dimmable.

Isto com meanwell. Deixa ver outros drivers...  :SbOk:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ainda dentro da meanwell, tens a serie HLG.

Estes vão até aos 320W em vez dos 60W dos ELN.

Meanwell Power Supply Products

Dão no máximo 58V de saida e uma corrente até perto dos 6A. Com esta fonte ligas 3 circuitos seria de 17 led's cada circuito serie, ou seja 51led's por driver.

Para mim, se o preço justificar as diferenças em numero de drivers, esta é a melhor opção. Usas 2 destes para os XM-L, e mais 1 para cada tipo de azul. Ou seja, com 4 fazes a festa.

Contas relativamente aos azuis.

Exemplo a 1A:

58V / 3.6V =16.1 (16 LED's por circuito serie)

Mas como usas 35 Led's de cada cor, tens que fazer 5 circuitos serie de 7 LED's cada. O driver fica bastante folgado neste caso.

Tb são dimmable.

O que é preciso ter em conta com este tipo de arranjos serie/paralelo, é que, se queimar um led num driver, a seguir vão todos.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Nenhum 
> 
> O aquário ja está a fazer, mas a casa ainda não está pronta! 
> 
> De qualquer forma, quando comecei a pensar no aquário, há 3 anos atrás, pensava em 3x250W HQI



Ahh ok, pensava que já tinhas o aqua.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Depois tens esta opção.

PowerLine Constant Current Power Supply (2000mA, 30V) by LED-TECH.de

ou esta caso queiras deixar em aberto a opção de levar os XM-L perto do limite:

PowerLine Constant Current Power Supply (2800mA, 30V) by LED-TECH.de

Portanto, 29V no máximo por driver, 8 Led's por driver. Precisas de 9 drivers destes para os XM-L, e mais 5 por cada tipo de XP-e.  :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Obrigado pela ajuda e pelo trabalho da procura, João!!!  :SbOk3: 

E por exemplo uma coisa destas para os brancos: SE-600-5 Mean Well Suprimentos de força linear e chaveada

Depois precisaria na mesma dos drivers, para escolher a corrente, certo?


O ser dimável não me interessa sinceramente...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> O que é preciso ter em conta com este tipo de arranjos serie/paralelo, é que, se queimar um led num driver, a seguir vão todos.


Não necessariamente. Coloca-se um fúsivel rápido por cada linha de led. Se um led queimar numa linha as outras rebentam todas com o respectivo fusivel protejendo assim os restantes leds. Um eur dá para comprar 3 ou 4 fusíveis.
Por exemplo para os azuis que irão ser puxados a 700 mA podem-se usar fúsiveis de 1000mA.
Quanto às fontes, se o Hugo não quer dimáveis o ideal é de facto usar uma única para os brancos com potência suficiente. E depois usar mais duas para cada tipo de azul. Assim simplifica-se a quantidade de fios.

A proporção apresentada parece-me correcta com os XM-L a 1000mA mas a 2000mA receio que possa ficar menos azul do que o que se pretende.

----------


## António Vitor

> Não necessariamente. Coloca-se um fúsivel rápido por cada linha de led. Se um led queimar numa linha as outras rebentam todas com o respectivo fusivel protejendo assim os restantes leds. Um eur dá para comprar 3 ou 4 fusíveis.
> Por exemplo para os azuis que irão ser puxados a 700 mA podem-se usar fúsiveis de 1000mA.
> Quanto às fontes, se o Hugo não quer dimáveis o ideal é de facto usar uma única para os brancos com potência suficiente. E depois usar mais duas para cada tipo de azul. Assim simplifica-se a quantidade de fios.
> 
> A proporção apresentada parece-me correcta com os XM-L a 1000mA mas a 2000mA receio que possa ficar menos azul do que o que se pretende.


pelo preço dos bucks acho que não vale a pena arriscar...
Se as fontes der para regular a corrente, muito bem, se não usem buck.
se um led queimar o buck ajusta a tensãod e forma a ir a mesma corrente...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Obrigado pela ajuda e pelo trabalho da procura, João!!! 
> 
> E por exemplo uma coisa destas para os brancos: SE-600-5 Mean Well Suprimentos de força linear e chaveada
> 
> Depois precisaria na mesma dos drivers, para escolher a corrente, certo?
> 
> 
> O ser dimável não me interessa sinceramente...


Essa fonte só te dá 5V, não serve. Para usares os bucks da 2ª opção que te coloquei, precisas de uma fonte que dê 30V. O mais comum de encontrar é 24V. Os 30V, só com fontes feitas á medida.

Se fores para uma fonte de 24V, só podes usar led's até 23V por serie.

Nos XM-L podes usar 6.
Nos XP-E podes usar 6 tb.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Não necessariamente. Coloca-se um fúsivel rápido por cada linha de led. Se um led queimar numa linha as outras rebentam todas com o respectivo fusivel protejendo assim os restantes leds.


Lol

De facto não me lembrei dessa...  :SbOk:  Começo logo a pensar no mais complicado e esqueço-me do basico!!  :yb624: 

Mas claro, existe sempre a opção de fazer um driver à medida!  :Big Grin: 

Tenho aqui um circuito, que ainda não testei, mas não vejo porque não irá funcionar....  :SbOk5: 

Para terem uma ideia, esse circuito vai ser usado para fazer a minha mesa de luz (para fabricar pcb's). O circuito foi projectado para ser alimentado com 320VDC (tensão de rede rectificada para corrente continua) e alimentar serie's de 81 led's UV, em que a corrente é limitada a 25mA. 

este circuito, é só adaptar. Se tiveres interessado em partir para esta abordagem, poupas umas massas em bucks...

Claro que não se vai alimentar com os 320VDC, mas pega-se numa fonte de 48V e faz-se a festa.

Acabei agora de testar o meu circuito para controlar os balastros das T5. A seguir vou partir para a mesa de luz. Depois logo te digo se funciona ou não!  :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> pelo preço dos bucks acho que não vale a pena arriscar...
> Se as fontes der para regular a corrente, muito bem, se não usem buck.
> se um led queimar o buck ajusta a tensãod e forma a ir a mesma corrente...


O problema é que penso que não há bucks a 2000mA.
Mas para os azuis parece-me de facto a solução mais completa mas eventualmente mais cara e no caso do Hugo um bocadinho overkill já que não pretende ter dimming.

A solução mais directa e simples que encontrei até hoje foi esta. O preço é verdadeiramente acessível: 20 eur cada! O preço de um buck mas com a fonte! Não são dimáveis.
$25.00 - 2A 70W Power Constant Current Source LED Driver (85~265V) - DIY Parts & Components
Cada uma suporta 10 XM-L a 2000mA deixando ainda uma folgazinha.
7 brinquedos destes fazem a tua festa e por comprares em quantidade ainda levas um desconto de 10%. Custo final inferior a 130 eur para os 70 XM-L que pretendes.

Para os azuis usaria uma fonte destas para cada 8:
LedRise - Constant current supply 700mA IP20 230V Input 5-8x 3W LEDs LR95043
São 9 fontes destas que necessitas e dá cerca de 100 eur com portes incluídos.

Fica a faltar o custo dos dissipadores que deve rondar os 120/150 eur considerando 3/4 bis-95 lado a lado. 

Conclusão:
Ao custo dos leds tens que juntar 380 eur para os alimentar e arrefecer. Não considerei cabos, cola epoxy, solda e ventoinhas.

Não sei quanto custa uma calha 3x 250w de HQI mas esta calha de leds a sair por 1500 eur mais coisa menos coisa deverá sair mais carota de certeza mas gasta menos energia, dá melhor luz e não obriga ao investimento periódico avultado (rondará para aí 200 eur/ano) em lâmpadas.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> O problema é que penso que não há bucks a 2000mA.
> Mas para os azuis parece-me de facto a solução mais completa mas eventualmente mais cara e no caso do Hugo um bocadinho overkill já que não pretende ter dimming.
> 
> A solução mais directa e simples que encontrei até hoje foi esta. O preço é verdadeiramente acessível: 20 eur cada! O preço de um buck mas com a fonte! Não são dimáveis.
> $25.00 - 2A 70W Power Constant Current Source LED Driver (85~265V) - DIY Parts & Components
> Cada uma suporta 10 XM-L a 2000mA deixando ainda uma folgazinha.
> 7 brinquedos destes fazem a tua festa e por comprares em quantidade ainda levas um desconto de 10%. Custo final inferior a 130 eur para os 70 XM-L que pretendes.
> 
> Para os azuis usaria uma fonte destas para cada 8:
> ...


Não me parece mal, mas essas duas "casas" não são fora da UE?  :Admirado: 

Quanto à alimentação, não vejo grande vantagem de ser dimável. Para que é que vou querer ter os azuis com menos intensidade? Os brancos pode ter algum interesse, mas só se o facto de ser dimável não fosse muito mais caro, o que parece não ser o caso.

Ter a alimentação dos brancos 10 a 10, pode ser "engraçado" só isso, pois tenho 10 em cada fila, podia controlar (On/Off) fila a fila, mas não é assim um interesse por aí além!

E nestas fontes/drivers ou só fontes, consegue-se escolher a amperagem de alimentação para "brincar" sobretudo com os branos?  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Não me parece mal, mas essas duas "casas" não são fora da UE? 
> 
> Quanto à alimentação, não vejo grande vantagem de ser dimável. Para que é que vou querer ter os azuis com menos intensidade? Os brancos pode ter algum interesse, mas só se o facto de ser dimável não fosse muito mais caro, o que parece não ser o caso.
> 
> Ter a alimentação dos brancos 10 a 10, pode ser "engraçado" só isso, pois tenho 10 em cada fila, podia controlar (On/Off) fila a fila, mas não é assim um interesse por aí além!
> 
> E nestas fontes/drivers ou só fontes, consegue-se escolher a amperagem de alimentação para "brincar" sobretudo com os branos?


A primeira é de HK mas já fiz encomendas de lá sem problemas. A segunda está sediada penso eu na Roménia que é UE.
De facto podes usar as séries de 10 para fazer uma espécie de dimming mas ias ter uma boa quantidade de timmers.  :Smile: 
E o preço total da brincadeira, não te assusta?
Por quanto arranjarias uma calha de 3x 250w de HQI.
Entretanto se quiseres falar sobre isto mais detidamente, manda me uma MP com o teu número de telefone porque aquele que tenho não dá (penso que deves ter mudado).
Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Até 2k€ não me assusta, não!

Ou melhor claro que assusta, mas qualquer outro tipo de iluminação não ficaria por muito menos de 1k€ (por isso eu digo que quem não tenha nenhuma iluminação, não pode fugir hoje em dia de leds. Quem já tem é outra estória...). E depois os leds gastam menos e a tendência nos próximos anos é a electricidade aumentar, pelo que qualquer ccontas hoje de breakeven serão, ano após ano furadas para pior...

Para além disso como tenciono colocar energias renováveis para alimentar "a coisa". quanto menos watts tiver, melhor também neste aspecto!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Quanto à alimentação, não vejo grande vantagem de ser dimável. Para que é que vou querer ter os azuis com menos intensidade?


Hum... deixa ver o meu projecto... ah já sei!
Para simular o ciclo lunar!

E não só claro, pois podes definir qual a valor do setpoint a atingir...
Assim sendo, podes considerar que tens demasiado azul, sendo dimmable, podes regular qual a intensidade
do teu setpoint (ex: 60% de intensidade dos leds azuis) 

Claro que o mesmo de aplica aos leds brancos.
Podes simular o horário solar, tal como ele é...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> 
> Hum... deixa ver o meu projecto... ah já sei!
> Para simular o ciclo lunar!
> 
> E não só claro, pois podes definir qual a valor do setpoint a atingir...
> Assim sendo, podes considerar que tens demasiado azul, sendo dimmable, podes regular qual a intensidade
> ...


Sinceramente não vejo grande interesse como referi. Muito azul duvido qu tenha, posso ter é muito amarelo  :yb663: 

Ciclo lunar? Ciclo do sol? É como disse: se não custar muito mais, tudo bem é uma mariquice, agora não vou dar mais umas dezenas de euros só para isso.


NUNO, essa fonte da Dealextreme só dá mesmo para 2000mA, certo? Se quiser mudar a amperagem de alimentação dos leds mais tarde, tenho de comprar nova fonte, ou não? Não pesco nada de electricidade!  :yb665:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Sinceramente não vejo grande interesse como referi. Muito azul duvido qu tenha, posso ter é muito amarelo 
> 
> Ciclo lunar? Ciclo do sol? É como disse: se não custar muito mais, tudo bem é uma mariquice, agora não vou dar mais umas dezenas de euros só para isso.
> 
> 
> NUNO, essa fonte da Dealextreme só dá mesmo para 2000mA, certo? Se quiser mudar a amperagem de alimentação dos leds mais tarde, tenho de comprar nova fonte, ou não? Não pesco nada de electricidade!


Exacto. Mas deve haver aí um par de herois da electrónica que com um par de transistores ou coisa que o valha te transformem isso em intensidade regulada a um nível inferior. Alternativamente se ligares duas séries de 10 em paralelo ficas com cada uma delas a 1000 mA.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Exacto. Mas deve haver aí um par de herois da electrónica que com um par de transistores ou coisa que o valha te transformem isso em intensidade regulada a um nível inferior. Alternativamente se ligares duas séries de 10 em paralelo ficas com cada uma delas a 1000 mA.


Mas estas fontes já evitam o uso do buck ou driver ou lá o que é, correcto?
Porque já tem corrente constante, não é assim?

E não haverá nenhum aparelhómetro que reduza e regule a amperagem para colocar entre os leds e a fonte? É que estas fontes realmente estão muito em conta, isto se não forem à Alfandega, claro, o que duvido da maneira como as coisas estão agora...

Ainda para mais eu precisaria de mais umas 15 idênticas a esas para a iluminação do resto da casa... :Admirado:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

É verdade, e as lntes e os suportes? Já me estava a esquecer...

O mu setup sem lentes deve desperdisçar imensa luz. Pelo menos nos leds das margens deveria usar lentes, não?

Talvez de 60º?!  :Admirado: 

Onde é que se arranjam as lentes e os suportes a preços decentes?  :SbSourire2:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Sinceramente não vejo grande interesse como referi. Muito azul duvido qu tenha, posso ter é muito amarelo 
> 
> Ciclo lunar? Ciclo do sol? É como disse: se não custar muito mais, tudo bem é uma mariquice, agora não vou dar mais umas dezenas de euros só para isso.
> 
> 
> NUNO, essa fonte da Dealextreme só dá mesmo para 2000mA, certo? Se quiser mudar a amperagem de alimentação dos leds mais tarde, tenho de comprar nova fonte, ou não? Não pesco nada de electricidade!


Boas.

Não vejas só como uma mariquice. Se aplicares o verdadeiro ciclo do sol, não só é melhor para os vivos, como tb poupas 50% de energia. Faz bem as contas, mas eu acho que vale a pena a diferênça nos bucks.  :SbOk:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> É verdade, e as lntes e os suportes? Já me estava a esquecer...
> 
> O mu setup sem lentes deve desperdisçar imensa luz. Pelo menos nos leds das margens deveria usar lentes, não?
> 
> Talvez de 60º?! 
> 
> Onde é que se arranjam as lentes e os suportes a preços decentes?


Olhando para o teu esquema, eu só não punha lentes nas 3 filas do meio. :SbOk2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Olhando para o teu esquema, eu só não punha lentes nas 3 filas do meio.


Ms há uma coisa que não percebi bem. Para ter lentes é preciso também os suportes ou as lentes podem ser seguras/coladas directamente ao pcb?

E onde arranjo lentes om preços simpáticos?


Quantos aos dimmers, posso fazer u pouco isso e poupar apagando/acendendo temporalmente os leds. Por isso achei interessante aquela solução que o Nuno apresentou de uma fonte daquelas para cada 10 Leds... O problema é ser fora da UE.  :yb620:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Sim, julgo que precisas dos suportes. Eu qd andava a ver, tinha os suportes na lista de compras...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Sim, tem. São brancos.

As lentes em si, são completamente transparentes.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Sim, tem. São brancos.
> 
> As lentes em si, são completamente transparentes.


Respondeste à minha mensagem e eu entretanto vi um pdf da Cree onde explica e fui apagar o meu comentário porque ninguém tinha respondido. Desculpa!!!  :yb677: 

É preciso suportes, sim, acho é que algumas lentes já os trazem e outras, é como que uma peça à parte!

E onde os comprar? Os supotes e lentes para os XP-G, funcionam nos XM-L, certo?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Normalmente, todos os que vendem as lentes têm os suportes.

CREE Lense Holder by LED-TECH.de
http://cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut972

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Os XM-L ainda têm muito pouca oferta no mercado das lentes. Agora eu humildemente sugeria começar sem lentes e fazer um upgrade mais para a frente quando e se os corais dessem sinais de falta de luz.
Nesse caso só colocaria nas filas exteriores como diz o João. 

Aliás deve dizer-se que nos primeiros 3 a 6 meses o aquário nem necessita da luz toda. Por exemplo o Marco Madeira está a arrancar com 50% da luz que terá no aquário quando este atingir a velocidade de cruzeiro.

E se não tens paciência para dimming podes usar o facto de tere as 7 séries de 10 brancos e separavas isso por dois timmers 4 no B1 e 3 no B2. 
As 9 de azuis separavas em  3 uma só com RB (a RB) uma só com B (a B) e a outra com mistura (a RBB).

O dia podia ser assim (sei que queres ver o aqua a bulir principalmente à noite):
14:00 RB ON
14:30 RBB ON
15:00 B ON
16:00 B1 ON
17:00 B2 ON
23:00 B2 OFF
00:00 B1 OFF
01:00 B OFF
01:30 RBB OFF
02:00 RB OFF
Precisas de 7 temporizadores.

Agora as más notícias. Como os leds estarão espalhados pela calha vais ter que procurar garantir que cada segmento de iluminação ligado a cada um dos timers assegure uma cobertura tão total quanto possível.
Isso envolve fazer séries em que os leds estejam bastante mais afastados do que o normal o que resultará numa enorme confusão de fios.
Mais... Ainda assim vais ter sempre algum spotlighting e se usares lentes é a desgraça. Terás manchas de luz e sombra perfeitamente visíveis nos modos em que menos séries estão ligadas.

É por isso que o dimming é muito mais eficaz. Mexes em todos os leds o que assegura a cobertura plena do tanque.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

7 temporizadores?? Epa eu não quero tar sempre a bater na mesma tecla, mas um microcontrolador faz isso sem espinhas... E entre comprar 7 temporizadores ou um arduino, deve ficar mais barato o arduino...

Existem kits já com o lcd e tudo, bem baratos. Se é só para controlar as luzes, chega bem 2 ou 4 linhas de 20 caratecteres como display, e é barato...

Mas pronto, cada um sabe de si!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Os XM-L ainda têm muito pouca oferta no mercado das lentes. Agora eu humildemente sugeria começar sem lentes e fazer um upgrade mais para a frente quando e se os corais dessem sinais de falta de luz.
> Nesse caso só colocaria nas filas exteriores como diz o João. 
> 
> Aliás deve dizer-se que nos primeiros 3 a 6 meses o aquário nem necessita da luz toda. Por exemplo o Marco Madeira está a arrancar com 50% da luz que terá no aquário quando este atingir a velocidade de cruzeiro.
> 
> E se não tens paciência para dimming podes usar o facto de tere as 7 séries de 10 brancos e separavas isso por dois timmers 4 no B1 e 3 no B2. 
> As 9 de azuis separavas em 3 uma só com RB (a RB) uma só com B (a B) e a outra com mistura (a RBB).
> 
> O dia podia ser assim (sei que queres ver o aqua a bulir principalmente à noite):
> ...


Mas é possível colocar as lentes e os suportes depois dos leds estarem fixos ao dissipador?

Quanto ao dimming continuo a achar que a diferença de preço não compensa. É que não é só os alimentadores serem mais caros, há ainda que juntar o controlador (arduino?), programação (esta parte até que gosto  :SbSourire2: ), mais fiarada, mais ligaçções, etc, etc, etc...

Por agora não acho que seja muito útil e também não quero que a solução comece a aumentar de preço até se tornar incomportável.

Hoje em dia há autómatos e controlos para todos os gostos e quando pensamos numa solução que mete electronica à mistura vamos acrescentando componentes e depois o preço upa upa, puxadote!

Eu vi isso agora na casa por causa da automação. Há soluções no mercado que custam para cima de 10k, que controlam coisas que eu nem sabia que podiam ser controladas e nem sequer vou ter. Fiz uma solução DIY e vou conseguir controlar as coisas que mais me interessam luzes, estores, audio e video, por nem 1/10 do preço. O resto são paneleirices!

Tem de haver um compromisso entre a funcionalidade e o preço. É por isso que considero que neste momento, a diferença de preço para uma solução dimável ainda é bastante dispendiosa e não compensa.

Isto claro, comparado com aquelas fontes que indicaste da dealextreme e sem irem à alfandega! Porque se forem à alfandega, já é outra coisa!  :Admirado:

----------


## António Vitor

> Mas é possível colocar as lentes e os suportes depois dos leds estarem fixos ao dissipador?
> 
> Quanto ao dimming continuo a achar que a diferença de preço não compensa. É que não é só os alimentadores serem mais caros, há ainda que juntar o controlador (arduino?), programação (esta parte até que gosto ), mais fiarada, mais ligaçções, etc, etc, etc...
> 
> Por agora não acho que seja muito útil e também não quero que a solução comece a aumentar de preço até se tornar incomportável.
> 
> Hoje em dia há autómatos e controlos para todos os gostos e quando pensamos numa solução que mete electronica à mistura vamos acrescentando componentes e depois o preço upa upa, puxadote!
> 
> Eu vi isso agora na casa por causa da automação. Há soluções no mercado que custam para cima de 10k, que controlam coisas que eu nem sabia que podiam ser controladas e nem sequer vou ter. Fiz uma solução DIY e vou conseguir controlar as coisas que mais me interessam luzes, estores, audio e video, por nem 1/10 do preço. O resto são paneleirices!
> ...


mais caros?
podem construir existe pcb's e sei quem vai construir alguns de bucks...
no reefcentral, está lá muita coisa.
por 10 euros fazes uns 5 pelo menos...
e cada buck consegue aliemntar vários canais distintos...
depois vejo o link...

Se não quiseres um buck diy, também não fica muito mais caro...
um buck de 2000 mA ainda dá para alguns leds Xl-m
fica a pouco mais de 10 euros cada, eu por acaso tenho 12 e vou meter mais alguns bucks....
 :Wink: 

uma fonte para os bucks pode ser das normais, e tens os leds no seguro, oscilações de tensão e etc...poupas na fonte gastas mais no resto...

um arduino fica a 20 e picos euros, e o lcd shield a 10 pouco mais...

Acredita que é um bom investimento.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Hugo, relativamente ao dimming, como já referi, não podes considerar só o custo dos bucks, que a meu ver é irrisória a diferênça. Tens que considerar os ganhos que tens na conta da edp ao longo dos anos. Se representares o ciclo do sol como ele realmente é, como já tinah dito mais atrás, poupas 50% de energia. Isto é poupança que vais ter sempre e acho que abate a pequena diferênça no custo do material em mt pouco tempo, mais a mais, com as potências que tu vais ter que utilizar.

Qt às lentes, podes adicionar mais tarde sem problemas. Tens só que deixar previsto o espaço necessário para elas qd aplicares o acrilico de protecção.

----------


## António Vitor

como prometido...
DIY LED driver for reef lighting - Page 11 - Reef Central Online Community

DIY LED driver for reef lighting - Page 23 - Reef Central Online Community
err....dá para 3 canais...
ou seja 1 destes com mais 3 chips dá para 3x série de leds...

tem lá a papinha toda, basta pesquisar, ok dá trabalho, mas é interessante...
senão podes sempre comprar os bucks já feitos...
 :Big Grin: 

Estou de acordo com o João, os bucks são tostões comparando com o que vais gastar e ganhas também na qualidade final...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Mas os bucks funcionam com qualquer transformador/alimentador?

E depois o que controlamos a nível de dimming são os bucks e não os transformadores?  :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Mas os bucks funcionam com qualquer transformador/alimentador?
> 
> E depois o que controlamos a nível de dimming são os bucks e não os transformadores?


Exacto. Os bucks funcionam com qualquer transformador de tensão reguldada e o dimming faz-se no buck. A tensão do transformador é que tem que estar no intervalo de tolerância do buck. O limite superior dos bucks do António Vitor é de 30V. Penso que ele usa com uma fonte de 24V e com 6 leds por buck.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Exacto. Os bucks funcionam com qualquer transformador de tensão reguldada e o dimming faz-se no buck. A tensão do transformador é que tem que estar no intervalo de tolerância do buck. O limite superior dos bucks do António Vitor é de 30V. Penso que ele usa com uma fonte de 24V e com 6 leds por buck.


Então a questão dos transformadores é independente do dimmimng. Posso perfeitamente comprar "qualquer" fonte mesmo que não seja dimável e mais tarde acrescentar os bucks e passar a ter dimming!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Eu no meu caso, estou a usar uma fonte de 27V com bucks até 30V.

8x Royal Blue num Buck de 700mA
16x XM-L em 2 Bucks de 1000mA

Hugo, a fonte fornece a corrente, depois os bucks fazem a limitação da mesma. A vantagem destes bucks é que funcionam de 0-5V, óptimos para o Arduino.

Recentemente descobri bucks destes a 1400mA.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Bom dia 
> 
> Eu no meu caso, estou a usar uma fonte de 27V com bucks até 30V.
> 
> 8x Royal Blue num Buck de 700mA
> 16x XM-L em 2 Bucks de 1000mA
> 
> Hugo, a fonte fornece a corrente, depois os bucks fazem a limitação da mesma. A vantagem destes bucks é que funcionam de 0-5V, óptimos para o Arduino.
> 
> ...


Mas os bucks têm de aguentar pelo menos a corrente dos transformadores,, ou seja, se o transformador conseguir aguentar o máximo dos XML, ou seja, 3mA, então com um buck de 3mA, conseguimos controlar a corrente até 3mA e escolher de que forma queremos excitar os leds, é assim?

E onde há desses bucks à venda?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> E onde há desses bucks à venda?


Controladores Led

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Bom dia
> 
> 
> 
> Controladores Led
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Por exemplo isto? Driver para Led de potencia 100w. 90-250v.

Se bem percebo para o meu setup (alimentados a 2A), este driver só daria para 10 leds, é assim?  :Admirado:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Não Hugo, esse driver não serve, pois tem corrente fixa a 2800mA e não da para regular.

Esse driver é tipo para leds de 100W que geralmente operam com essas correntes e voltagens na casa dos 30V.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

O problema da alimentação dos XM-L a mais de 1000mA é que não existem muitos drivers a fornecer 2000mA - 2500mA isto se os querem alimentar com esta corrente de forma que não trabalhem no red line acima dos 2500mA.

Depois 6 leds destes em serie precisam de +/- 19.8V (6 x 3.3v cada), logo a solução ideal mais simples e económica é uma fonte Mean Well ENL-60-24 por cada 6 leds, fonte esta que pode ter o PWM incorporado caso queiram (apesar de ser 0v - 10V). Esta fonte permite regular a corrente até ao seu máximo de 2,5A, após a regulação para 2A (2000mA) esta fica a trabalhar em modo que só fornece a voltagem que os leds consumirem, ou seja algo na casa dos 19.8V como falado.

Mais uma vez o problema de alimentação dos XM-L nestas correntes é que não existem fontes que consigam produzir tantos amperes com mais voltagem para se conseguir ligar muitos mais leds em serie de uma só vez. Se repararem em regra geral quando mais alta a voltagem uma fonte dá, menos amperes fornece e vice versa. É uma regra directamente relacionada com a potencia da mesma e outros tantos factores.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> O problema da alimentação dos XM-L a mais de 1000mA é que não existem muitos drivers a fornecer 2000mA - 2500mA isto se os querem alimentar com esta corrente de forma que não trabalhem no red line acima dos 2500mA.
> 
> Depois 6 leds destes em serie precisam de +/- 19.8V (6 x 3.3v cada), logo a solução ideal mais simples e económica é uma fonte Mean Well ENL-60-24 por cada 6 leds, fonte esta que pode ter o PWM incorporado caso queiram (apesar de ser 0v - 10V). Esta fonte permite regular a corrente até ao seu máximo de 2,5A, após a regulação para 2A (2000mA) esta fica a trabalhar em modo que só fornece a voltagem que os leds consumirem, ou seja algo na casa dos 19.8V como falado.
> 
> Mais uma vez o problema de alimentação dos XM-L nestas correntes é que não existem fontes que consigam produzir tantos amperes com mais voltagem para se conseguir ligar muitos mais leds em serie de uma só vez. Se repararem em regra geral quando mais alta a voltagem uma fonte dá, menos amperes fornece e vice versa. É uma regra directamente relacionada com a potencia da mesma e outros tantos factores.


Eu pretendo usar o HLG-150-36B que é dimável.
A ideia é fazer duas linhas de 10. Aquilo "larga" 4200 mA por isso fico em cima dos 2000 por cada linha.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pensando em fontes não dimáveis e constantes, qual a diferença entre estas 2:

*$25.00 - 2A 70W Power Constant Current Source LED Driver (85~265V) - DIY Parts & Components*

PowerLine Constant Current Power Supply (2000mA, 30V) by LED-TECH.de

Não são as 2 de 2A e 30V no máximo?  :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Pensando em fontes não dimáveis e constantes, qual a diferença entre estas 2:
> 
> *$25.00 - 2A 70W Power Constant Current Source LED Driver (85~265V) - DIY Parts & Components*
> 
> PowerLine Constant Current Power Supply (2000mA, 30V) by LED-TECH.de
> 
> Não são as 2 de 2A e 30V no máximo?


Vejo três diferenças:
A segunda é dimável. 
A segunda já terá que ser alimentada em corrente contínua por um transformador de tensão regulada a uma voltagem que no máximo excederá em 6V a Vf da linha de leds a alimentar. Ou seja: tens que comprar uma fonte.
A segunda suporta no máximo 60 watts contra 70 da primeira. Dá para mais um led.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Mas a 2ª da led-tech, é na mesma uma fonte ou é um driver?

Com a segunda consigo alimentar 9 leds XM-L a 2A? É que como diz 30V... 30V não dão para 9 leds...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

primeira é fonte e driver numa só, é alimentada a 230V AC. tem à saida 30 a 36V.

A outra, como o Nuno disse, precisas de uma fonte à parte até 30V max.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Mas se tem à saída 30V-36V, como é que dá para 10 Leds XM-L?  :Admirado:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

a tensão do led a 2A é de 3.34V.

multiplicas por 10, 33.4V. Logo dá na boa!  :Wink:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> a tensão do led a 2A é de 3.34V.
> 
> multiplicas por 10, 33.4V. Logo dá na boa!


Esquece, estava a ver em Watts  :yb665:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Nota importante:
Estava a promover uma compra em grupo da led-tech mas falando com a ledrise eles fazem preços melhores.
Vou colocar esta informação no tópico mas para os menos atentos e com o meu pedido de desculpas fica aqui também.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Importante para todos que andam a procura de fontes para alimentar os XM-L.

1-Tem de ser fontes que possam regular/limitar a corrente que fornecem aos leds.

2- Caso não tenham limitação de corrente terão de ter a amperagem e voltagem exacta total que todos os leds irão consumir, pois em virtude destes poderem trabalhar até 3000mA numa fonte convencional será está a corrente que vão chupar e caso a fonte não consiga fornecer irá derreter.

3- Pelo mesmo motivo referido no ponto 2, não poderão ser fontes de voltagem superior ao que irá ser necessário para alimentar X leds, pois caso contrario estão a dar mais voltagem do que eles aceitam e podem queimar.

4- O funcionamento das Mean Well reguláveis tem as seguintes características, se o potenciómetro de regulação de corrente for deixado no seu máximo terão de ajustar o potenciómetro de voltagem para elas fornecerem o valor exacto que os leds precisam, se o potenciómetro de limitação de corrente for regulador para xxxxmA o de regulação de voltagem não tem qualquer efeito e a fonte fará um género de STEP DOWN e ajusta a voltagem correcta que os leds irão consumir. Não sei se todos os modelos tem algum tipo de protecção, mas no caso de as deixarem na sua corrente máxima e somente usarem o potenciómetro para regular a voltagem X dada por elas, pode acontecer que no caso de uma fonte com um maximo de 2500mA possa queimar pois os leds podem puxar os 3000mA máximos que aceitam, logo é preciso cuidado com as características das fontes e saber estes detalhes todos.

Espero assim ter esclarecido e ajudado quem ainda tenha duvidas qual a fonte certa para os XM-L.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

:tutasla: 

Obrigado Baltasar. Com essa deves ter poupado uns bons cobres de leds ou fontes ao pessoal!!!

 :Smile: 

Excelente e preciosa informação como de costume!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Quer isso dizer que estas fontes do "chinês" não funcioam, é isso?  :yb620: 

EDIT: E uma fonte do chinês e um buck? mas a questão é que nao há bucks a 2A, não é??!?!?!?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Esta funciona!

$25.00 - 2A 70W Power Constant Current Source LED Driver (85~265V) - DIY Parts & Components

Só não tens dim...

e esta tb,

http://www.led-tech.de/en/LED-Contro...2_118_119.html

Explicando.

A 1ª, é uma fonte e driver no mesmo. Está definida para 2A e é alimentada directamente pelos 220V.

A 2ª, é só um driver, e precisas de uma fonte extra até 30V, o mais facil é usares fontes 24V 15A. Tem a vantagem de poder ser dim.


Se queres usar estas, podes usar, só tens que saber o que queres ao certo. 

Se queres o mais simples ou seja, uma fonte e driver no mesmo aparelho sem dim.

Ou se queres fonte separada dos drivers com a possibilidade de ser dim.

Isto para os dois links.

A outra opção é ires para as meanwell como já te dissemos, em que tens tudo em 1, ainda com a possibilidade de dim.

A opção final é o custom. Construir um driver à medida.

----------


## António Vitor

> Importante para todos que andam a procura de fontes para alimentar os XM-L.
> 
> 1-Tem de ser fontes que possam regular/limitar a corrente que fornecem aos leds.
> 
> 2- Caso não tenham limitação de corrente terão de ter a amperagem e voltagem exacta total que todos os leds iram consumir, pois em virtude destes poderem trabalhar até 3000mA numa fonte convencional será está a corrente que vão chupar e caso a fonte não consiga fornecer irá derreter.
> 
> 3- Pelo mesmo motivo referido no ponto 2, não poderão ser fontes de voltagem superior ao que ira ser necessário para alimentar X leds, pois caso contrario estão a dar mais voltagem do que eles aceitam e podem queimar.
> 
> 4- O funcionamento das Mean Well reguláveis tem as seguintes características, se o potenciómetro de regulação de corrente for deixado no seu máximo terão de ajustar o potenciómetro de voltagem para elas fornecerem o valor exacto que os leds precisam, se o potenciómetro de limitação de corrente for regulador para xxxxmA o de regulação de voltagem não tem qualquer efeito e a fonte fará um género de STEP DOWN e ajusta a voltagem correcta que os leds irão consumir. Não sei se todos os modelos tem algum tipo de protecção, mas no caso de as deixarem na sua corrente máxima e somente usarem o potenciómetro para regular a voltagem X dada por elas, pode acontecer que no caso de uma fonte com um maximo de 2500mA possa queimar pois os leds podem puxar os 3000mA máximos que aceitam, logo é preciso cuidado com as características das fontes e saber estes detalhes todos.
> ...


Baltasar tenho um fonte normalissima de 10A 24V.
No meu caso, o que regula a tensão e amperagem são os bucks, e não a fonte...

Agora aquilo que me parece importante, é o disperdicio, temos de usar o máximo de leds de forma a por exemplo com um buck de 700 mA a tensão somada não ultrapasse a tensão que a fonte consegue despejar, no meu caso 24v.
Mas muito menos também não porque vamos ter PERDAS gigantes nos bucks e estes podem aquecer e derreter...

no meu caso nem aquecem, portanto...
é uma solução eficiente.

A fonte gasta 180W os leds no máximo mas se eu começar a dar valores ao pwm para reduzir a intensidade vai gastar menos...
dá para debitar 10 AMP, ou seja max 240W e eu maximo gasto 180.

por isso e para evitar problemas comprei uma nova fonte (normal), para o upgrade...para ter margem nas fontes.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Esta funciona!
> 
> $25.00 - 2A 70W Power Constant Current Source LED Driver (85~265V) - DIY Parts & Components
> 
> Só não tens dim...
> 
> e esta tb,
> 
> PowerLine Constant Current Power Supply (2000mA, 30V) by LED-TECH.de
> ...


Mas pelo que percebi da mensagem do Baltasar é que esta não dá porque não se pode regular!  :Admirado: 

Relativamente ao driver (2º Link) onde posso encontrar fonte para ele, para comparar preços?

Nuno, desculpa estar a monopolizar e conspurcar o teu tópico, mas estou mesmo interessado nisto!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Para eles dizerem de 30 a 36V deve ter algum ajuste. A corrente é fixa.

A ver se descubro um manual do driver.

Qt a fontes, tens aqui um exemplo:

24V 15A DC Regulated Switching Power Supply CNC | eBay UK

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Esta é igualzinha à que tenho aqui em casa. Comprei a este fulano.

DC 24V 15A Regulated Power Switch Supply Double Output | eBay UK

Falta referir que ambas permitem um pequeno ajuste na tensão de saida, o que pode dar jeito para meter mais ou menos um led e aumentar a eficiência da montagem.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pessoal se usarem "bucks" (driver's) com STEP DOWN (são os mais eficazes e não aquecem tanto) claro que podem usar qualquer das fontes desde que estas consigam dar a voltagem e amperagem requerida pelo circuito, depois o resto será ajustado no buck automaticamente, o problema como referido é encontrar bucks para limitar a 2000mA ou mesmo 2500mA.

João a fonte que indicas poderá dar desde que regules a voltagem para estar o mais perto da voltagem do total de leds ligados em serie e para este caso dos XM-L será 23.1V para 7 leds a 3.3V cada um, mas atenção que devido a esta fonte não ter limitação de corrente os leds irão estar a trabalhar a 3000mA (no maximo mesmo).

Agora como esta fonte é bem grande em termos de amperagem máxima que pode fornecer pode ser usada para vários grupos serie de 7 leds em paralelo e assim irem somado os 3000mA por cada grupo até perto do seu limite de 15A (15000mA), convém deixar sempre uma boa margem abaixo do limite máximo para não haver aquecimentos excessivos da fonte em si.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

mas esta fonte dá para mais de 300W, certo?! contudo aquele driver da Led-tech só dá para 60, correcto? Podemos ter vários bucks ligados à mesma fonte ou como funciona?

Desculpem as perguntas parvas mas electricidade nunca foi o meu forte.  :yb665:

----------


## António Vitor

> mas esta fonte dá para mais de 300W, certo?! contudo aquele driver da Led-tech só dá para 60, correcto? Podemos ter vários bucks ligados à mesma fonte ou como funciona?
> 
> Desculpem as perguntas parvas mas electricidade nunca foi o meu forte.


podes em paralelo...

ou seja todos a receber a mesma tensão.
como numa tripla em casa.
´
A ledtech tem bucks a dar 2000 mA, e mesmo a 2800 mA eu sinceramente nunca puxaria mais que isto nos xm-l, (2000 mA)...

A 2800 mA, vais ter que ter menos leds em série ligados ao buck, quanto mais amperagem mais tensão cada led vai ter...
e como tinha dito a soma da tensão dos leds não pode ultrapassar o que a fonte debita. Mas tem de estar próxima ligeiramente abaixo para existir menos perdas...
foi assim que fiz nos meus, acho que nem sequer são stepdown, mas funcionam bem, desde que se tenha este cuidado.

----------


## António Vitor

> mas esta fonte dá para mais de 300W, certo?! contudo aquele driver da Led-tech só dá para 60, correcto? Podemos ter vários bucks ligados à mesma fonte ou como funciona?
> 
> Desculpem as perguntas parvas mas electricidade nunca foi o meu forte.


60?

é assim todos os bucks da led-tech dão até 30V.
por exemplo um para 2800 mA, vai passar mais potência nele, ele está limitado na tensão que recebe que é 30v máximo.

e vai mandar estabilizado 2800 mA, e para isso acontecer vai ajustar a tensão para o circuito em série.

num circuito em série, a tensão para "coisas" semelhantes, irá ser partilhada.

ou seja se tiveres 2 ventoinhas em série ligadas a 24v irás ter 12v para cada uma.

Eu liguei as ventoinhas a um dos bucks, para desligar e ligar as ventoinhas, quando acendessem os leds. funciona.

como não chega ao máximo da amperagem máxima do buck, este recebe 24 volts e dá 24v á série de ventoinhas...

Séries divides a tensão (entre os elementos), paralelo divides a amperagem.
Se for elementos identicos ou semelhantes, ficam com partes iguais...
daí só podes meter leds identicos...

imagina tens um led que a 3v usa 20A, outro que nos mesmos 3v gasta 1A.
em série,  se tiveres um buck que limite a amperagem e se esta for 1A, vai te baixar a tensão até o que usar mais amperagem ficar a gastar 1A.
por exemplo a 2v, nessa situação vai percorrer 1A no circuito, 
certo Baltasar?

Porque são diodos e não resistÊncias... sempre usar leds iguais em cada série de bucks

Os leds são diodos, e eles a uma determinada tensão funcionam a uma determinada amperagem

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> podes em paralelo...
> 
> ou seja todos a receber a mesma tensão.
> como numa tripla em casa.
> ´
> A ledtech tem bucks a dar 2000 mA, e mesmo a 2800 mA eu sinceramente nunca puxaria mais que isto nos xm-l, (2000 mA)...
> 
> A 2800 mA, vais ter que ter menos leds em série ligados ao buck, quanto mais amperagem mais tensão cada led vai ter...
> e como tinha dito a soma da tensão dos leds não pode ultrapassar o que a fonte debita. Mas tem de estar próxima ligeiramente abaixo para existir menos perdas...
> foi assim que fiz nos meus, acho que nem sequer são stepdown, mas funcionam bem, desde que se tenha este cuidado.


E onde é que compraste os teus bucks?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Pessoal se usarem "bucks" (driver's) com STEP DOWN (são os mais eficazes e não aquecem tanto) claro que podem usar qualquer das fontes desde que estas consigam dar a voltagem e amperagem requerida pelo circuito, depois o resto será ajustado no buck automaticamente, o problema como referido é encontrar bucks para limitar a 2000mA ou mesmo 2500mA.
> 
> João a fonte que indicas poderá dar desde que regules a voltagem para estar o mais perto da voltagem do total de leds ligados em serie e para este caso dos XM-L será 23.1V para 7 leds a 3.3V cada um, mas atenção que devido a esta fonte não ter limitação de corrente os leds irão estar a trabalhar a 3000mA (no maximo mesmo).
> 
> Agora como esta fonte é bem grande em termos de amperagem máxima que pode fornecer pode ser usada para vários grupos serie de 7 leds em paralelo e assim irem somado os 3000mA por cada grupo até perto do seu limite de 15A (15000mA), convém deixar sempre uma boa margem abaixo do limite máximo para não haver aquecimentos excessivos da fonte em si.


Ahhhhhhhhhh, finalmente percebi a confusão!  :SbOk: 

Não estou a dizer para usar a fonte directamente, isso é puro suicidio e não ter amor ao dinheiro.

Estou a aconcelhar esta fonte para alimentar os bucks que vão até aos 30V de alimentação, para não haver mais confusão meto o link. 

Estes:
PowerLine SLIM Constant Current Power Supply (2000mA, 30V) by LED-TECH.de

O Hugo estava a perguntar que fonte deveria utilizar, e eu coloquei uma sugestão.  :SbOk2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Ahhhhhhhhhh, finalmente percebi a confusão! 
> 
> Não estou a dizer para usar a fonte directamente, isso é puro suicidio e não ter amor ao dinheiro.
> 
> Estou a aconcelhar esta fonte para alimentar os bucks que vão até aos 30V de alimentação, para não haver mais confusão meto o link. 
> 
> Estes:
> PowerLine SLIM Constant Current Power Supply (2000mA, 30V) by LED-TECH.de
> 
> O Hugo estava a perguntar que fonte deveria utilizar, e eu coloquei uma sugestão.


Ou seja este driver dá para 8 leds. A fonte do chnês dá para 10 (porque eles referem 30V-36V), mas suponhamos que dava para 8.

Eu precisaria de 9 fontes destas e 9 drivers destes para fazer a festa dos XM-L (relembro que teria 70 leds XM-L).

Em vez da fonte do chines posso optar por comprar uma fonte de grande capacidade onde vou ligando em paralelo os bucks e de seguida os 8 leds.

É +/- isto? :yb665:

----------


## António Vitor

> Ou seja este driver dá para 8 leds. A fonte do chnês dá para 10 (porque eles referem 30V-36V), mas suponhamos que dava para 8.
> 
> Eu precisaria de 9 fontes destas e 9 drivers destes para fazer a festa dos XM-L (relembro que teria 70 leds XM-L).
> 
> Em vez da fonte do chines posso optar por comprar uma fonte de grande capacidade onde vou ligando em paralelo os bucks e de seguida os 8 leds.
> 
> É +/- isto?


isso

não sei a tensão de funcionamento a 2000mA do xM-L, verifica no gráfico...
o buck aceita 30 volts, mas se deres só 24v vais poder ter menos leds em série...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Não, fontes não precisas de 9. Mas 2 tvz...

fazendo contas:

sendo a fonte a 24V, podes fazer series de 7 led's para os XM-l, total de 23.4V. Para 70 led's ao todo, 10 series de 7 led's.

resultado, 10 series x 2A cada = 20A.

Portanto, uma fonte dedicada e parte de outra para os XM-l.

XP-e:

70 led's a 700ma (35 RB + 35Blue)

era mais ou menos 3.4V por led, corrijam-me se tiver errado, não tou a ver o datasheet.

3.4 x 7 = 23.8V

Com o ajuste da fonte consegui-mos meter 7 led's em serie tb.

portanto, 10 series vezes 700ma = 7A

total de amperes para o sistema 27!

Ou seja, precisamos de duas fontes de 24V 15A. e ainda ficas com margem numa das fontes.   :SbOk2:  :SbSourire2: 

percebes-te?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Não, fontes não precisas de 9. Mas 2 tvz...
> 
> fazendo contas:
> 
> sendo a fonte a 24V, podes fazer series de 7 led's para os XM-l, total de 23.4V. Para 70 led's ao todo, 10 series de 7 led's.
> 
> resultado, 10 series x 2A cada = 20A.
> 
> Portanto, uma fonte dedicada e parte de outra para os XM-l.
> ...


Sim, julgo que sim!  :SbOk: 

Ou seja:
- 2 fontes de 15A 24V para toda a calha (os 140 leds).
- 20 drivers (10 de 2A e 10 de 0,7A)
- 1 arduino

e fico com toda a calha alimentada e com possibilidade de dimmer! É assim?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Sim, julgo que sim! 
> 
> Ou seja:
> - 2 fontes de 15A 24V para toda a calha (os 140 leds).
> - 20 drivers (10 de 2A e 10 de 0,7A)
> - 1 arduino
> 
> e fico com toda a calha alimentada e com possibilidade de dimmer! É assim?


si si!  :SbOk2: 

Mas atenção, para fazeres dim com estes bucks, vais precisar depois de electrónica exterior. (um fet por buck)

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hummmm, João e Hugo, não sei como se comportarão os bucks com um FET depois deles a fazer PWM, como eles certamente se ajustam em função da carga, o PWM pode fazer com que haja ajustes falsos e não resultar bem.

É sempre melhor irem para bucks (drivers) que tenham PWM interno assim nada falha  :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> si si!


Vejamos contas então:

- 2x fontes de 24V 15A - 65
- 20 Drivers - 278
- Arduino 50?

Dá tudo 395!!!

Vou pensar no assunto... Eu não acho mesmo necessário ter drivers nos azuis, mas sem drivers também já não poderia usar estas fontes por si só, certo?

Há locais mesmo fora da UE onde hajam drivers mais baratos? :SbSourire2:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Teria que ser feito antes, não depois. Assim não tens problemas.

O ter um buck com pino de pwm seria o ideal, ams esses ainda não existem para mais que 1A.

Para essa solução, vamos sempre parar aos meanwell, mas devem ser bastante caros, digo devem, poq ainda não encontrei preços.

A solução do fet antes do buck, são + 3€ por buck em material que é o preço do IRLZ44N que pode ser ligado directamente ao arduino sem mais nenhum componente.

Mais um pcbzito, dos em linha por exemplo, para deixar a casa arrumada.  :SbSourire2:  :SbOk2:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Vejamos contas então:
> 
> - 2x fontes de 24V 15A - 65€
> - 20 Drivers - 278€
> - Arduino 50€?
> 
> Dá tudo 395€!!!
> 
> Vou pensar no assunto... Eu não acho mesmo necessário ter drivers nos azuis, mas sem drivers também já não poderia usar estas fontes por si só, certo?
> ...


Tens que contabilizar bem os portes e a alfandega. Pode parecer barato, mas depois sai mais caro. Tenta ao maximo mandar vir da EU.

Tens sempre que ter drivers, senão os led's não aguentam mt tempo.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

João, antes do buck é que não funciona mesmo, pois assim estas a variar embora muito rapidamente as voltagens e correntes a entrada dele, logo ele vai querer estabilizar/compensar para ter sempre a mesma saída, logo não vais conseguir fazer um DIM regular ou nenhum mesmo.  :yb668:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Queria deixar uma sugestão/pedido aos admins.

Não é possivel termos uma janela de chat no forum?

Qd estamos todos online, seria mais facil falar de pormenores entre todos, em vez de enchermos os posts.

Que vos parece?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> João, antes do buck é que não funciona mesmo, pois assim estas a variar embora muito rapidamente as voltagens e correntes a entrada dele, logo ele vai querer estabilizar/compensar para ter sempre a mesma saída, logo não vais conseguir fazer um DIM regular ou nenhum mesmo.



Hummm. Mas não varias a corrente, só a tensão!

Ou seja, o fet conduz, tens 24V a alimentar o buck, e este limita a corrente.
O fet corta, tens 0V, não há corrente.

Pq dizes que não funciona?

Pena não ter nenhum buck para testar. Os IRLZ44 tenho aqui.

Mas se não for assim, não faz sentido por exemplo este buck que vou meter o link, diz que é compativel com PWM.

PowerLine Constant Current Power Supply (2000mA, 30V) by LED-TECH.de

"
The linear PowerLine constant current power supplies are *charachterized by higher operating ranges and actually PWM capability (Pulse-Width Modulation).* If you do not know exactly what the sence of those power supllies is pleas eread the following lines:

"

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Já tinha reparado no texto desse buck falar em PWM, mas não percebi pois não existe referencia em mais lado nenhum mesmo, terás de perguntar a led-tech o que faz mesmo, embora a foto não se veja pino para PWM ela pode não ser a correcta e até fazer PWM.

Testa com um simples LED ligado ao arduino com uma resistência, colocas o multímetro em seria para medires a corrente, vais reparar uma variação tal como a tenção que no caso da saída directa do arduino o aparelho vai medir de 0v a 5V máximo quando tiveres o PWM nos 100%.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

ok, já tenho o oscilóscopio comigo, amanhã faço uns testes.

tenho aqui material para fazer um limitador de corrente tb. Construou o limitador, e depois meto-lhe o irlz44 antes e analizo os sinais.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Hugo,
O meanwell que vou usar faz o serviço para 20 leds a 2000mA dimáveis e deve sair em torno de 70 eur no máximo. Ainda não tenho o preço final.
Tu necessitarias de 4.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hugo,
> O meanwell que vou usar faz o serviço para 20 leds a 2000mA dimáveis e deve sair em torno de 70 eur no máximo. Ainda não tenho o preço final.
> Tu necessitarias de 4.


Preciso de 4 só para os brancos!!! Mas também é certo que continuo a não considerar de grande interesse dimar os azuis e assim poderia optar por não o fazer... 

Ainda assim a solução apresentada em cima, *assim funcione*, parece-me não ser mais cara e parece-me ser mais configurável e "aberta". Porque com as meanwell é sempre também preciso um controlador qualquer como o arduino para dimar automaticamente, ou não?

Mas vê lá o preço final disso!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Há outra coisa que nos estamos a esquecer, tens sempre esta hipotese para os azuis.

BUCK Constant Current Power Supply (700mA, 30V) by LED-TECH.de

Este já tem os pinos para pwm disponiveis.

Podes recorrer aos meanwell para os XM-L, e esta solução para os azuis.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Há outra coisa que nos estamos a esquecer, tens sempre esta hipotese para os azuis.
> 
> BUCK Constant Current Power Supply (700mA, 30V) by LED-TECH.de
> 
> Este já tem os pinos para pwm disponiveis.
> 
> Podes recorrer aos meanwell para os XM-L, e esta solução para os azuis.


Mas os meanwell, não precisam na mesma de um arduino? E dos fets?

Como já disse, vivo bem sem dimar os azuis! O meu problema maior são os brancos!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Mas os meanwell, não precisam na mesma de um arduino? E dos fets?
> 
> Como já disse, vivo bem sem dimar os azuis! O meu problema maior são os brancos!


Os meanwell podem ser adquiridos na versão PWM.

No entanto precisam de um pequeno circuito adaptador por causa do PWM deles funcionar entre 0-10V em vez dos 0-5V do arduino. Pode ser feito com um transistor e uma resistência desde que tenhas disponivel 10V de alguma forma. Senão o mais facil é ser com um ampop alimentado a 12V, em que ele é configurado para dar 10V com um potênciometro.

Este circuito tenho disponivel caso seja necessário, é o mesmo que uso para controlar os balastros com uma pequena adaptação.

Tb se pode tentar dar a volta com diodos zener.

Assim que poder, coloco aqui estas opções para ficarem documentadas para o diy.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Os meanwell podem ser adquiridos na versão PWM.
> 
> No entanto precisam de um pequeno circuito adaptador por causa do PWM deles funcionar entre 0-10V em vez dos 0-5V do arduino. Pode ser feito com um transistor e uma resistência desde que tenhas disponivel 10V de alguma forma. Senão o mais facil é ser com um ampop alimentado a 12V, em que ele é configurado para dar 10V com um potênciometro.
> 
> Este circuito tenho disponivel caso seja necessário, é o mesmo que uso para controlar os balastros com uma pequena adaptação.
> 
> Tb se pode tentar dar a volta com diodos zener.
> 
> Assim que poder, coloco aqui estas opções para ficarem documentadas para o diy.


Estás mesmo pertinho de mim no Montijo, tenho mesmo de te fazer uma visita!!!
 :tutasla:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Se quiseres, aparece um dia à noite. Vou-te mandar MP com o meu numero.

Aproveitas e vez um arduino a trabalhar, embora que ainda com programas de teste.  :SbOk2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Importante para todos que andam a procura de fontes para alimentar os XM-L.
> 
> 1-Tem de ser fontes que possam regular/limitar a corrente que fornecem aos leds.
> 
> 2- Caso não tenham limitação de corrente terão de ter a amperagem e voltagem exacta total que todos os leds irão consumir, pois em virtude destes poderem trabalhar até 3000mA numa fonte convencional será está a corrente que vão chupar e caso a fonte não consiga fornecer irá derreter.
> 
> 3- Pelo mesmo motivo referido no ponto 2, não poderão ser fontes de voltagem superior ao que irá ser necessário para alimentar X leds, pois caso contrario estão a dar mais voltagem do que eles aceitam e podem queimar.
> 
> 4- O funcionamento das Mean Well reguláveis tem as seguintes características, se o potenciómetro de regulação de corrente for deixado no seu máximo terão de ajustar o potenciómetro de voltagem para elas fornecerem o valor exacto que os leds precisam, se o potenciómetro de limitação de corrente for regulador para xxxxmA o de regulação de voltagem não tem qualquer efeito e a fonte fará um género de STEP DOWN e ajusta a voltagem correcta que os leds irão consumir. Não sei se todos os modelos tem algum tipo de protecção, mas no caso de as deixarem na sua corrente máxima e somente usarem o potenciómetro para regular a voltagem X dada por elas, pode acontecer que no caso de uma fonte com um maximo de 2500mA possa queimar pois os leds podem puxar os 3000mA máximos que aceitam, logo é preciso cuidado com as características das fontes e saber estes detalhes todos.
> ...


Baltazar, este teu alerta é para as fontes ou soluções dimáveis ou se for sem dim, estas fontes do chinês funcionam, sem mais nada?

----------


## António Vitor

> Baltazar, este teu alerta é para as fontes ou soluções dimáveis ou se for sem dim, estas fontes do chinês funcionam, sem mais nada?


Eu também não sei...

Sei que a minha fonte, também chinoca, mas que foi cara, marca possivelmente europeia, mas que eu desconheço (custou-me 100 euros), gasto apenas aquilo que os leds consomem...
está SEMPRE ligado, se estiverem desligados não tenho consumo...

isto é está a dar corrente aos bucks, mas estes têm o sinal fechado não gasta nada...
subo um bocado, ligo os leds no minimo e estou a gastar nem 5W.

Será que estou a gastar mais e o medidor de consumo está com erro, isto porque os leds estão a desligar tantas vezes por segundo que engana o medidor...
agora não sei...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hugo a fonte que indicas poderá dar para ligares 10 XM-L em serie alimentados fixos a 2A (2000mA) sem PWM ou seja sem DIM.

Cada XM-L a 2A gasta +/- 3.V logo 10 x 3.3 = 33V, como nas especificações da fonte fala em:

Output voltage: DC 30~36V

entende-se que a poderás regular para fornecer os 33V certos com a amperagem fixa que dá de 2A, agora se a mesma não tem uma protecção/limitação para essa amperagem e visto os leds poderem trabalhar até 3A eles vão tentar puxar e a fonte vai tentar dar, como não consegue mais que os 2A vai derreter e queimar mesmo.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hugo a fonte que indicas poderá dar para ligares 10 XM-L em serie alimentados fixos a 2A (2000mA) sem PWM ou seja sem DIM.
> 
> Cada XM-L a 2A gasta +/- 3.V logo 10 x 3.3 = 33V, como nas especificações da fonte fala em:
> 
> Output voltage: DC 30~36V
> 
> entende-se que a poderás regular para fornecer os 33V certos com a amperagem fixa que dá de 2A, agora se a mesma não tem uma protecção/limitação para essa amperagem e visto os leds poderem trabalhar até 3A eles vão tentar puxar e a fonte vai tentar dar, como não consegue mais que os 2A vai derreter e queimar mesmo.


Ok, eu referia-me sem PWM mesmo.

Mas a ver se percebo o que queres dizer: Os XM-L a 2A dbitam 3,37V (segundo aquela folha que está na página 6 deste tópico). Logo 10 leds gastam 33,7V. O que dizes é que se a fonte não estiver mesmo regulada para os 33,7V ela pode queimar é isto?

Mas não há margem nenhuma? A fonte tem MESMO de estar nos 33,7V? Se por exemplo estiver no 33 já poderá dar problema? ou nos 34...?

----------


## António Vitor

> Hugo a fonte que indicas poderá dar para ligares 10 XM-L em serie alimentados fixos a 2A (2000mA) sem PWM ou seja sem DIM.
> 
> Cada XM-L a 2A gasta +/- 3.V logo 10 x 3.3 = 33V, como nas especificações da fonte fala em:
> 
> Output voltage: DC 30~36V
> 
> entende-se que a poderás regular para fornecer os 33V certos com a amperagem fixa que dá de 2A, agora se a mesma não tem uma protecção/limitação para essa amperagem e visto os leds poderem trabalhar até 3A eles vão tentar puxar e a fonte vai tentar dar, como não consegue mais que os 2A vai derreter e queimar mesmo.


pois...
assim já percebo...Estava a interpretar de outra forma, que tinhas dito que mesmo com bucks tinhas gastos com a electricidade mesmo desligados, porque a fonte gastaria sempre...

óbvio que ela só dá o que se pede.
tem os gastos decorrentes de alterar a corrente alterna em continua, mas estes gastos estão dependentes dos amperes que a coisa que está ligada quer...
 :Big Grin: 
Se o meu medidor de consumo for decente, e der resultados válidos, gasto mesmo muito pouco mesmo com os bucks todos ligados.

Agora mesmo com os bucks, se a soma da potencia ultrapassar a potencia máxima da fonte, a fonte vai queimar, eu prefiro dar alguma margem...nunca aproximar do limite.

uma fonte de 24V que aguente 10 amperes, só vai poder aguentar 240W.
24x10=240W

Se tiveres 30V numa série de leds, e se a fonte der 33V...
esses 3 volts de diferença vai ser consumo...e vais gastar mais que a soma da potencia de funcionamento dos leds...
cuidado com isso.
por isso deixa alguma margem em tudo...

No DIY podemos pagar mais um pouco, do que tentar reduzir freneticamente os custos, por isso conseguimos melhor material que de compra...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> pois...
> assim já percebo...Estava a interpretar de outra forma, que tinhas dito que mesmo com bucks tinhas gastos com a electricidade mesmo desligados, porque a fonte gastaria sempre...
> 
> óbvio que ela só dá o que se pede.
> tem os gastos decorrentes de alterar a corrente alterna em continua, mas estes gastos estão dependentes dos amperes que a coisa que está ligada quer...
> 
> Se o meu medidor de consumo for decente, e der resultados válidos, gasto mesmo muito pouco mesmo com os bucks todos ligados.
> 
> Agora mesmo com os bucks, se a soma da potencia ultrapassar a potencia máxima da fonte, a fonte vai queimar, eu prefiro dar alguma margem...nunca aproximar do limite.
> ...


 Mas gastar mais 3W é uma coisa, queimar é outra. A minha questão é se pode realmente queimar ter leds a consumirem 33,7 e ter uma fonte de 36, por exemplo!

----------


## António Vitor

> Ok, eu referia-me sem PWM mesmo.
> 
> Mas a ver se percebo o que queres dizer: Os XM-L a 2A dbitam 3,37V (segundo aquela folha que está na página 6 deste tópico). Logo 10 leds gastam 33,7V. O que dizes é que se a fonte não estiver mesmo regulada para os 33,7V ela pode queimar é isto?
> 
> Mas não há margem nenhuma? A fonte tem MESMO de estar nos 33,7V? Se por exemplo estiver no 33 já poderá dar problema? ou nos 34...?


os leds não gastam 33.7V, funcionam com esse diferencial de tensão.

não confundir tensão com intensidade...ou potência
 :Big Grin: 

podes ter 1 KV e gastar apenas 0.1W.

A formula eu disse atrás...
Tensão x intensidade = potencia

ou seja tensão de funcionamento x a intensidade (amperes) dá a potencia.
3.37V x2 amp=6.74W
se tiveres 50 leds nestas situações vais gastar 6.74W*50.

a tua fonte se for de 5 amperes, e se estes 5 amperes for com 30V, só irá aguentar 150W.

Se tiveres uma série de leds, sem bucks ligado a uma dessas fontes, e se a soma da tensão da série exceder  a tensão de funcionamento da fonte, (nos tais 2 amperes) 3.37v vezes o numero de leds (3.37 x nºleds na série), cada led vai ter menos tensão disponivel...
por exemplo funcionar a 3v.

Se a potencia dessa série for menor que os tais W que a fonte suporta que falei atrás até dá...

agora shit happens...e costuma ser quando menos se espera...
basta uma flutuação de energia, imaginar que a edp deu um pico, a fonte mandou outro...queimou um dos leds da série...e os outros ficaram com mais tensão disponivel....logo queimam em catadupa vai tudo...
 :Big Grin: 

os leds quando queimam, costumam deixar de consumir, mas transportam a electricidade para o vizinho...depende de como queima claro.

com um fusivel pode ser... mas eu prefiro um buck

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Não Hugo, não é pela voltagem, mas pela amperagem se os leds quiserem chupar os 3A máximos que aceitam e a fonte não tiver protecção/limitação vai derreter.

Por outro lado se deres mais voltagem aos 10 leds que os 33,7V que calculas-te e bem, podes queimar os leds facilmente.

EDIT: O que o António refere também é importante para um correcto dimensionamento da fonte/circuito.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Não Hugo, não é pela voltagem, mas pela amperagem se os leds quiserem chupar os 3A máximos que aceitam e a fonte não tiver protecção/limitação vai derreter.
> 
> Por outro lado se deres mais voltagem aos 10 leds que os 33,7V que calculas-te e bem, podes queimar os leds facilmente.
> 
> EDIT: O que o António refere também é importante para um correcto dimensionamento da fonte/circuito.


Então quer dizer que não há fontes não dimáveis para os leds?
Ou então tenho de ter exactaente a mesma voltagem na fonte que a soma dos leds em série?! Não há folga nenhuma? 

E estas fontes que permitem controlar a voltagem como é que se controlam? usando um parafuso e rodando para um lado ou para outro e depois ligando lá um multimetro vê-se que voltagem está a dar? :yb665:

----------


## António Vitor

> Então quer dizer que não há fontes não dimáveis para os leds?
> Ou então tenho de ter exactaente a mesma voltagem na fonte que a soma dos leds em série?! Não há folga nenhuma? 
> 
> E estas fontes que permitem controlar a voltagem como é que se controlam? usando um parafuso e rodando para um lado ou para outro e depois ligando lá um multimetro vê-se que voltagem está a dar?


Ainda não percebestes...

1. existem fontens não dimáveis sim para leds, que controlam a tensão ou amperagem.

2.e sim é com um parafuso um pot que controlas a tensão de saida.

e finalmente podes ter leds a funcionar abaixo dos 2 amperes, se a soma da tensão a essa amperagem dos leds interligados em série , for maior que a tensão de saida da fonte....

se ligares uma série seja do que for a uma fonte, qualquer...e se a fonte for de 24 volts por exemplo...
a série vai funcionar a 24v.
não há volta a dar...
se tiver um pot que dê para aumentar...
vais poder ter mais tensão na série...

se tiveres 2 leds, e se a fonte mandar 24 volts, esses 2 leds vão funcionar a 12 volts se forem iguais...
como isto dos semicondutores não há nada igual...só parecido irias ter um a 11.x e outro a 12.x, a soma dará sempre 24v.

se tiveres 4 divides a tensão pelos 4.

logo se tiveres 500 leds numa série, a tensão que cabe para cada um vai ser baixinha.
24/500.

para saberes se a fonte aguenta ou não tens de saber a tensão que calha a cada um, sabendo isso sabes a intensidade (o leds a uma det tensão funciona a uma dada amperagem), logo sabes a potência.

para saberes a potencia da fonte já o disse atrás ...não vou repetir...espero que agora tenhas percebido...
bom espero que o Baltasar explique melhor que eu ...não consigo explicar de outra forma.

Se um led destranbelhar se modificar, pode começar a puxar mais tensão para si...
imaginar uma série com 2 leds...a 24v.
um poderia ficar a 20v de repente porque lhe apetecia, e iria funcionar a uma maior amperagem, tipo 40 amperes...por exemplo.
queimava de certeza a fonte ou ele próprio...o outro led ficava com os restantes 4v...isto acho que seria impossivel, porque o outro led também comia com os 40 amperes...
diria que fazia algo catastrófico...
como queimar Toda a série...antes de algum ficar com muito mais tensão que os outros.


imagina que o led destrambelha, se altera fisicamente mesmo muito pouco...
vai pedir mais AMPERAGEM na série, percebes?
se a tua fonte tiver um controle na amperagem vai reduzir a tensão de forma a evitar isto, ficariam todos meio apagados...
 :Big Grin: 
nada se queimaria, e um estaria mais aceso que os outros, o culpado...

os amperes que passam numa série é o mesmo para todos os elementos da série
a tensão...não...é dividida.
Um circuito em paralelo é ao contrário...divide-se a intensidade e a tensão é a mesma.

por isso se ligares 2 tv's á mesma ficha (circuito paralelo) vais ter a mesma tensão...

acho que é importante perceber estes principios básicos da electronica electricidade antes de se aventurarem nestes DIY.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Eu acho que o básico já percebi (muito graças a este tópico e a vocês porque antes percebia ainda menos), o que não percebo é como é que umas fontes funcionam e outras não...

Se a fonte tem de dar EXACTAMENTE os mesmos volts que a soma dos leds, sem qualquer margem, não percebo como há fontes não dimáveis porque teríamos de ter uma fonte específica para cada tipo de led.

Eu sempre pensei que a voltagem da fonte tinha era de ser sempre igual ou superior ao que alimenta, mas pelos vistos não pode ser superior, tem sempre de ser... igual, senão com picos ou leds desvairados, pode queimar!

Ou uma coisa é a fonte permitir que nós controlemos a sua voltagem de alimentação e outra é a fonte conseguir por sí mesma, controlar a tensão para não alimentar fora do que nós definimos? Sao 2 coisas diferentes? E há fontes que não têm este controlo "automático", é isso?

----------


## António Vitor

> Eu acho que o básico já percebi (muito graças a este tópico e a vocês porque antes percebia ainda menos), o que não percebo é como é que umas fontes funcionam e outras não...
> 
> Se a fonte tem de dar EXACTAMENTE os mesmos volts que a soma dos leds, sem qualquer margem, não percebo como há fontes não dimáveis porque teríamos de ter uma fonte específica para cada tipo de led.
> 
> Eu sempre pensei que a voltagem da fonte tinha era de ser sempre igual ou superior ao que alimenta, mas pelos vistos não pode ser superior, tem sempre de ser... igual, senão com picos ou leds desvairados, pode queimar!
> 
> Ou uma coisa é a fonte permitir que nós controlemos a sua voltagem de alimentação e outra é a fonte conseguir por sí mesma, controlar a tensão para não alimentar fora do que nós definimos? Sao 2 coisas diferentes? E há fontes que não têm este controlo "automático", é isso?


Uma fonte segura, vai te baixar a tensão se algum led te pedir mais que o que está estipulado.

é a mesma coisa com os bucks...
um de 700 mA, se a série puxar tipo 800 mA, com uma determinada tensão, o buck vai reduzir a tensão até que a série só puxe 700 mA.
o mesmo para fontes que façam o mesmo...existem, mesmo não dimmáveis.

uma fonte destas pode dar menos de 24 volts, nestas situações...quando estiver limitada pela amperagem...

imagina que tens leds de baixa potencia...
tipo de 5 volts, mas a gastar 0.1W.

agora imagina que tens 5 destes leds em série e uma fonte  que dá 25 volts mas esta fonte, é melhor não tolera mais do que 700 mA a sair dela....
como os leds gastam muito pouco....nunca vai chegar ao limite, e a série pode até queimar...
basta que passe tipo 500 mA e os leds pifam...
neste caso ter uma fonte destas ou não é igual...
mas só para perceberes...

agora se tiveres leds que possam funcionar a esta amperagem, já faz sentido.

toma nota que se ligares dois circuitos em paralelo á fonte, vais ter divisões de amperagem...
e cada circuito iria ter para si metade do que a fonte daria...
 :Big Grin: 



Tensão e amperes estão interligados...e a potencia depende destes valores (é a sua multiplicação)

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ou seja o que estás a dizer é que há fontes que conseguem por sí só controlar a voltagem que tu defines (ou que já vem definida na fonte) e há outras que não, e estas que não, podem queimar!

Lá está, não percebo nada disto! Sempre pensei que todas as fontes fossem iguais neste aspecto em particular!  :SbOk3:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Eu acho que o básico já percebi (muito graças a este tópico e a vocês porque antes percebia ainda menos), o que não percebo é como é que umas fontes funcionam e outras não...
> 
> Se a fonte tem de dar EXACTAMENTE os mesmos volts que a soma dos leds, sem qualquer margem, não percebo como há fontes não dimáveis porque teríamos de ter uma fonte específica para cada tipo de led.
> 
> Eu sempre pensei que a voltagem da fonte tinha era de ser sempre igual ou superior ao que alimenta, mas pelos vistos não pode ser superior, tem sempre de ser... igual, senão com picos ou leds desvairados, pode queimar!
> 
> Ou uma coisa é a fonte permitir que nós controlemos a sua voltagem de alimentação e outra é a fonte conseguir por sí mesma, controlar a tensão para não alimentar fora do que nós definimos? Sao 2 coisas diferentes? E há fontes que não têm este controlo "automático", é isso?


Hugo, a ver se te consigo explicar. Acho que estás a confundir os papeis da fonte com os dos bucks/drivers.

Uma fonte de alimentação é desenhada para fornecer X de tensão e Y de corrente.

Pegando no teu caso, precisas de uma fonte de 24V 15A para os XM-L. Os 24V vêm de fabrica, a fonte foi desenhada para dar essa tensão e isto não altera excepto qd são variaveis ou ajustaveis. Por acaso, a que te indiquei é ajustavel.

Explicando a diferênça entre ajustavel e variavel.

Uma fonte ajustavel, é desenhada por exemplo para 24V, mas permite que se faça um pequenos ajuste a esta tensão. por exemplo, permite que ajustes entre os 22.5 e os 27V. 

Uma fonte variavel tem um potênciometro quie te permite por exemplo ajustar de 0 a 24V.

Voltando á fonte de 24V 15A. Embora ela tenha sido desenhada para estes parametros, a tensão não varia. A fonte é responsavel por manter este valor estavel. O que varia é a currente consoante a carga que colocas.

Pelas contas que fizemos, precisas de 10 series de 7 led's a 2A por serie, portanto 20A.

Se tu ligares esta carga à fonte, ela vai-se desligar imediatamente. Porquê?
Porque tem protecção para não ser excedida a corrente maxima para que ela foi dimensionada, no caso 15A. Se ela não tivesse esta protecção, iria fornecer os 20A até que queimasse! podia ser segundos, como minutos ou horas. Depende da tolerancia dos componentes nela empregues. Sendo chinoca, diria segundos!!!  :yb624: 

Isto seria tb o que aconteceria se ligasses os led's directamente a uma fonte sem protecção e sem os bucks antes dos led's! Aí queimaria o que resistisse menos! Eu diria os led's...

Percebes-te agora o que é a fonte de alimentação?

Agora os Bucks!  :SbSourire2: 

Existem dois tipos de bucks, ou CC ou CV, o que quer dizer, constant current ou constant voltage.
Ainda existe um especial, os meanwell! São nalguns casos CC e CV simultaneamente.

Agora vamos ver se te consigo explicar sem começar meter esquemas de electrónica!  :SbSourire2: 

OS CC, tem um circuito electrónico que só deixa que a corrente vá até X valor. Por exemplo, 2A. Se por ventura, a carga que lá colocares pedir mais que isto, o FET responsavel pelo controlo da currente, começa a baixar a tensão até que a corrente baixe tb para o valor estipulado. 

Isto é pura lei de ohm. É uma relação directa. tensão = resistência X currente. A carga representa uma resistência e essa não muda. Se tu diminuis a tensão, automaticamente a currente baixa tb. certo?  :SbOk: 

Desvantagem destes bucks, se tu alimentares o buck com 24V, mas na realidade só precisas de 20V, a tensão excedente fica no buck!! Mais propriamente, aos terminais do FET responsavel pelo controlo da currente. Consequências disto, dissipação desta energia em calor! no caso dos bucks que te indicamos de 30V, eles dizem claramente nas especificações que só podem ter no máximo 6V de diferênça entre a alimentação e a saida do buck. Caso contrario o fet não aguenta e queima!!

Vantagens deste buck, mesmo que um led fique em curto-circuito, imediatamente o buck baixa a tensão de alimentação para manter a corrente no valor estipulado, caso contrario, queimavam os led's em vez do buck!

Agora os CV.

Os CV, têm um comparador que está constantemente a comparar a tensão de saida com um a referência que é ajustada com um potênciometro em funçao da tensão de alimentação do Buck. 

Ora, olhando para o gráfico dos XM-L, já viste que para trabalharem a 2A, precisam aproximadamente de 3,34V por LED. Por exemplo, pegando no exemplo dos 10 led's que indicas-te, necessitavas de ajustar o potênciometro para teres 33,4V na saida do buck. Certo, entendes isto?

Se deres mais tensão, vais dar mais currente, e o inverso tb é valido, menos tensão, menos currente.

Vantagem dos bucks CV. Eficiência perto dos 100%!! :SbSourire2: . Isto porquê? pq a tensão de saida é gerada de acordo com as necessidades. Estes bucks são um a especie de fontes comutadas, em que se limitam a variar a frequencia do oscilador para que seja gerada exactamente a tensão necessária à saida. Portanto, perdas no buck, QUASE 0, daí os quase 100% de eficiência.

Desvantagens destes bucks. Como são programados para dar aquela tensão, se um led entrar em curto-circuito, o resultado é que aos terminais desse led, a queda de tensão passa a ser 0V. O que acontece à tensão que estava anteriormente neste LED? É distribuida pelos restantes. 

Consequência disto, como aumenta a tensão aos terminais de cada LED, aumenta tb a currente!! É grave? depende. Se tiveres dimensionado os led's para trabalharem a 2A 3.34V, queima 1, passam a trabalhar a 3.71V (33.4V/9). Se fores ao grafico do XM-l, vez que esta tensão está acima do maximo deles. Resultado, queimam os led's todos!!! Mas por exemplo, se tivesse dimensionado para estarem a trabalhar a 1A, se calhar aguentavam! A tensão de funcionamento a 1A é mais baixa por led, logo tens mais tolerancia.

Ou seja, como vez, ambas têm desvantagens graves!!! tanto num caso, como noutro, pode levar à destruição, ou do buck, ou dos Led's. Claro que a ter que escolher, eu preferia que queimasse o buck. Daí a razão para o que se vê mais à venda ser os de Currente constante!  :SbSourire2: 

Mas se combinares as duas coisas, tens o melhor dos 2 mundos!!! AS desvantagens anulam-se.

No caso dos meanwell, como é que se regulam? Simples, 1º, vez qts volts precisas para alimentar os teus led's, isto claro, dentro das tolerancias de tensão dos bucks. Depois de ajustares a tensão, automaticamente a currente vai ficar mt perto do que pretendes, mas tem que ficar ligeiramente acima. Mas mesmo assim, vais ajustar o limitador de currente para que desças a currente para o valor que pretendes. Qd fazes isto a tensão vai descer ligeiramente, mas vai ficar mt perto da tensão de alimentação dos bucks. Logo a potência dissipada no fet de controlo é minima, e a eficiência é tb perto dos 100%.

Consequencias de queimar um led? o buck baixa a tensão para manter a curernte estavel. A potência dissipada no fet neste caso passa a ter expressão, mas não queima nada!!! Pq para os led's, estão a trabalhar nos mesmos parametros. O buck, está a trabalhar ligeiramente acima, mas é dimensionado para aguentar algum stress!

Bom que granda testamento!!!  :yb624:  :SbSourire2: 

Vê lá se tens paciência para ler isto, e se tiveres duvidas apita!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Simplificando: há fontes de tensão regulada e fontes de corrente regulada. Queremos as segundas porque são as que garantem a melhor segurança do circuito.

Agora estas ainda têm mais uma funcionalidade agradável se forem específicas para leds. Ajustam a tensão num intervalo razoável de forma a fornecerem a forward voltage exacta da linha de leds.

Quando uma fonte de corrente regulada especifica que vai de 30 a 36V está a dizer que se a soma das Vf dos leds que lá ligares ficar por aí "no pasa nada" e tudo funcionará bem ficando a corrente constante no valor estabelecido. Há duas formas de o fazer manual com um potenciómetro ou por ajuste automático exactamente como fazem os famosos bucks.

Mesmo as fontes mais baratuchas fazem-no. Tenho duas de marca branca que não chegam a custar 9 eur cada que activam a uns religiosos 700mA cortadinhos rente entre 5 e 8 leds que rondem os 3,5V.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Quando uma fonte de corrente regulada especifica que vai de 30 a 36V está a dizer que se a soma das Vf dos leds que lá ligares ficar por aí "no pasa nada" e tudo funcionará bem ficando a corrente constante no valor estabelecido. Há duas formas de o fazer manual com um potenciómetro ou por ajuste automático exactamente como fazem os famosos bucks.
> .


Correctissimo a meu ver. É isso mesmo que eu entendo desses 30 a 36V. Até pq não vez nenhum potênciometro para ajuste.

Portanto eu tb vejo isto como eles terem desenhado o buck para manter a currente estavel desde que a tensão esteja dentro daqueles valores. Ou então, não tem a ver com estabilidade, mas sim com o facto de o buck puder queimar. Curiosamente, os espaço é os mesmo 6V dos outros bucks!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Obrigado pelas vossas explicações, mais uma vez!

Tenho ideia que isso já consegui entender, até mais atrás já tinha entendido, mas continuo sem perceber porque é que uma fonte que faz 2A 30~36V, pode queimar com os XM-L...

Eu percebi as vossas explicações, mas ao ler e reler, mais fico sem perceber porque é que uma fonte destas pode queimar. Pois se elas regulam a voltagem dentro desse intervalo e estão limitadas a nível de Amperagem aos 2A, desde que a soma da voltagem dos leds esteja dentro desse intervalo, e nenhum led se passar, deveria funcionar, ou não?  :Admirado: 

É o que entendo também desta frase:



> Quando uma fonte de corrente regulada especifica que vai de 30 a 36V está a dizer que se a soma das Vf dos leds que lá ligares ficar por aí "no pasa nada" e tudo funcionará bem ficando a corrente constante no valor estabelecido.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Obrigado pelas vossas explicações, mais uma vez!
> 
> Tenho ideia que isso já consegui entender, até mais atrás já tinha entendido, mas continuo sem perceber porque é que uma fonte que faz 2A 30~36V, pode queimar com os XM-L...
> 
> Eu percebi as vossas explicações, mas ao ler e reler, mais fico sem perceber porque é que uma fonte destas pode queimar. Pois se elas regulam a voltagem dentro desse intervalo e estão limitadas a nível de Amperagem aos 2A, desde que a soma da voltagem dos leds esteja dentro desse intervalo, e nenhum led se passar, deveria funcionar, ou não? 
> 
> É o que entendo também desta frase:


As fontes queimam literalmente deitando fumo se o que puxarem dela for superior ao respectivo limite. E porquê? Porque na alimentação de 220/230 volts que vem da parede dá corrente até o quadro (ou disjuntor) rebentar. Tipicamente falamos de 25 a 30 Amperes ali preparadinhos para entrar pelas fontes a dentro sem pedir licença.
A maior parte das fontes têm cutoff por corrente e até por temperatura. Um simples fusível faz o serviço de evitar a catástrofe.
Porque é que as coisas são assim?
Porque os componentes eléctricos têm associado um parâmetro fixo chamado potência que matematicamente falando é a multiplicação da voltagem pela amperagem.
Nas nossas casas a tensão é mais ou menos constante por isso é por via de puxar os ampéres correctos que se atinge a potência de funcionamento.
Nas fontes dos leds é a corrente que tende a ser constante já que a luminosidade é função da corrente e não da voltagem. Assim os leds trabalham a sua potência de funcionamento usando a voltagem como variável. A coisa complica-se porque como são semi condutores a potência deles não é constante. Depende da corrente! Por isso nos datasheets tens um gráfico que relaciona uma coisa com a outra.
Está mais claro ou só aumentei a confusão?

Para juntar à festa e aumentar mais a palhaçada  :SbClown:  deixa-me falar-te dum componente profusamente usado chamado LM317 que se usa para regular corrente ou tensão porque enqunato não rebentares com ele (o que acontece se lhe deres mais de 1,5 amps) mantém constante a tensão entre duas das suas 3 patinhas a 1,25V. Depois usas a lei de ohm e aplicas resistências para chegares aos valores pretendidos.
Perguntas tu: se lhe enfio 30 volts por ali a dentro e do outro lado saem 1,25 para onde vão os 28,75 que sobram? Simples. Transformam-se em calor pelo que o componente a essa tensão qunto a calor fica upa upa.
Os bucks e circuitos reguladores dos meanwell e da dealextreme têm algo parecido dentro. Um bocadinho mais sofisticado mas com esse princípio.
O buck dos miseráveis é usar fontes de tensão regulada com uma resistência calculada para colocar a corrente onde se quer. O dos meramente pobres é feito com um bicho destes e uma resistência. A net está carregada de projectos desses alguns dos quais até admitem pwm.
Porque não se usa mais já que se faz a festa por 1 por linha. Porque são estupidamente ineficientes já que desperdiçam energia à grande. No limite fazes uma calha de 150w mas acabas a gastar 200w. 
Para coisas fraquinhas são do melhor (tipo um led azul para fazer moonlight) mas para uma calha de leds que se pretende substitua 3x HQIs de 250w já é totalmente ineficiente na minha humilde opinião.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Obrigado pelas vossas explicações, mais uma vez!
> 
> Tenho ideia que isso já consegui entender, até mais atrás já tinha entendido, mas continuo sem perceber porque é que uma fonte que faz 2A 30~36V, pode queimar com os XM-L...
> 
> Eu percebi as vossas explicações, mas ao ler e reler, mais fico sem perceber porque é que uma fonte destas pode queimar. Pois se elas regulam a voltagem dentro desse intervalo e estão limitadas a nível de Amperagem aos 2A, desde que a soma da voltagem dos leds esteja dentro desse intervalo, e nenhum led se passar, deveria funcionar, ou não? 
> 
> É o que entendo também desta frase:


em funcionamento normal, não queima.

Mas se queimar dois led's, possivelmente ela vai a seguir.

se forem 10led's, tens 33.4V, se queimar um, passa para 30.06V. Ainda está dentro do intervalo, mas o buck já está no limite.

Se queimar mais um, ficas fora do intervalo. O que quer dizer que o buck já está a dissipar mais potência do que é suposto.

Imagina que o somatório dos led's dava 36V. Sendo um buck de 2A, está a debitar esta corrente nos led's. Se o buck dá 36V e os led's estão a utilizar estes 36V neles, tens 0v de queda de tensão no buck. A potência é igual a tensão vezes currente, logo 0Vx2A=0. Portanto o buck tá na maior, nem gera calor!  :SbOk2: 

Se tiveres a usar somente 30V nos led's, os restantes 6V estão no buck!

logo Pbuck=UxI=6Vx2A=12W no buck.

Se o dissipador do fet não estiver dimensionado para dissipar esta potência, ele queima!

Compreendes agora?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> em funcionamento normal, não queima.
> 
> Mas se queimar dois led's, possivelmente ela vai a seguir.
> 
> se forem 10led's, tens 33.4V, se queimar um, passa para 30.06V. Ainda está dentro do intervalo, mas o buck já está no limite.
> 
> Se queimar mais um, ficas fora do intervalo. O que quer dizer que o buck já está a dissipar mais potência do que é suposto.
> 
> Imagina que o somatório dos led's dava 36V. Sendo um buck de 2A, está a debitar esta corrente nos led's. Se o buck dá 36V e os led's estão a utilizar estes 36V neles, tens 0v de queda de tensão no buck. A potência é igual a tensão vezes currente, logo 0Vx2A=0. Portanto o buck tá na maior, nem gera calor! 
> ...


Sim, mas então só queima se algum dos leds queimar, em funcionamento normal, não há crise...

Mas mesmo com esta fonte e não sendo ela dimável, pode-se colocar um buck para não queimar ou até mesmo um fusível e assim garantimos que queimando um led, nem os outros da série nem a fonte pifam, certo?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Sim, mas então só queima se algum dos leds queimar, em funcionamento normal, não há crise...
> 
> Mas mesmo com esta fonte e não sendo ela dimável, pode-se colocar um buck para não queimar ou até mesmo um fusível e assim garantimos que queimando um led, nem os outros da série nem a fonte pifam, certo?


Não precisas de colocar nada, só tens que tar atento aos led's. De vez em qd, espreita a ver se tão todos acesos. Esse aparelho, é um tudo em 1, só que não te permite ajustar nada, nem currente nem tensão. É o que mais próximo tens dos meanwell. A vantagem dos meanwell, é que permitem ajustar a tensão e a currente. E ainda podem ter pwm. estes não. 

Se não queres mesmo fazer dim de nada, força nisso. caso contrário, vai para as outras opções, incluindo os meanwell.

Se estas fontes/drivers chinocas forem boas, não vai acontecer nada. A não ser claro, se houver estouros na EDP ou trovoadas. Mas isto tb minimizas colocando tudo ligado numa regua com protecção de picos de tensão.

O meu subwoofer, queimou 2 vezes por causa de não ter protecção. nas tomadas. Desde que coloquei a protecção, nunca mais queimou nada.

Até o simples disparar de um dijuntor no quadro electrico é o suficiente para gerar um pico de tensão que pdoe danificar aparelhos.

A protecção de picos é sempre recomendada.  :SbOk2:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Só para referência as minhas duas calhas da sump/refúgio têm esta configuração:



Resta dizer que fiz isto no google sketchup e devo ter demorado umas boas 3 horas  :yb624:  quando a maior parte dos frequentadores deste sub-forum demorariam 3 minutos...

 :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Está muito fixe... em quantos €'s ficou essa brincadeira? Onde colocaste o resto da aparelhagem? Por cima da calha como o Pedro?

Tens essa calha dentro da sump, não é? Mesmo assim o dissipador é eficaz?

Um abraço,

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Está muito fixe... em quantos €'s ficou essa brincadeira? Onde colocaste o resto da aparelhagem? Por cima da calha como o Pedro?
> 
> Tens essa calha dentro da sump, não é? Mesmo assim o dissipador é eficaz?
> 
> Um abraço,


O projecto tem mais umas quantas peças que nem me atrevo a tentar desenhar mas a fonte não está sobre o dissipador (que mede 27cms por 4,5).
1 - uma ventoinha de 4x4cms alimentada por um transformador de 12V
2 - os cabos
3 - uma fonte de intensidade regulada a 700mA

Origem (passe-se a publicidade):
LedRise - Constant current supply 700mA IP20 230V Input 5-8x 3W LEDs LR95043

LedRise - Cree LED XR-E 7090 R2 Star White 242lm 90° LR68019

LedRise - Heatsink for Extreme Line Plus (Cree LEDs) 27 cm LR60011

Total 56,31 € acrescidos de portes.

A ventoinha e a respectiva fonte não está incluída no custo assim como não estão os custos relacionados com cabos, fichas e solda.

Hoje em dia faria esta calha com XM-L dado que a 700mA emitem 280 lm contra cerca de 200 dos XR-E. Sempre são mais 40%. Em termos de luz, é como ter mais 3 XR-E na calha.

É uma solução simples e relativamente acessível. Excelente para refúgios, diria eu.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Muito fixe!  :yb677:

----------


## António Vitor

> Só para referência as minhas duas calhas da sump/refúgio têm esta configuração:
> 
> 
> 
> Resta dizer que fiz isto no google sketchup e devo ter demorado umas boas 3 horas  quando a maior parte dos frequentadores deste sub-forum demorariam 3 minutos...


Eu demoraria uma eternidade até porque não o fazia...
 :Big Grin: 

aliás os leds do meu foi mesmo aleatóriamente, ok com um espaço entre eles, mas foi á lá calhas....
 :Big Grin: 
perco menos tempo e vai dar ao mesmo...quer dizer ainda tentei desenhar o local onde ia ficar os leds, mas quando comecei a colar desisti e foi mesmo ao calhas...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bo dia




> devo ter demorado umas boas 3 horas  quando a maior parte dos frequentadores deste sub-forum demorariam 3 minutos...


Parece-me que não deste o teu tempo por perdido... amanhã irás demorar menos. A aprendizagem é assim que se processa, é um processo evolutivo.




> quando comecei a colar desisti e foi mesmo ao calhas...


Sem ser uma crítica ao que escreveste, não é esse o meu intuito nas minhas seguintes palavras, porque independentemente da forma de se fazer as coisas, quero recordar aqui, que foste o introdutor (peço desculpa se estou enganado) de leds DIY e Arduino neste fórum.

Mas pegando no que escreveste...




> quando comecei a colar desisti e foi mesmo ao calhas...


É essa, uma das maiores diferenças entre uma economia Germânica e uma economia Tuga.
Em qualquer indústria, é preferível despender mais tempo na preparação de modo a realizar o melhor planeamento possível do que despender tempo ilimitado na produção por falta de planeamento.

É isso que se tenta fazer num projecto a 3D. Verificar se os componentes coabitam e jogam entre si.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Tens essa calha dentro da sump, não é? Mesmo assim o dissipador é eficaz?


Tinha-me esquecido de responder. Desculpa.

Tenho duas na sump.

Com uma ventoinha de 4x4cm a temperatura das calhas é de 41 graus.

Como o móvel tem ventilação activa feita por duas ventoinhas de 12x12 não causa grande transtorno.

Uma imagem (tecnicamente muito fraquinha, acrescento) de parte da sump/refúgio.



Obviamente que se eu não sei tirar fotografias muito menos saberei tratá-las em photoshop. :SbClown:  As cores são melhores do que mostra a foto.

A luz que ali tenho é produzida por 3 leds azuis, 6 royal-blue e 7 coolwhite, tudo da família XR-E (os royal-blue até são Luxeon mas o datasheet está alinhado com os CREE XR-E e XP-E).

Alguns têm lentes de 40 graus.

Agora a luz, pelo menos do lado do visível, deixa a desejar em intensidade. Porque digo isto? Porque tenho um teste muito simples que é deixar o fotómetro da minha máquina dar o seu veredicto. Se em automático com o diafragma todo aberto me dá uma velocidade de obturação inferior a 1/60 já sei que o ponto de foco está pior iluminado do que com as HQIs (2x250w 10,000K) já que tal nunca acontece no tanque pincipal onde o mesmo parâmetro oscila ente 1/60 a 1/125.

Alguns crescimentos são em linha com o que se passa no andar de cima debaixo das HQIs mas só no caso das Montiporas.

É um bocadinho offtopic mas cá vai...

Espécies que lá tenho:
Montipora capricornis verde de bordo roxo - cresce bem e tem boas cores

Montipora capricornis roxa - cresce mais lentamente mas as cores lentamente estão a convergir para o normal

Montipora capricornis vermelha - cresce mais lentamente mas as cores lentamente estão a convergir para o normal

Montipora digitata de pólipos roxos - cresce ligeiramente mais lentamente do que sob as HQIs mas os pólipos não passam do castanho

Montipora digitata verde lima - cresce ao ritmo habitual e tem boas cores

Seriatopora histrix rosa - praticamente não cresce e não ganha a cor habitual

Stylophora piscilata - cresce lentamente mas as cores ficam aquém dasque ocorrem por baixo das HQIs

Acropora valida roxa - perde primeiro a cor e depois definha perdendo a totalidade do tecido

Acropora millepora salmão - primeiro deixa de estender os pólipos depois perde cor e finalmente a totalidade do tecido

Brevemente vou lá colocar uma cabeça de Euphyllia divisa para ter uma primeira referência sobre como reagem os LPS.

Conclusão:
Resta saber se é um tema de intensidade luminosa ou qualidade luminosa mas há espécies incompatíveis com aquela iluminação.

Vamos a números...  :SbSourire2: 

Contas por alto a calha produziria cerca de 3000 lm (16x 190lm) se apenas tivesse XR-E coolwhite. Assim deve andar pelos 50,000 lux (a área a ilimunar é 0,06m2) o que à partida deveria chegar.

As HQIs que tenho por cima produzirão com descontos de idade e perdas por reflexão cerca de 30,000 lm em média ao que acrescentaria mais 5,000 das duas T5.
Como a área é de 0,65 m2 dá-me mais ou menos os mesmo lux mais concretamente um pouco mais de 50,000.

Por outra via mais directa:

A área a iluminar no meu tanque é 11 vezes superior à da sump.
Ou seja: para ter os mesmos lux precisaria de 35000/11 lúmens.
Chego a cerca de 3000 lm o que bem vistas as coisas é exactamente o que tenho!

A iluminação da sump entretanto é francamente mais azul que a de cima a ponto de quando tenho as duas ligadas o tanque me parecer absolutamente amarelo! Talvez isso explique a menor sensibilidade da máquina fotográfica para uma energia luminosa aparentemente equivalente.

*Assim, ou me enganei nas contas ou continuo voltado para a ideia de que o problema com as Acros se deverá muito mais a questões de má cobertura de espectro do que de intensidade luminosa.
*

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> É essa, uma das maiores diferenças entre uma economia Germânica e uma economia Tuga.
> Em qualquer indústria, é preferível despender mais tempo na preparação de modo a realizar o melhor planeamento possível do que despender tempo ilimitado na produção por falta de planeamento.
> 
> É isso que se tenta fazer num projecto a 3D. Verificar se os componentes coabitam e jogam entre si.


Foi mesmo isso que tentei fazer. Sou adepto da ideia de 1 hora de planeamento poupa até 50 horas de gestão de problemas. O meu aquário é exemplo disso. Apesar de eu ser um "mãos de aranha" a fazer diy (a "qualidade" das minhas soldaduras é absolutamente lendária no meu grupo de amigos interessados nestes temas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: ), aquilo é um sistema coerente que se aguenta com 5 a 10 minutos de manutenção semanal e estou a incluir a alimentação dos peixes.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Porquê? Porque a minha relação temporal entre o planear e o executar no meu aquário deve andar pelos 25 para 1 e se calhar estou a pecar por defeito.

No entanto não deixo de admirar o António que quando começou com os leds nem usava starboards e não teve problemas em atirar-se de cabeça a soldar coisinhas com a dimensão daquela parte do corpo humano tão cara ao Dr. Eduardo Catroga e que, por decoro, me recuso aqui a designar.

As ideias mais revolucionárias surgem mais facilmente desta via do que da minha...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## António Vitor

:Coradoeolhos: 


> Foi mesmo isso que tentei fazer. Sou adepto da ideia de 1 hora de planeamento poupa até 50 horas de gestão de problemas. O meu aquário é exemplo disso. Apesar de eu ser um "mãos de aranha" a fazer diy (a "qualidade" das minhas soldaduras é absolutamente lendária no meu grupo de amigos interessados nestes temas   ), aquilo é um sistema coerente que se aguenta com 5 a 10 minutos de manutenção semanal e estou a incluir a alimentação dos peixes. 
> 
> Porquê? Porque a minha relação temporal entre o planear e o executar no meu aquário deve andar pelos 25 para 1 e se calhar estou a pecar por defeito.
> 
> No entanto não deixo de admirar o António que quando começou com os leds nem usava starboards e não teve problemas em atirar-se de cabeça a soldar coisinhas com a dimensão daquela parte do corpo humano tão cara ao Dr. Eduardo Catroga e que, por decoro, me recuso aqui a designar.
> 
> As ideias mais revolucionárias surgem mais facilmente desta via do que da minha...


Vamos lá ver uma coisa...
Quando me meti nos leds não inventei nada, procurem no reefcentral, um tópico com exactamente os mesmos leds que eu royal blue para white...
este usou só XR-E.
copiei, e tentar adaptar ao que existia cá na praça...ou mesmo na europa...

dissipadores foi das peças mais dificeis de arranjar, mas lá se arranjou.
O pessoal está a usar o tal dissipador que me parece muito bom...

fiz muito planeamento, forçado na espera... soldei os XR-E, porque ficou mais barato... mas os XP-G tentei e não consegui. poupei mas deu trabalho...não o volto a fazer.

Não faço muito (R&D research and development), mas q.b., também não tenho ideias de replicar isto...não quero replicar um produto para venda...
AGora aquilo que o Pedro faz, é excelente, até para uma empresa, onde este tipo de trabalhos é essencial.
E sim concordo que os tugas é mais em cima do joelho, não sei se os alemães são melhores que nós, aliás se calhar fazem as coisas mais parecidas comigo do que com o PEdro...aliás é rarissimo ver DIY com este tipo de detalhe...
aliás o amigo americano que copiei não fez nada semelhante...

portanto diria que pelo menos um tuga, bateu estes todos...o Pedro.
A mania de nos menosprezarmos...somos melhores que eles!
E tenho dito.

Voltando á luz:
 Nuno, se calhar isso de ter a obturação mais prolongada, e teres menos sucesso com leds, pode ser o que eu (neste momento) penso, não é tanto o espectro que conta mas a intensidade... 
vamos ver quando retirar as t5 o que vai acontecer...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Para quem quiser dissipadores a 10+iva: http://www.reefforum.net/f112/group-...87/#post181845

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Para quem quiser dissipadores a 10+iva: http://www.reefforum.net/f112/group-...87/#post181845


Para mim vem tarde de mais. 
 :yb620:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Para mim vem tarde de mais.


Pois, ando a falar com o homem desde que mandámos vir os leds...

Mas já agora, compraste a quanto o metro?

----------


## António Vitor

> Pois, ando a falar com o homem desde que mandámos vir os leds...
> 
> Mas já agora, compraste a quanto o metro?


ele pagou o mesmo que eu 20 e poucos euros.
se tivesse comprado aonde encomendei da ultima vez ficou a 20.

E fica para os teus lados jnto à antiga siderurgia nacional.. paio pires acho.
eu tenho aqui um carregador de baterias ups feito por eles e é um mimo, material do melhor...
Oficel-Electrotécnia Lda - Transformadores Eléctricos - Seixal

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> ele pagou o mesmo que eu 20 e poucos euros.
> se tivesse comprado aonde encomendei da ultima vez ficou a 20.
> 
> E fica para os teus lados jnto à antiga siderurgia nacional.. paio pires acho.
> eu tenho aqui um carregador de baterias ups feito por eles e é um mimo, material do melhor...
> Oficel-Electrotécnia Lda - Transformadores Eléctricos - Seixal


Espero que esses bis95 sejam feitos em Portugal.

Bom, barato e nacional é do que todos precisamos!

É que um deitar de olho a outra oferta europeia dá logo para ficar mal disposto com os preços.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Então para quem não percebe rigorosamente nada de LEDs e muito pouco ou quase nada de electrónica, e sabendo que estou à espera de um arduíno o que pretendia fazer era o seguinte e gostava da vossa opinião.

Tenho já 4x 39w T5 (duas ReefWhite + duas ATI blue special) que pretendo manter mas mudando os balastos para Dimmable.

Quero complementar a calha para ter o mesmo rendimento que se colocasse + 4 x39w mas em LEDS no meio das T5.

Pretendo controlar o nascer e o pôr do sol começando com os LEDS, depois as actínicas e depois as brancas (acho que assim vou poupar mais electricidade)

Sabendo adicionalmente que o aquário tem 100x60x40 qual a configuração e distribuição de leds que aconselham e que material necessitaria?

Não esquecer também as lentes embora para a altura acho que as lentes recomendadas são de 80º, enventualmente 60º na períferia.

Abraços,

----------


## António Vitor

> Espero que esses bis95 sejam feitos em Portugal.
> 
> Bom, barato e nacional é do que todos precisamos!
> 
> É que um deitar de olho a outra oferta europeia dá logo para ficar mal disposto com os preços.


pois...
nos eua cosnegue-se arranjar dissipadores melhores e mais baratos, não sei o que se passa na europa...
enfim...

no entanto tal como se fechou a siderurgia nacional, dúvido que sejam cá feitos... mas pode ser...

comprei uma fita métrica, de grande qualidade por 2 euros, numa loja velhjinha drogaria de vialonga...
nunca vi em PT, local com mais oferta de material português...

bom pensando que era chinoca, fiquei contente era robusta...e foi barata
mas...pasme-se vi que tinha o codigo de barras e vinha lá o 560 no inicio.
 :Big Grin: 

no AKI e afins não se encontra este material à venda...encontramos chinoca ao dobro do preço.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boas ,
> 
> Então para quem não percebe rigorosamente nada de LEDs e muito pouco ou quase nada de electrónica, e sabendo que estou à espera de um arduíno o que pretendia fazer era o seguinte e gostava da vossa opinião.
> 
> Tenho já 4x 39w T5 (duas ReefWhite + duas ATI blue special) que pretendo manter mas mudando os balastos para Dimmable.
> 
> Quero complementar a calha para ter o mesmo rendimento que se colocasse + 4 x39w mas em LEDS no meio das T5.
> 
> Pretendo controlar o nascer e o pôr do sol começando com os LEDS, depois as actínicas e depois as brancas (acho que assim vou poupar mais electricidade)
> ...


Boas Rui!

Fiz a seguinte conta:
4x39x90 e deu-me algo perto de 14000.
Ou seja: considerei que a eficiência das T5 anda pelos 90 lm/watt.
Agora contemplando perdas na reflexão e o normal envelhecer das lâmpadas considerei a luz útil como sendo cerca de 60% a 65% da emitida no início. Obtive assim um valor em torno de 9000. 
Dividindo por 700 que são os lumens emitidos por cada XM-L a cerca de 2000 mA, chego a 12/14 leds.
Eu apontaria para uma montagem em que o azul fosse totalmente assegurado pelas T5 (duas actínicas) sem prejuizo das outras duas serem de espectro total. O branco ficaria com os XM-L.
14 leds dá cerca de 48V e a 2000mA estamos a falar de 100 watts.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Então se percebi completamente aquilo que tenho lido e as opiniões que me tem dado preciso do seguinte:

por cada série de 7 LEDs:

7x Cree XM-L on Star PCB
7x Cooling PADs (na prática tipo autocolantes já com a massa para dissipação de calor a colocar entre o led e o dissipador)
1x Meanwell ELN-60-24D
1x 50cm Dissipador prevendo um espaçamento de 50mm entre LED.
1x 8 ou 12cm FAN

A fonte é dimmable por 0-10VDC ou PWM
faz: 21.6 a 26.4 V e 2500mA + ou - 25% (regulável) o que me permite regular e limitar a intensidade a 2000mA

Acham que vale a pena colocar também na saída (+) da fonte um fusível de digamos 2.5A dado que os LEDs suportam até 3A?

Já agora outra pergunta parva ... se colocar uma pilha de 9V ligada aos fios de controle de DIMM enquanto não tenho o arduíno aquilo acende?

Abraços,

É isto?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Rui atenção a fonte para ser dimavel por PWM tem de ser o modelo P, o modelo D é por variação de voltagem de 0-10V somente.

Não precisas de fusível nenhum as Meanwell são  muito boas e tem protecção electrónica interna para tudo mesmo.

Outra coisa, atenção a esses pads para dissipação normalmente não são muito bons condutores térmicos, convém usares algo na casa dos 2W/mK de dissipação.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

ok, já entendi.
A shoptronica só tem as D.
Qual é o melhor método usando o Arduíno. PWM suponho.

Então em vez dos cooling PAD pode ser a Artic Glue ja que tem um factor de 7W/mk de dissipação.

Certo?

Abraços e obrigado pela pronta resposta!

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Correcto Rui, se queres trabalhar com o Arduino tem de ser o modelo P com PWM mesmo.

Essa cola da Artic é muito boa, mas cara e difícil de arranjar, se não quiseres colar mesmo e tiveres maneira de segurar o led ao dissipador, por parafusos o outro meio uma boa pasta térmica com um factor igual superior aos 2W que falei serve, claro quanto maior o factor de dissipação melhor pois desde que o dissipador onde estão colados consiga dispersar a temperatura recebida bem, até evita a necessidade de se colocar ventoinhas de refrigeração e etc. que normalmente por muito boas que sejam mais tarde ou mais cedo começar a fazer aqueles ZUUuummmm incomodativos eheheh...  :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Correcto Rui, se queres trabalhar com o Arduino tem de ser o modelo P com PWM mesmo.
> 
> Essa cola da Artic é muito boa, mas cara e difícil de arranjar, se não quiseres colar mesmo e tiveres maneira de segurar o led ao dissipador, por parafusos o outro meio uma boa pasta térmica com um factor igual superior aos 2W que falei serve, claro quanto maior o factor de dissipação melhor pois desde que o dissipador onde estão colados consiga dispersar a temperatura recebida bem, até evita a necessidade de se colocar ventoinhas de refrigeração e etc. que normalmente por muito boas que sejam mais tarde ou mais cedo começar a fazer aqueles ZUUuummmm incomodativos eheheh...


Baltasar,

Eu realmente preferia não ter que colar os LEDs e ainda mais preferia também não ter que os soldar.

Aqueles suportes para aparafusar que não precisam de soldadura suportam estes CREE XM-L?

Abraços,

----------


## Alexandre Dax

Depois de muito procurar para mim tenho quase a certeza que os XM-L não têm suportes de encaixe 

ATENÇÃO 
os XM-L a 2amp fazem um calor danado quanto mais no maximo das fontes a 2.5amp.
falo por experiência propria tenho 12 XM-L e a 2 amp com ar forçado o dissipador está quentinho, para ai o dobro da temperatura com eles a trabalhar a 1amp  :yb624:  :yb624: 

vai colocando questões e pondera bem todas as variáveis antes de comprares os leds :SbOk:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

outra coisa os autoculantes de que falas NÃO SERVEM...

não dissipam calor nenhum de jeito, dá atensão ao que o baltazar te diz  :yb665: 

foram feitos para computadores e mesmo assim na embalegem recomendam colar apenas os periféricos que geram menos calor...  :yb668:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Rui nao existe nenhum que diga ser especifico para XM-L, mas tal como nao existe para os Prolight e como o design do PCB star é normal pode ser que um dos varios modelos encaixe bem nos CREE tal como arranjei para os Prolight.

Para testar preciso de algo onde tenhamos as dimencoes do LED bem especificadas ou entao um led em si mesmo para ver qual das variantes do suporte encaixa bem em cima.

Fica aqui um PDF dos modelos disponiveis para já:

http://www.aqualed-light.com/pdfs/SolderlessLedConnectors.pdf

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Acho que as stars de 21mm devem ser iguais qualquer que seja o led pelo que esse conector deve servir quase de certeza. Quanto às lentes é outra conversa.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> 7x Cree XM-L on Star PCB
> 7x Cooling PADs (na prática tipo autocolantes já com a massa para


Os Cooling pads como lhe chamas, apenas têm funcionalidade nos leds de 1W.
Os suportes de aparafusar que o Baltasar apresentou no fórum, são uma mais valia para qualquer DIY.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas :Olá: ,

Ok, ok ... já percebi !!!

Cooling PAD fora ... Agora também não os queria colar. 

Baltasar, se não te importares então em Setembro quando mandar vir os LED (vou de férias entretanto) combino contigo e levo um comigo para vermos se os suportes dão ou não. Que tal?

Abraços,

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim Rui, sem qualquer problema, tenho amostras de todos os modelos com o buraco mais aberto é só descobrir um que entre sem problemas, depois se vais usar lentes é que tem de se ver a altura do led para o suporte bater certo.

Entretanto vou tentar obter os desenhos técnicos do led com as dimensões e por ai também já sei +/- se poderá dar ou não e caso não dê mesmo poupas a viagem, embora tenho muito gosto pela visita e mostrar uns ledsitos ou controlador a funcionar.

 :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Para testar preciso de algo onde tenhamos as dimencoes do LED bem especificadas ou entao um led em si mesmo para ver qual das variantes do suporte encaixa bem em cima.


Quando chegarem os meus XM-L se quiseres empresto um para testares os teus suportes.  :SbOk: 

Faco-o com todo o gosto!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

A nível de dissipação o que é melhor fazer para quem tem 2 filas de leds usando um Bis-95 para cada fila?

1 - Cortar o dissipador e ter um pedaço de dissipador por cada led
2 - Fazer 2 filas separadas!
3 - Fazer duas filas separadas, mas unindo-as com uma chapa de alumínio entre o led e o dissipador.

 :yb665:  :Olá:

----------


## António Vitor

> A nível de dissipação o que é melhor fazer para quem tem 2 filas de leds usando um Bis-95 para cada fila?
> 
> 1 - Cortar o dissipador e ter um pedaço de dissipador por cada led
> 2 - Fazer 2 filas separadas!
> 3 - Fazer duas filas separadas, mas unindo-as com uma chapa de alumínio entre o led e o dissipador.


faz duas filas separadas, ou seja cada bis-95 uma fila...ou junta os bis (aparafusados ou melhor ainda soldados) e fazes as duas filas no dissipador fica um bloco...

mete os leds na zona mais espessa, tem cuidado com isso!
melhoras a dissipação...

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> A nível de dissipação o que é melhor fazer para quem tem 2 filas de leds usando um Bis-95 para cada fila?
> 
> 1 - Cortar o dissipador e ter um pedaço de dissipador por cada led
> 2 - Fazer 2 filas separadas!
> 3 - Fazer duas filas separadas, mas unindo-as com uma chapa de alumínio entre o led e o dissipador.


por experiência propria não te aconselho a soldar pois o material não agarra bem  :SbOk:  fiz várias experiências com pessoal habituadas a soldar, as alhetas tb não ajudam na facilidade de soldar.

o que eu fiz e podes ve no meu post, foi juntar as péças Bis 95 furando-as e atravesando os furos com 1 varão roscado e porca com contra porca para fazer bastante força, ficou mt solido, não mexe mesmo.

Eu não coloquei massa dissipadora de calor entre as placas e não noto qq problema, mas se o fizeres talvez fique ainda melhor, sendo que tb não necessitas de mt pois ao apertar as porcas ela vai sair quase toda pelos rebordos  :SbOk5:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> por experiência propria não te aconselho a soldar pois o material não agarra bem  fiz várias experiências com pessoal habituadas a soldar, as alhetas tb não ajudam na facilidade de soldar.
> 
> o que eu fiz e podes ve no meu post, foi juntar as péças Bis 95 furando-as e atravesando os furos com 1 varão roscado e porca com contra porca para fazer bastante força, ficou mt solido, não mexe mesmo.
> 
> Eu não coloquei massa dissipadora de calor entre as placas e não noto qq problema, mas se o fizeres talvez fique ainda melhor, sendo que tb não necessitas de mt pois ao apertar as porcas ela vai sair quase toda pelos rebordos


Obrigado Alexandre!  :SbOk3: 

Mas uniste os varios dissipadores para terem melhor dissipação ou simplesmente para criar um suporte único sólido?

Eu aqui perguntava no aspecto da dissipação... :Admirado:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> Obrigado Alexandre! 
> 
> Mas uniste os varios dissipadores para terem melhor dissipação ou simplesmente para criar um suporte único sólido?
> 
> Eu aqui perguntava no aspecto da dissipação...


só uni para fazer o suporte quadrado tal como é a tampa de origem do RSM
para fazer para um aqua sem tampa usava uma calha BIS95 para cada 2 filas paralelas ou 3 intrecaladas de leds a calha na minhaopinião é espeça o suficiente para vários leds :SbOk: 

talvez 2 filas de leds se forem os XM-L a mais de 1amp  :SbOk3:  tudo o que for abaixo disso estás á vontade (a minha opinião vale o que vale apenas porque já cortei soldei e testei com esta calha)

----------


## António Vitor

> Obrigado Alexandre! 
> 
> Mas uniste os varios dissipadores para terem melhor dissipação ou simplesmente para criar um suporte único sólido?
> 
> Eu aqui perguntava no aspecto da dissipação...


Soldar aluminio é assim tão dificil???
não sabia.
pensava que seria fácil desde que tivesse o material para soldar...aluminio...

os meus estão como os do alexandre, rosca tipo parafuso,e porcas fica bem e impossivel de desapertar...
em relação a arrefecimento tens de ter cuidado para meter os leds afastados entre si o máximo possivel, e sempre colocar na parte mais espessa do dissipador.

cortar dissipador em pequenas partes é má ideia...
se meteres uma ventoinha mesmo numa das pontas, o calor depois é transportado para esse lado...
se fragmentares isso tens depois de aumentar o numero de ventoinhas...
é apenas isso. E portanto é má ideia.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Soldar aluminio é assim tão dificil???
> não sabia.
> pensava que seria fácil desde que tivesse o material para soldar...aluminio...
> 
> os meus estão como os do alexandre, rosca tipo parafuso,e porcas fica bem e impossivel de desapertar...
> em relação a arrefecimento tens de ter cuidado para meter os leds afastados entre si o máximo possivel, e sempre colocar na parte mais espessa do dissipador.
> 
> cortar dissipador em pequenas partes é má ideia...
> se meteres uma ventoinha mesmo numa das pontas, o calor depois é transportado para esse lado...
> ...


Soldar alumínio:
Gas tungsten arc welding

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> Soldar alumínio:
> Gas tungsten arc welding


o problema é que para ficar uma soldadura forte e bonita a placa devia ser toda uniforme e não ter aqueles dissipadores nas costas, se soldares numa parte que não tenha as alhetas dissipadoras e consigas meter lá a maquina de soldar no meio  :Palmas: 

se quiseres ser ainda mais perfeito, tens de eliminar todo o material ferroso que possa entrar em contacto com o aluminio pois isso vai oxidar a solda e enfraquecer com o tempo. 
que solda em aluminio geralmente tem uma parte da sua ferramenta q usa só para aluminio e nunca toca em nada ferroso  :yb668: 

tb sei a teioria pois tb solda algumas peças em aluminio  :yb665:  mas neste caso o trabalho que dá não compensa :SbSourire2:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

tenho de começar a ler antes de colocar ehehehe
é só erros  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb620:  :yb620: 
SORRY

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Já tenho o Mean Well para os XM-L. 
Aquilo de facto tem um aspecto verdadeiramente impressionante.
Foto para breve.
O raio dos leds é que não chegam.  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> Já tenho o Mean Well para os XM-L. 
> Aquilo de facto tem um aspecto verdadeiramente impressionante.
> Foto para breve.
> O raio dos leds é que não chegam.


Os meus vindos da led-tech demoraram 5 dias :yb665:  da alemanha
as fontes mean well 2 dias de espanha
a calha 1 dia de portugal eheh

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Os meus vindos da led-tech demoraram 5 dias da alemanha
> as fontes mean well 2 dias de espanha
> a calha 1 dia de portugal eheh


As fontes demoraram 2 dias a vir de Espanha. Agora os Leds já lá vão 25 dias e nada.

Tenho a encomenda com o status "delayed" há 15 dias!!!

No momento da encomenda a data prevista para entrega andava pelos 15 dias.

Se não fossem os preços seria a última encomenda da Ledrise que eu faria.

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> As fontes demoraram 2 dias a vir de Espanha. Agora os Leds já lá vão 25 dias e nada.
> 
> Tenho a encomenda com o status "delayed" há 15 dias!!!
> 
> No momento da encomenda a data prevista para entrega andava pelos 15 dias.
> 
> Se não fossem os preços seria a última encomenda da Ledrise que eu faria.


há uns meses não notei assim tanta diferênça para a led-tech nos XM-L  :yb665: 
uns centimos + caros se não estou em erro e já vinham soldados aos PCB o q não acontecia na ledrise :yb620:

----------


## António Vitor

> As fontes demoraram 2 dias a vir de Espanha. Agora os Leds já lá vão 25 dias e nada.
> 
> Tenho a encomenda com o status "delayed" há 15 dias!!!
> 
> No momento da encomenda a data prevista para entrega andava pelos 15 dias.
> 
> Se não fossem os preços seria a última encomenda da Ledrise que eu faria.


O meu demorou, mas depois veio...
acho que foi tipo mês e meio...
e também tinha 15 dias...
 :Big Grin: 

3-4 dias antes de aparecer cá a encomenda estava delayed, e muitos dias...
depois é num instante.

depende...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

XM-L Optic - LEDGroupBuy.com

Lentes de 40º e 60º para XM-L!

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> há uns meses não notei assim tanta diferênça para a led-tech nos XM-L 
> uns centimos + caros se não estou em erro e já vinham soldados aos PCB o q não acontecia na ledrise


Atendendo ao número que se mandou vir, a diferença é enorme. Os da agora Ledrise já têm star.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> XM-L Optic - LEDGroupBuy.com
> 
> Lentes de 40º e 60º para XM-L!


Isso é que é excelente!!!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Isso é que é excelente!!!


Pois é e já firmei que enviam para PT!  :Pracima: 

Este site foi criado por aquariofilistas para diminurem os custos de iluminação relacionada com leds. Fazem encomendas de grupo de 21 em 21 dias e assim conseguem melhores preços!


fiquei com dúvidas contudo nas lentes. Se bem percebo já trazem suporte. Mas como se segura o suporte ao star do led?  :Admirado:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Pois é e já firmei que enviam para PT! 
> 
> Este site foi criado por aquariofilistas para diminurem os custos de iluminação relacionada com leds. Fazem encomendas de grupo de 21 em 21 dias e assim conseguem melhores preços!
> 
> 
> fiquei com dúvidas contudo nas lentes. Se bem percebo já trazem suporte. Mas como se segura o suporte ao star do led?


Segundo o que depreendo do que está descrito abaixo:

"**NOTE Optics will "slide on" but will not hold. DO NOT USE SUPER GLUE TO ATTACH THE OPTICS - The fumes from the glue can damage the lens. Use a tiny amount of epoxy on the end of a tooth pick to attach the optics to the star boards. You can also use a hot glue gun to attach the optics to the star boards (Hot glue guns can be found at dollar stores for cheap)"

Os suportes das lentes terão que ser colados ao PCB. Recomendam que seja com pistola de cola quente ou então epoxy.

Abraços,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Nuno, mandaste vir as Meanwell de onde?
É que ando à procura das ELN-60-24P e não encontro. Só encontro as "D".

Abraços,

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Rui já mandei mail ao meu fornecedor a ver se tem em stock para entrega, assim que tiver resposta digo-te.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas ,
> 
> 
> 
> Segundo o que depreendo do que está descrito abaixo:
> 
> "**NOTE Optics will "slide on" but will not hold. DO NOT USE SUPER GLUE TO ATTACH THE OPTICS - The fumes from the glue can damage the lens. Use a tiny amount of epoxy on the end of a tooth pick to attach the optics to the star boards. You can also use a hot glue gun to attach the optics to the star boards (Hot glue guns can be found at dollar stores for cheap)"
> 
> Os suportes das lentes terão que ser colados ao PCB. Recomendam que seja com pistola de cola quente ou então epoxy.
> ...


Pois eu também me pareceu isso, mas achei estranho sobretudo a pistola de cola quente! aquilo com o calor não derrete?
Pelos vistos não, mas aquilo também não cola lá grande coisa (se é que é o que estou a pensar que é  :Admirado: )...

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Pois eu também me pareceu isso, mas achei estranho sobretudo a pistola de cola quente! aquilo com o calor não derrete?
> Pelos vistos não, mas aquilo também não cola lá grande coisa (se é que é o que estou a pensar que é )...


 
É mesmo aquilo que estás a pensar ... e sim, depois de bem seco e com a humidade do aquário estou a ver a malta a meter as mãos dentro de água para ir apanhar lentes ...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraços,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> É mesmo aquilo que estás a pensar ... e sim, depois de bem seco e com a humidade do aquário estou a ver a malta a meter as mãos dentro de água para ir apanhar lentes ... 
> 
> Abraços,


Pois...

Mas esse site tem informação muito interessantes sobre lentes e outras coisas.  :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boas ,
> 
> Nuno, mandaste vir as Meanwell de onde?
> É que ando à procura das ELN-60-24P e não encontro. Só encontro as "D".
> 
> Abraços,


OLFER

Pelo que vi fazendo um query têm presentemente duas fontes dessas em stock. :SbOk: 

Fuentes de Alimentacin OLFER 

Contacto: portugal@olfer.com

Penso que só vendem a profissionais. Tenho um amigo que tem uma empresa de electrónica que muito bem conversadinho me fez o favor de encomendar a coisa.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

E cá está o bicharoco prontinho para puxar por 20 XM-L a 2 amperes... :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nuno não estou a perceber, tens duas fontes dessas? É que cada serie de 10 leds dá +/- 33V e como a fonte vai até um máximo de 36V?

Rui entretanto tenho resposta do fornecedor, consigo a ELN-60-24P e está cá em 3 dias, segunda feira se for encomendado hoje quinta feira.

Em alternativa tens este modelo novo, o LPF-60D-24, que tem PFC, cumpre com a norma de harmonicos class C, é IP67, admite entrada a 305 Vac e o dimming é 3 em 1, ou seja tanto aceita dimming por resistência entre os terminais, por voltagem de 0V a 10V ou PWM 0V a 10V. Podes ver aqui as características dessa serie, se bem que no teu caso será o modelo de 24V:

http://www.aqualed-light.com/pdfs/LPF-60D-spec.pdf

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Nuno não estou a perceber, tens duas fontes dessas? É que cada serie de 10 leds dá +/- 33V e como a fonte vai até um máximo de 36V?


Só tenho uma.

Pretendo fazer duas séries de 10 em paralelo, devidamente protegidas por fusível de 2,5A. Aquilo larga 4,2 Amps por isso dividindo em 2 conto ficar onde quero.  

A ideia que tenho (que ainda precisa de maturar) é de montar as duas séries, dimar o mean well a 30% ou menos para não andar ali a brincar com demasiada corrente nem demasiada luz e, com dois amperímetros em série, verificar a intensidade de cada uma das linhas.

Se for muito diferente (mais que 150 mA) é sinal que uma das séries tem leds com bastante mais Vf do que a outra.

Depois meço a tensão individual de cada led e troco o maior da série com menor intensidade com o menor da série com maior intensidade.

São 4 soldaduras e assim é quase seguro que vou ter maior equilíbrio. Se tiver alguma sorte nem vou necessitar de o fazer... :yb663:

----------


## António Vitor

> Pois eu também me pareceu isso, mas achei estranho sobretudo a pistola de cola quente! aquilo com o calor não derrete?
> Pelos vistos não, mas aquilo também não cola lá grande coisa (se é que é o que estou a pensar que é )...


depende do tipo de cola...as minhas lentes nunca cairam, e foram com cola dessa quentinha.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Estou tentado a mandar vir umas para experimentar...  :Admirado:

----------


## António Vitor

> Estou tentado a mandar vir umas para experimentar...


tem cuidado...

agora usei lentes que tinha tipo uns pés longe da lente.e foram os pés que colei.

Dá-me a ideia que é a superficie da lente que faz a maior reflexão tipo espelho, mas se metes cola, as propriedades dessa superficie mudam...

As lentes (as primeiras que comprei) tinham uns encaixes, o problema é que com a solda nos pcb era mesmo impossivel os colar, sem que a cola colasse mesmo na superficie da lente.

Agora estas novas lentes para os starpcb quadrados xp-g de 1 cm têm pés e dá para colar mesmo com fios e solda. sem tocar na superficie da lente.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

E reflectores em vez de lentes?

18.5mm Smooth Aluminum Reflector - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

 :Admirado:

----------


## Daniel Pedro

> As HQI de 5500k com balastro electrónico andarão pelos 90 a 100 lm/w
> Logo as de 250 ficarão entre os 22500 e os 25000.
> Com o aumento da temperatura de cor a luminosidade visível (que é medida em lm) diminui mas a energia emitida mantém-se.
> Tens menos lúmens numa 15000k do que numa 5500k mas como tens mais azul, tens mais PAR.


Sr Nuno

Andei a reler o post e vou continuar a faze-lo
já tinha falado isto contigo e os lumens/watts de hqi que estás a falar estao exagerados segundo a BLV / Oshio

Anexo a imagem retirada do site da blv
isto só pode ajudar nas contas.

na tabela vez:
HQI150W - 10k - 47Lm/W
HQI150W - 14k - 45Lm/W
HQI250W - 10k - 42Lm/W
HQI250W - 14k - 42Lm/W


Bem vou continuar a ler o post

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Sr Nuno
> 
> Andei a reler o post e vou continuar a faze-lo
> já tinha falado isto contigo e os lumens/watts de hqi que estás a falar estao exagerados segundo a BLV / Oshio
> 
> Anexo a imagem retirada do site da blv
> isto só pode ajudar nas contas.
> 
> na tabela vez:
> ...


Agradecido.  :SbOk5: 

Agora as minhas contas baseiam-se na simples ideia que lumen não é a medida que nos interessa.
O que gostaria de ter era mais PAR por watt.
Ora como não há referências dessas, uso o lumen por watt como aproximação mas aí tenho que me servir da eficiência correspondente à temperatura de cor que maximiza os lumens que penso eu ronda os 5500k.

O link abaixo fala num mínimo de 65lm por watt e um máximo superior a 100.
Metal Halide

----------


## António Vitor

> Sr Nuno
> 
> Andei a reler o post e vou continuar a faze-lo
> já tinha falado isto contigo e os lumens/watts de hqi que estás a falar estao exagerados segundo a BLV / Oshio
> 
> Anexo a imagem retirada do site da blv
> isto só pode ajudar nas contas.
> 
> na tabela vez:
> ...


"Senhor Nuno"

Até parece que não conheces o Nuno...hó Daniel...
AWG?
qué isso?
Marca de pastilhas??

 :SbRequin2:

----------


## António Vitor

> E reflectores em vez de lentes?
> 
> 18.5mm Smooth Aluminum Reflector - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


Seriam bons para os meus xr-e...
não sei a nivel de eficiência mas se calhar ainda é melhor que lentes.

----------


## Daniel Pedro

> Agradecido. 
> 
> Agora as minhas contas baseiam-se na simples ideia que lumen não é a medida que nos interessa.
> O que gostaria de ter era mais PAR por watt.
> Ora como não há referências dessas, uso o lumen por watt como aproximação mas aí tenho que me servir da eficiência correspondente à temperatura de cor que maximiza os lumens que penso eu ronda os 5500k.
> 
> O link abaixo fala num mínimo de 65lm por watt e um máximo superior a 100.
> Metal Halide


Nao acredito na versão mais PAR por watt com menos lumens. Claramente estao associados e quantos mais lumens tiveres mais PAR deverás ter.... é só a minha ideia

só mais uma questão. se forem ao site da BLV/Oshio e selecionarem Product Search Aqui e no campo Keywork selecionarem a Nepturion (que é as HQI's que costumamos comprar para os salgados) podem validar a mesma tabela que eu publiquei.

Com isto quero dizer que se for por uma questão de lumens, claramente estamos bem servidos com os led's em relação a minha actual situação de 2X150W hqi + 4X54W T5 e porque. porque que pensando que as lampadas em questao ao fim de 6 meses apenas tem 70% dos lumens anunciados incialmente pelo fabricante, comparativamente aos lumens produzidos por 20XM-L a 2.1A + 2 X T5 54W.... estamos em Grande.

Só falta mesmo garantir que os espectros vao garantir os crescimentos




> "Senhor Nuno"
> 
> Até parece que não conheces o Nuno...hó Daniel...
> AWG?
> qué isso?
> Marca de pastilhas??


se conheço o Nuno... LOL, o Nuno e a sua capacidade lendaria de soldaduras... Não, Não conheço  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665: 

o AWG, tambem não conheço. Diz-te alguma coisa?

Gostei muito das lentes que o Hugo mostrou. Escolheria as de 60º para mim.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Seriam bons para os meus xr-e...
> não sei a nivel de eficiência mas se calhar ainda é melhor que lentes.


Essa é a questão...
Será que reflectores não são melhores que lentes?
É que o reflector não meche no feixe de luz, apenas direcciona os angulos mais abertos do feixe. Claro que também deve ter perdas, mas só tem perdas na parte do feixe que bate no reflector. Grande parte da luz sai directa!

Agora, como é que se adaptar um reflector destes a um led? :Admirado:

----------


## António Vitor

> Essa é a questão...
> Será que reflectores não são melhores que lentes?
> É que o reflector não meche no feixe de luz, apenas direcciona os angulos mais abertos do feixe. Claro que também deve ter perdas, mas só tem perdas na parte do feixe que bate no reflector. Grande parte da luz sai directa!
> 
> Agora, como é que se adaptar um reflector destes a um led?


cola quente...
 :Wink:

----------


## Daniel Pedro

faz-me alguma confusão essa da cola quente.

por cola que reage ao calor num led que se sabe que aquece....tambem sei que a cola quente derrete a uma temperatura mais elevada do que aquela a que se pretende que os leds trabalhem, mas....

pelos vistos estas a dar-te bem com isso. ainda bem!

em relação aos reflectores nao vejo vantagem. parecem-me aplicaveis a lanternas mas nao nas nossas calhas.

já as lentes, e mesmo sabendo que as lentes que arranjei eram de 10º a diferença de alcançe da luz era ABISMAL.

----------


## António Vitor

> faz-me alguma confusão essa da cola quente.
> 
> por cola que reage ao calor num led que se sabe que aquece....tambem sei que a cola quente derrete a uma temperatura mais elevada do que aquela a que se pretende que os leds trabalhem, mas....
> 
> pelos vistos estas a dar-te bem com isso. ainda bem!
> 
> em relação aos reflectores nao vejo vantagem. parecem-me aplicaveis a lanternas mas nao nas nossas calhas.
> 
> já as lentes, e mesmo sabendo que as lentes que arranjei eram de 10º a diferença de alcançe da luz era ABISMAL.


Se a cola derreter com a temperatura do led, então estes não vão durar 1 semana ligados...
 :Big Grin: 

quanto mais apertado for o angulo, mais perdas tens nas lentes, e ... mais distância consegues atingir...simples.

----------


## António Vitor

> Nao acredito na versão mais PAR por watt com menos lumens. Claramente estao associados e quantos mais lumens tiveres mais PAR deverás ter.... é só a minha ideia
> 
> só mais uma questão. se forem ao site da BLV/Oshio e selecionarem Product Search Aqui e no campo Keywork selecionarem a Nepturion (que é as HQI's que costumamos comprar para os salgados) podem validar a mesma tabela que eu publiquei.
> 
> Com isto quero dizer que se for por uma questão de lumens, claramente estamos bem servidos com os led's em relação a minha actual situação de 2X150W hqi + 4X54W T5 e porque. porque que pensando que as lampadas em questao ao fim de 6 meses apenas tem 70% dos lumens anunciados incialmente pelo fabricante, comparativamente aos lumens produzidos por 20XM-L a 2.1A + 2 X T5 54W.... estamos em Grande.
> 
> Só falta mesmo garantir que os espectros vao garantir os crescimentos
> 
> 
> ...


hehe!
Aqua work group...bons tempos, onde andam os artigos?
 :Big Grin: 
gostava de os voltar a ter, para meter na net...

Tens razão em relação ao PAR, básicamente os aparelhos que medem o PAR possuem 3 filtros, e com base nisso dão valores, tendencialmente dão mais valor ao vermelho na zona do pico da fotossintese e no azul, também no pico.

Mas todo o espectro é fotossintético...aliás as plantas possuem corantes e mais corantes, para aproveitar outros espectros, e com alguma surpresa minha é quase uniforme o rendimento das plantas no espectro de luz visivel, mas isto é em plantas terrestres e superiores.

Em seres vivos mais simples, e no caso dos aliados dos corais, pode não ser bem assim...mas também sei que certos pigmentos nos corais é para modelar e alterar o espectro da luz, para optimizar a fotossintese nas zoos...

possivelmente é por isso que existe fluorescencia, ou se calhar é apenas para atrair o plancton, tipo fluorescente para aparelhos mata moscas...
não sei...
De qualquer forma, lux, PAR, lumens, estão todos muito proximos, com o aparelho do JCAlves, que dava lux, se dividir pelo valor x (não me lembro agora), dava aproximações perfeitas ao PAR....isto com o tal aparelho da apogee.
portanto...

O meu problema era mesmo falta de luz e ponto final. (vamos ver parece que os corais estão se a sair bem (acroporas)...ainda só passou 1-2 semanas...

e ter XR-E e XP-g 180W leds não dá para acroporas, só montiporas...
agora 270W já se consegue acroporas...
 :Big Grin: 

O problema dos leds, é a falta deles...ou a pouca potencia dos mesmos...
é bastante fácil agarrar em 2 hqi de 250W e meter 500W...
agora os leds é puxadote, e mesmo sendo mais eficientes, não é o que apregoam...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Nem tanto ao mar nem tanto à terra.

Uma fonte de luz que debite tudo no verde e amarelo e que dê um bom valor de lumen deverá produzir bastante menos PAR do que outra que dê metade dos lumens mas tenha o espectro todo em cima dos 430-455 nm.

Se assim não for, é porque o medidor de PAR é um mero luxímetro com um simples factor matemático de conversão.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

E finalmente chegaram os meus leds!!!!! :SbSourire2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> e finalmente chegaram os meus leds!!!!!:sbsourirb


yeeessssssssssssss!!!!

----------


## Alexandre Dax

monta lá isso e diz de tua justiça o que achas da luz dos XM-L

 :SbSourire2:

----------


## António Vitor

> E finalmente chegaram os meus leds!!!!!


não queres a cola?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> não queres a cola?


Acho que o Nuno está a pensar em segurar com parafusos e eu também, tal como a cree recomenda.

A questão é que os XP-E vai ser um martírio para conseguir primeiro soldar aquilo e depois arranjar parafusos para aquele pcb que é pratiacmente do tamanho do led  :EEK!:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

existem uns parafusos mt pequenos que servem para aparafusas as caixas cos comandos a alarmes de carros.
foram os que eu usei  :yb665:

----------


## António Vitor

> Acho que o Nuno está a pensar em segurar com parafusos e eu também, tal como a cree recomenda.
> 
> A questão é que os XP-E vai ser um martírio para conseguir primeiro soldar aquilo e depois arranjar parafusos para aquele pcb que é pratiacmente do tamanho do led


O maior problema e eu que o diga, é a ferrugem galvanica. que pode acontecer ou não...mas pode acontecer.

entre o parafuso e o aluminio da calha...

Embora a CREE possa recomendar, a pasta termica da artic silver é muito boa, eu não me arrependo de não ter usado parafusos. aliás estou aliviado.

Tive corrosões malucas nos parafusos que seguravam as ventoinhas...
tirei todos e meti parafusos de nylon, agora o nylon com boas temperaturas não sei o comportamento...podem dilatar...

Claro que podem arranjar parafusos de aluminio, e sinceramente era a melhor opção. Mas onde obter parafusos de aluminio?
podem também isolar aquilo muito bem...mas não sei o que pode acontecer a longo prazo...
 :Big Grin: 

Esta que estou a usar artic silver alumina, tem boas quantidades óxido de aluminio, perfeito para...aluminio.

Simples e faz o trabalho eficientemente, tenho temperatura de 40ºC nos leds, sim nos XP-G.

http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLamp_PCB_Thermal.pdf

Eles usaram adesivos nos dissipadores, e a enfase deles neste pdf é nos star pcb's e formas de construção correctas...e nas suas "temal vias..."

Agora acredito que pastar termica normal com parafuso é lógicamente melhor, a cola (epoxy) faz baixar a performance da pasta termica...diria e muito.

Mas como disse tenho 40ºC com temperatura ambiente de 25ºC mesmo no led.
Se subir para 35ºC em casa, terei 50ºC no led.

Sei que o Nuno vai usar cola mas apenas para os leds mais pequenos...
diria seria impossivel usar parafusos, têm o starpcb 1 cm...
 :Big Grin: 
são desses que eu comprei.
O factor da cola ser de óxido de alumino no caso da calha de aluminio é uma boa ideia...diria...

Agora como também sei que o Nuno vai puxar e puxar bem pelos XM-L usar parafusos deverá ser a boa solução...agora convém é prevenir as tais corrosões futuras, que podem daí advir.

Eu aconselhava parafusos de aluminio...agora onde se arranja parafusos de aluminio?
 :Smile: 
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> existem uns parafusos mt pequenos que servem para aparafusas as caixas cos comandos a alarmes de carros.
> foram os que eu usei


Acho que para o caso o caso dos XP-G e XP-E não é necessário...
Afinal não é impossivel usarmos parafusos, mas é trabalho de relojaria...
Meus parabéns ao Alexandre...
 :Wink: 

No entanto,a temperatura da minha calha é praticamente a mesma dos leds.
..portanto...
sinal que a temperatura dos leds viaja bem ...

Lógicamente que a melhor opção em termos térmicos é essa de aparafusar, não digo o contrário... apenas que não é necessário para as temperaturas atingidas.

tive a ver nos datasheets da cree, e os XP-e podem trabalhar de -20 a 75ºC.
e perco tipo 5% da eficiência a 40ºC...
diria que serve perfeitamente...
 :Wink:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

para não enferrujar os parafusos podem sempre fazer uma tampa com vidro em acrilico  :SbOk:  
no meu resultou e não vejo qq aquecimento por isso, o calor vai todo para a calha dissipadora e sai por cima 

no entanto podes sempre cubrir o parafuso com qualquer tipo de isulamentoque não deite vapor que possa danificar o led.
é uma questão de procurar pois existem vários produtos
A wurth tem uma massa que chamamos vulgarmente "massa caralhuda"  :yb665:  não estou a brincar se perguntarem ao vendedor ele sabe o que é ehehhehe
esta massa isola várias coisas não solidifica e assim podes retira sempre que quizeres e parece plasticina o que facilita a cubertura.

por exemplo

----------


## António Vitor

> para não enferrujar os parafusos podem sempre fazer uma tampa com vidro em acrilico  
> no meu resultou e não vejo qq aquecimento por isso, o calor vai todo para a calha dissipadora e sai por cima 
> 
> no entanto podes sempre cubrir o parafuso com qualquer tipo de isulamentoque não deite vapor que possa danificar o led.
> é uma questão de procurar pois existem vários produtos
> A wurth tem uma massa que chamamos vulgarmente "massa caralhuda"  não estou a brincar se perguntarem ao vendedor ele sabe o que é ehehhehe
> esta massa isola várias coisas não solidifica e assim podes retira sempre que quizeres e parece plasticina o que facilita a cubertura.
> 
> por exemplo


Acredita que não tive salpicos, se calhar tive condensações, tal como no resto da casa, humidade, mas salpicos não tive...pode os problemas advir daí...

O parafuso enferrujou nos contactos entre aluminio e parafuso, não foi no parafuso, foi onde estava em contacto com o aluminio....umas anilhas de plastico talvez ajude...
 :Big Grin: 
Mas a pasta caralhuda...lol pode ser uma boa opção...para quem quiser usar parafusos...interessante...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

O pessoal da pesca mete massa consistente por cima dos parafusos para evitar a corrosão da água salgada. Uma alternativa mais fina é vaselina.

Portanto: ou vaselina ou caralhuda...  :yb624:  e o problema está resolvido.

Estive há pouco com o António Vitor e a parte debaixo da calha dele tem um ecran de acrílico que não deixa passar nada maiorzinho de certeza. Agora os aerosois são tramados porque são como água salgada nebulizada que desafia a as leis da gravidade e viaja tridimensionalmente chegando a locais improváveis.

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> O pessoal da pesca mete massa consistente por cima dos parafusos para evitar a corrosão da água salgada. Uma alternativa mais fina é vaselina.
> 
> Portanto: ou vaselina ou caralhuda...  e o problema está resolvido.
> 
> Estive há pouco com o António Vitor e a parte debaixo da calha dele tem um ecran de acrílico que não deixa passar nada maiorzinho de certeza. Agora os aerosois são tramados porque são como água salgada nebulizada que desafia a as leis da gravidade e viaja tridimensionalmente chegando a locais improváveis.


então só tens de te preocupar com o calor pois a vaselina liquidifica com o calor  :yb668: 
procura outra coisa 
existem massas que aguentam calor (que tb não é muito) mas vaselina acho que não deves por 

eu não tenho nada ehehe :yb663:  a ver vamos (tenho só o acrilico)

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> em relação aos reflectores nao vejo vantagem. parecem-me aplicaveis a lanternas mas nao nas nossas calhas.


Porque dizes isso Daniel?
Um reflector destes não irá retirar luz, apenas concentrá-la! Não tem lentes no feixe de luz, não tem qualquer "coisa" a obstuir a passagem da luz...

Porque dizes que não vês vantagens?
Na prática faz o mesmo que a lente, mas sem alterar o feixe, apenas direccionando-o... :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Eu conto resolver a coisa só com o acrílico. Logo se verá se funciona.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Eu precisava de 2 calhas finaas de 0,5m em leds para fazer um upgrade no redsea o que aconcelham
relembro que é de 130l e trás as seguintes configuraçoes 2x 55w 50/50 10,000k & Actinic T5 Power compact lamps
4x Blue LED Moonlights

agradeço a ajuda

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Eu precisava de 2 calhas finaas de 0,5m em leds para fazer um upgrade no redsea o que aconcelham
> relembro que é de 130l e trás as seguintes configuraçoes 2x 55w 50/50 10,000k & Actinic T5 Power compact lamps
> 4x Blue LED Moonlights
> 
> agradeço a ajuda


Sugestão:
10 XM-L Cool White a 1500 mA
8 XP-E Royal Blue a 700 mA
8 XP-E Blue a 700 mA

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Sugestão:
> 10 XM-L Cool White a 1500 mA
> 8 XP-E Royal Blue a 700 mA
> 8 XP-E Blue a 700 mA


obrigado mas já ha assim uma calha montada é que de eletronica não sei nada, se for cozinhar ainda posso dar uma ajuda :Olá: 
  tipo uma marca que tenha essas"reguas"

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Fala com o Baltasar Parreira. Ele tem material AquaLedLight (procura no google) e sei que ajudou com uma montagem igual à que precisas à muito pouco tempo.

Abraços,

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

ja estou em negociaçoes. Obrigado

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> ja estou em negociaçoes. Obrigado


Vais ficar muito bem servido. O Baltazar é 5*!!!

----------


## Alexandre Dax

+ um  :SbOk: 

baltazar  :Palmas:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

O João alertou-me ontem para este artigo sobre a problemática da utilização da mesma fonte para ligar mais que uma série de leds de forma paralela.

Li o artigo e apesar de não perceber puto de electrónica, parece fazer todo o sentido.
Basicamente a ideia é que os leds podem ter uma variação de 10%/20% na sua voltagem e não necessitarem todos da mesma currente por igual.

Neste sentido, e acontecendo isto, estariamos a dar mais currente para uma série que para outra(s), podendo danificar os leds.

O que vale é que a solução parece muito simples!  :Pracima: 

Contudo nunca li relatos de haverem problemas desde género, nas calhas DIY que por aqui (e lá fora) andam... mas também não conheço muitas calhas com mais de 2/3 anos em funcionamento...

Pode ser realmente um problema?  :Admirado: 

Obrigado João! :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

> O João alertou-me ontem para este artigo sobre a problemática da utilização da mesma fonte para ligar mais que uma série de leds de forma paralela.
> 
> Li o artigo e apesar de não perceber puto de electrónica, parece fazer todo o sentido.
> Basicamente a ideia é que os leds podem ter uma variação de 10%/20% na sua voltagem e não necessitarem todos da mesma currente por igual.
> 
> Neste sentido, e acontecendo isto, estariamos a dar mais currente para uma série que para outra(s), podendo danificar os leds.
> 
> O que vale é que a solução parece muito simples! 
> 
> ...


Por isso tenho bucks que delimitam, para além de proteger os leds com curtociruitos e outros...
com 1 ano sem perdas de leds, ou iluminação comparando com os outros novos leds...

custam, mas vale a pena.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Para os "magos" dos LED's.... 

Recebi hoje um email a noticiar que tinha sido publicado um novo vídeo pela Vertex.
O vídeo não é nada de mais, mas expõe a "anatomia" de uma das melhores calhas de LED's do mercado. Ora, do meu ponto de vista, penso que essa observação pode ser uma vantagem para quem está a construir um projecto DIY de LED's. Pode ser que dê para tirar ideias. 
Pode não ser novidade para alguns de vocês, mas eu pelo menos gostei de ver como o tipo a colar o LED.



Que tipo de cola é aquela?

Também achei muito curioso, o facto de eles colocarem o "dissipador" de forma invertida. Estive em casa do Juca a ver a calha e nem reparei nesse pormenor.

Espero que seja útil.

Um abraço,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Nuno, é impressão minha ou tinha lido algures que a cree recomenda segurar o led ao dissipador com parafusos para fazer pressão mas sem pasta termica?  :Admirado: 

Ou mesmo com parafusos deve-se usar parta termica?

Se sim qual? artic silver alumina? mas há varias... com 1 componente e com 2...

e onde comprar? ebay?

----------


## AntonioSilva

> Nuno, é impressão minha ou tinha lido algures que a cree recomenda segurar o led ao dissipador com parafusos para fazer pressão mas sem pasta termica? 
> 
> Ou mesmo com parafusos deve-se usar parta termica?
> 
> Se sim qual? artic silver alumina? mas há varias... com 1 componente e com 2...
> 
> e onde comprar? ebay?


Se os leds da cree tiverem um adesivo térmico não se deve colocar pasta térmica, quanta mais pasta térmica colocar-mos menor transferência de calor vamos ter, a pasta térmica serve para garantir a melhor superfície de contacto entre o componente activo e o dissipador, duas superfícies metalicas nunca encostam na perfeição, temos micro poros e dilatações com a temperatura, se colocarmos muita pasta termica vamos afastar as superficies metalicas em demasia e diminuir a transferençia termica.
Em todo o caso tem de se aparafusar o componente e tendo o cuidado de ir aparafusando aos poucos os parafusos, se tiver 4 cantos por exemplo aparafusa-se primeiro um depois o da diagonal oposta e depois os outros dois, no fim da-se um aperto definitivo.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Se os leds da cree tiverem um adesivo térmico não se deve colocar pasta térmica, quanta mais pasta térmica colocar-mos menor transferência de calor vamos ter, a pasta térmica serve para garantir a melhor superfície de contacto entre o componente activo e o dissipador, duas superfícies metalicas nunca encostam na perfeição, temos micro poros e dilatações com a temperatura, se colocarmos muita pasta termica vamos afastar as superficies metalicas em demasia e diminuir a transferençia termica.
> Em todo o caso tem de se aparafusar o componente e tendo o cuidado de ir aparafusando aos poucos os parafusos, se tiver 4 cantos por exemplo aparafusa-se primeiro um depois o da diagonal oposta e depois os outros dois, no fim da-se um aperto definitivo.


Nem mais!

Aqui, tal como qd se lida com CPU's, a técnica do grão de arroz é a melhor e a mais eficiente.

Qd o led é apertado contra o dissipador, esta pequena quantidade é suficiente para cobrir toda ou quase toda a superficie do led.

----------


## AntonioSilva

Entretanto fui ver o data sheet dos leds em questão.
Isto por terem dito que a cree recomendava não usar pasta termica.
E é verdade...mas complicou, e muito, eles são soldados a um dissipador de cobre com fluxo a 85 graus, pelos vistos este leds não são montados num pre-dissipador.

Os leds sem o fluxo vão torrar prematuramente.

Alguem ja os montou assim so com pasta termica?

Eu ja montei uns da osram so com pasta termica para testar e torraram em menos de uma hora.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> O João alertou-me ontem para este artigo sobre a problemática da utilização da mesma fonte para ligar mais que uma série de leds de forma paralela.
> 
> Li o artigo e apesar de não perceber puto de electrónica, parece fazer todo o sentido.
> Basicamente a ideia é que os leds podem ter uma variação de 10%/20% na sua voltagem e não necessitarem todos da mesma currente por igual.
> 
> Neste sentido, e acontecendo isto, estariamos a dar mais currente para uma série que para outra(s), podendo danificar os leds.
> 
> O que vale é que a solução parece muito simples! 
> 
> ...


Nada!  :Wink: 

Fica aqui um cheirinho do que vamos testar!  :Wink:

----------


## AntonioSilva

Fica um pdf de como se solda os mesmos.

http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLa...ndHandling.pdf

Numa disco de fogão electrica talvez se consiga.

----------


## António Vitor

> Fica um pdf de como se solda os mesmos.
> 
> http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLa...ndHandling.pdf
> 
> Numa disco de fogão electrica talvez se consiga.


consegui soldar xr-e ao star pcb, metendo o star já com solda, e o led também tipo banho depois star e led (na posição definitiva um por cima do outro) em cima da parte do aquecedor, onde atinge mais temperatura, mais junto ao cabo, e derretendo ficava mais junto e soldado (solda espalhava com o peso do led.....
foi assim...

atingiu certamente acima de 150-200ºc mas foi por pouco tempo.
o certo é que os leds nunca tiveram problemas.

----------


## António Vitor

> Para os "magos" dos LED's.... 
> 
> Recebi hoje um email a noticiar que tinha sido publicado um novo vídeo pela Vertex.
> O vídeo não é nada de mais, mas expõe a "anatomia" de uma das melhores calhas de LED's do mercado. Ora, do meu ponto de vista, penso que essa observação pode ser uma vantagem para quem está a construir um projecto DIY de LED's. Pode ser que dê para tirar ideias. 
> Pode não ser novidade para alguns de vocês, mas eu pelo menos gostei de ver como o tipo a colar o LED.
> 
> 
> 
> Que tipo de cola é aquela?
> ...


O invertido parece ser só por questões estéticas, até que onde está as ventoinhas deve também ter laminas para cima, ou seja tem em ambos os lados as laminas, as centrais estarão para cima obviamente.

e não me parece cola, mas apenas pasta termica, parece que aquilo fica com parafusos e apertado.

----------


## António Vitor

> Entretanto fui ver o data sheet dos leds em questão.
> Isto por terem dito que a cree recomendava não usar pasta termica.
> E é verdade...mas complicou, e muito, eles são soldados a um dissipador de cobre com fluxo a 85 graus, pelos vistos este leds não são montados num pre-dissipador.
> 
> Os leds sem o fluxo vão torrar prematuramente.
> 
> Alguem ja os montou assim so com pasta termica?
> 
> Eu ja montei uns da osram so com pasta termica para testar e torraram em menos de uma hora.


osram de quantos watts? em relação aos XM-L não sei.
Mas um processador atinge boas temperaturas e não torra...

Em relação aos XP-g e XR-E e XR-E aguentam perfeitamente mesmo pasta de pior qualidade e com resina epoxy.
artic silver alumina ou silver adhesive.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Entretanto fui ver o data sheet dos leds em questão.
> Isto por terem dito que a cree recomendava não usar pasta termica.
> E é verdade...mas complicou, e muito, eles são soldados a um dissipador de cobre com fluxo a 85 graus, pelos vistos este leds não são montados num pre-dissipador.
> 
> Os leds sem o fluxo vão torrar prematuramente.
> 
> Alguem ja os montou assim so com pasta termica?
> 
> Eu ja montei uns da osram so com pasta termica para testar e torraram em menos de uma hora.


Mas afinal deve-se usar pasta termica ou não (leds com pcb)? :Admirado:

----------


## AntonioSilva

> consegui soldar xr-e ao star pcb, metendo o star já com solda, e o led também tipo banho depois star e led (na posição definitiva um por cima do outro) em cima da parte do aquecedor, onde atinge mais temperatura, mais junto ao cabo, e derretendo ficava mais junto e soldado (solda espalhava com o peso do led.....
> foi assim...
> 
> atingiu certamente acima de 150-200ºc mas foi por pouco tempo.
> o certo é que os leds nunca tiveram problemas.


Sim, se usares um ferro de 80 ou 100 W consegues derreter a solda por baixo do led.

Os osram eram de 3 W

Hugo Figueiredo

Pelos vistos se usares artic silver alumina ou silver adhesive com eles não teras problemas.

E atenção a uma coisa, eu nunca montei esses leds, so sei pelo que vi no site da cree, portanto sigam o conselho de quem ja os montou e tem os mesmos a trabalhar a ja algum tempo, soldar com fluxo exige material e fazer como o Victor faz exige perícia e que se saiba soldar muito bem.

Mas uma vez: Sigam os conselhos de quem já os montou 

Um abraço.

PS: no que poder ajudar contem comigo

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Nada! 
> 
> Fica aqui um cheirinho do que vamos testar!


Uma correcção ao circuito.

no lugar de 0.22ohm deverá ser 0.33ohm.

0.22 está para 2.5A
0.33 está para 2A

Esta resistência deverá ser de 2W para estar folgada.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

E qual destas é a mais indicada?
Cutter Electronics

O que diz no datasheet da Cree é o seguinte (isto para a série XR, mas calculo que seja o mesmo apra a XM):




> Mounting method: For good thermal transfer, the pressure between the heat sink and the heat source must be high. Heat sink clips must be designed to provide high pressure, while still being reasonably easy to install. Heat-sink mountings with screws or springs are often better than regular clips. *Thermoconductive glue or sticky tape should only be used in situations where mounting with clips or screws is not possible.*


Basicamente o que entendo é que só se deve usar pasta em situações onde não se podem usar parafusos. Para o meu entendimento do inglês se se usar parafusos não se deve usar pasta, ou se outra forma, só se deve usar pasta, se não se usar parafusos...


Será que o que se perde de transmissão por essas epquenas fissuras entre o pcb do led e o dissipador, não é ainda assim inferior ao que se perde por usar pasta térmica? é que a pasta térmica perde o que perde (dependendo da pasta) em toda a superfície de contacto, enquanto que as microfissuras são mínimas na área de contacto.

Parece-me que o ideal seria colocar sem pasta, e ter pasta só nas microfissuras, o que é manifestamente impossível, diria eu.

Talvez o melhor seja barrar pasta no led e no dissipador, passar com uma espáctula em ambos até praticamente não se notar pasta, e então aparafusar... :Admirado:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Acho que não faz sentido usares as que colam, vais prender com parafusos.

Usa esta por exemplo:

Arctic Alumina Thermal Compound.

esta não cola.

Arctic Alumina

----------


## AntonioSilva

A primeira Hugo que é um adesivo ou então a estrela que é adesivo tambem e são indicadas para os leds em causa.

No entanto não sei como vão montar isso no dissipador, portanto é melhor veres com algem que tenha ja montado ou esteja tambem a montar de maneira a não teres supresas.

Um abraço

----------


## AntonioSilva

> E qual destas é a mais indicada?
> Cutter Electronics
> 
> O que diz no datasheet da Cree é o seguinte (isto para a série XR, mas calculo que seja o mesmo apra a XM):
> 
> 
> 
> Basicamente o que entendo é que só se deve usar pasta em situações onde não se podem usar parafusos. Para o meu entendimento do inglês se se usar parafusos não se deve usar pasta, ou se outra forma, só se deve usar pasta, se não se usar parafusos...
> 
> ...


Espera, não estou a entender, os leds em causa não são montados na estrela portanto como os vais aparafusar ? Aquilo é um quadrado com os pinos de soldagem e mais nada.

Ou então estamos a falar de leds diferentes.

Ora vé este é um XR



Como vais aparafusar ? Ele é soldado na placa !

Esta-me a falhar alguma coisa

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Espera, não estou a entender, os leds em causa não são montados na estrela portanto como os vais aparafusar ? Aquilo é um quadrado com os pinos de soldagem e mais nada.
> 
> Ou então estamos a falar de leds diferentes.
> 
> Ora vé este é um XR
> 
> 
> 
> Como vais aparafusar ? Ele é soldado na placa !
> ...


Está certamente António!

Estmoas aqui a falar sempre de leds pcb em star (ou sem ser em star, mas com furo para aparafusar). E a questão/dúvida é entre o pcb e o dissipador e não entre o led e o pcb...  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

> Sim, se usares um ferro de 80 ou 100 W consegues derreter a solda por baixo do led.
> 
> Os osram eram de 3 W
> 
> Hugo Figueiredo
> 
> Pelos vistos se usares artic silver alumina ou silver adhesive com eles não teras problemas.
> 
> E atenção a uma coisa, eu nunca montei esses leds, so sei pelo que vi no site da cree, portanto sigam o conselho de quem ja os montou e tem os mesmos a trabalhar a ja algum tempo, soldar com fluxo exige material e fazer como o Victor faz exige perícia e que se saiba soldar muito bem.
> ...


A solda que usei tinha o ponto de fusão mais baixo, continha alguma prata a liga.
usei ferro de 30W.
 :Big Grin: 

OSRAM 3W e queimou?
tenho alguns leds da CREE a esse valor +/- deverão ser do mesmo tamanho e atingem máximo 40-45ºC mesmo no led (medido com termometro para humanos infravermelhos), e foram colados de forma inferior com pasta termica com resina epoxy.

Ou seja a pasta termica tem melhores propriedades, a normal que não cola.
eles nem divulgam as propriedades da pasta que tem a resina, não se gabam, portanto é mau....ok foi a que usei, e serve...mas não é o melhor.

Os XM-L como funcionam com mais watts por uma menor/igual área, vão ter um Maior stress, claramente...
é necessário retirar o calor o calor rapidamente.

algumas pastas termicas de topo...com elevado valor em prata (problema conduz corrente), por isso não sei se a solda normal e soldar os leds é mesmo melhor.
Claro que fazeres o bypass do starpcb é uma boa ideia, não usar mais uma camada para trazer o calor para o dissipador, mas acho que é algo dificil.

vamos ver o que acontece com os leds XM-L do pessoal...eu acredito que não vão ter problemas.
O teu led da osram, pode ter queimado por ter uma bolha na zona da pasta por exemplo a fazer de isolante termico.

----------


## AntonioSilva

> A solda que usei tinha o ponto de fusão mais baixo, continha alguma prata a liga.
> usei ferro de 30W.
> 
> 
> OSRAM 3W e queimou?
> tenho alguns leds da CREE a esse valor +/- deverão ser do mesmo tamanho e atingem máximo 40-45ºC mesmo no led (medido com termometro para humanos infravermelhos), e foram colados de forma inferior com pasta termica com resina epoxy.
> 
> Ou seja a pasta termica tem melhores propriedades, a normal que não cola.
> eles nem divulgam as propriedades da pasta que tem a resina, não se gabam, portanto é mau....ok foi a que usei, e serve...mas não é o melhor.
> ...


Viva

Queimou porque aqui o nabo testou numa pcb de furos, aquelas para montar pequenos circuitos.  :yb624: 

Senão estavam vivos com certeza, mas fui só uma esperiençia não era para montar nada, ao mandar vir material da farnnel mandei vir 3 da osram

Um abraço

----------


## AntonioSilva

> Está certamente António!
> 
> Estmoas aqui a falar sempre de leds pcb em star (ou sem ser em star, mas com furo para aparafusar). E a questão/dúvida é entre o pcb e o dissipador e não entre o led e o pcb...


OK OK....pasta térmica normal serve perfeitamente, a estrela tem rigidez suficiente para fazer bom contacto, além disso se um queimar e usar-se adesivo nunca mais tira o led com facilidade, ou seja, sem arranhar o dissipador.

Um abraço e desculpem a confusão, não sabia que eram de estrela.

----------


## António Vitor

> Viva
> 
> Queimou porque aqui o nabo testou numa pcb de furos, aquelas para montar pequenos circuitos. 
> 
> Senão estavam vivos com certeza, mas fui só uma esperiençia não era para montar nada, ao mandar vir material da farnnel mandei vir 3 da osram
> 
> Um abraço




eis os meus leds, com mais de um ano e sem quebras de intensidade que se notem, concerteza que deve ter havido...

em 5 anos espero ter as mesmas quebras que com t5 com 1 ano, na altura compro depois leds melhores, ou se calhar estes vão estar bem baratuchos...
ou os leds ainda se aguentarão...

o tempo pode fazer menos mal aos leds, do que se pensa...
repara nos starpcb, os led estão soldados lá...
mas estes são mesmo para terem toda a parte de trás, junta a um dissipador, e nunca a um pcb.

ou seja o star pcb tem ligações termica para a parte detrás para conduzir o calor.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Artic Silver Alumina Thermal Paste 14g | eBay

É isto?
Arranja-se mais barato que isto?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Não sei se valerá a pena, se calhar esta pasta é mt parecida e arranjas cá!!

Chiptec.net - Loja Informtica

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Não sei se valerá a pena, se calhar esta pasta é mt parecida e arranjas cá!!
> 
> Chiptec.net - Loja Informtica


Comprei a Artic Ceramic 2 cá, e já a tenho!  :SbOk: 

Outra dúvida: acham que parafusos de nylon derretem com o calor dos leds/dissipador?

Tipo estes: 2mm x 12 NYLON PLASTIC SCREW M2 BOLT NUT WASHER PACK 10 | eBay

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Acho que não, para o nylon derreter, já queimas-te o led!  :Wink: 

E os led's, estando montados com pasta, não devem passar dos 40º.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

:Olá:  Só para dar mais motivação ao pessoal dos LED's DIY

Olhem aqui este aquário 100% LED's, com um ano e meio de funcionamento (60 LED's CREE)



Mais info Peter Scholl´s Reef - 100% LED's

----------


## António Vitor

> Só para dar mais motivação ao pessoal dos LED's DIY
> 
> Olhem aqui este aquário 100% LED's, com um ano e meio de funcionamento (60 LED's CREE)
> 
> 
> 
> Mais info Peter Scholl´s Reef - 100% LED's


hum...
Tenho mais watts que ele 270 versus 200 e tenho menos litros em cima 360 litros versus 550...

devo ter luz é a mais...
o começo dele estava também mais preenchido, isto de começar com frags minusculos, leva o seu tempo.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> hum...
> Tenho mais watts que ele 270 versus 200 e tenho menos litros em cima 360 litros versus 550...
> 
> devo ter luz é a mais...
> o começo dele estava também mais preenchido, isto de começar com frags minusculos, leva o seu tempo.


De facto... Aquelas cores com 180w para 550 litros...
Mesmo com lentes que possam duplicar os lumens úteis por via de concentração de luz estaremos a falar sempre de algo como 24, máximo 25 mil lumens. Parece-me inacreditavelmente pouco.

Há medições de PAR?

----------


## António Vitor

> De facto... Aquelas cores com 180w para 550 litros...
> Mesmo com lentes que possam duplicar os lumens úteis por via de concentração de luz estaremos a falar sempre de algo como 24, máximo 25 mil lumens. Parece-me inacreditavelmente pouco.
> 
> Há medições de PAR?


E se ele tem aquilo há mais tempo que eu, se calhar nem tem xp-g.
os meus leds brancos são todos xp-g.

Embora se calhar a relação que ele teve azuis e royal blue, tenha sido melhor e mais eficiente.
sinceramente não sei... mas pode ter efectivamente melhor espectro.

depoiis há outras variáveis, tenho cronicamente baixos valores de nutrientes (que agora melhoraram ligeiramente), se calhar adiciona algum tipo de aditivo (que eu não meto etc...etc...), e claro obviamente que começou já com corais grandes....

mas fica provado que leds funcionam...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> mas fica provado que leds funcionam...


Pois fica... que chatice! Vocês ainda me vão obrigar a gastar uma pipa de massa. Sai caro frequentar estes tópicos. Vocês implantam ideias na cabeça das pessoas  :yb624:

----------


## Luis Santos

Tambem estou a achar muita fruta os crescimentos deste aquario só com 180w em leds para um aquario de 550lt .Se realmente for assim os leds são mais efecientes do que nós julgavamos .Eu tenho 48leds e á 1ª vista só com os leds ligados não tenho metade da luz que este aquario aparenta ter :admirado,apesar de os sps neste aquario  estarem quase todos do meio para cima .

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Mais um a achar estranho este setup...

Parece-me manifesmente poucos leds, mesmo se fossem XM-L, que noa são...

Sem mais informação acho que há aqui qualquer coisa que não bate certo!  :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Desculpem a qualidade, mas a única foto que consegui arranjar foi esta:







> Recherche hat er sich für etwa 60 3 Watt LED´s Cree Royal Blue, Blue und Weiß entschieden.
> 
> Wie man sieht eine gute Wahl !


Se o meu alemão não falha (ou seja o Tradutor do Google), 60 3W de LED's. Posso ter interpretado mal e serem 60 de cada, 60 Royal Blue, 60 Blue e 60 White e assim são 180.

O que vos parece pela imagem? A mim parecem-me 60.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Ricardo, na linha superior de leds, estão aí cerca de 30 leds...
Parece-me existirem mais 2 linha de leds...

Tudo aponta para os 180 leds...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Luis Santos

180leds já é mais  aceitavel e credivel.

----------


## Luis Santos

180leds já é mais  aceitavel e credivel. 

Mas se for assim não sei onde é que está a poupança porque ele tem 1w\lt em leds,e o uso dos leds supostamente  é para baixar esse racio w\lt .

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ninguém percebe alemão, que possa traduzir o texto?

É que no texto parece-me a mim que ele diz 60 LED's de 3w. Mas isto é o que me dá o Google.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Tradução no google....

"
Pesquisa, ele tem sido por cerca de 60 Royal 3 Watt LED Cree Azul, Branco e Azul decidiu.

Como você pode ver uma boa escolha!
"

----------


## António Vitor

> Ninguém percebe alemão, que possa traduzir o texto?
> 
> É que no texto parece-me a mim que ele diz 60 LED's de 3w. Mas isto é o que me dá o Google.



pode ser apenas 180W, já que os sps mais complicados estão mesmo situados da metade para cima.

a diferença de PAR é substancial, colocar uma peça em baixo e outra quase em cima não é a mesma coisa.

----------


## António Vitor

> Tradução no google....
> 
> "
> Pesquisa, ele tem sido por cerca de 60 Royal 3 Watt LED Cree Azul, Branco e Azul decidiu.
> 
> Como você pode ver uma boa escolha!
> "


hum será 180x3=540w???
hehe
alguém que saiba alemão sff...
não sei quanto ele tinha de t5...mas se calhar era mais.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

na sei... na se percebe de facto...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Posso ter interpretado mal e serem 60 de cada, 60 Royal Blue, 60 Blue e 60 White e assim são 180.


POis essa foi a minha dúvida quando li o texto também...

Olhando para a foto diria que me parecem mais de 60, mas também menos de 180...  :Admirado: 

Não sei... 60 parece-me manifestamente pouca iluminação para esses resultados...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas,

Estou com um valente dilema,

Pretendo usar um Mean Well HLG-150 36 que debita 4,2 A para alimentar duas linhas de CREE XM-L.

Ora a dúvida é sobre quantos leds coloco por linha (a intensão é puxar por eles ao máximo que dá a fonte: cerca de 2,1 por linha)?

O datasheet da CREE aponta para um Vf de 3,2 a essa intensidade.

Ora isso dá 32V para 10 e 35,2V para 11 leds em cada linha.

O datasheet da fonte parece indicar uma voltagem de operação de 33 a 40 V.

A minhs ideia sempre foi ir para 10 leds por linha para não levar a fonte ao limite mas assim penso que fico fora do intervalo de funcionamento dela.

O que acham? Meto 11 e fico bem no meio do intervalo?

Obrigado

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas,
> 
> Estou com um valente dilema,
> 
> Pretendo usar um Mean Well HLG-150 36 que debita 4,2 A para alimentar duas linhas de CREE XM-L.
> 
> Ora a dúvida é sobre quantos leds coloco por linha (a intensão é puxar por eles ao máximo que dá a fonte: cerca de 2,1 por linha)?
> 
> O datasheet da CREE aponta para um Vf de 3,2 a essa intensidade.
> ...


Pois não te sei dizer... as minhas fontes são 36V 10A e estava a pensar colocar 20 xm-l + 10 blue + 10 Royal Blue... :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viram a composição de LED's das novas Maxspect Mazarra?



Cada calha de 60w traz:

4-Cree XM-L @ 1500mA4-Bridgelux 10k@700mA3-Luxeon Rebel 460nm Royal @700mA3-Luxeon Reble 480nm Blue @ 700mA2-Bridgelux 420nm@700mA


Estou muito curioso para ver esta calhar ao vivo, especialmente o espectro de cores. Ontem estávamos a conversar sobre isto no chat e oJoaoCAlves chamou-me à atenção para Bridgelux, tanto de 10K como os de 420nm. Esta combinação de LED's parece-me que vai produzir um espectro muito interessante. e com bastante eficiência.
O que vocês pensam disto?

Mais info sobre a calha, incluindo vídeos: Maxspect Mazarra LED - News H2O + Something

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Viram a composição de LED's das novas Maxspect Mazarra?
> 
> 
> 
> Cada calha de 60w traz:
> 
> 4-Cree XM-L @ 1500mA4-Bridgelux 10k@700mA3-Luxeon Rebel 460nm Royal @700mA3-Luxeon Reble 480nm Blue @ 700mA2-Bridgelux 420nm@700mA
> 
> Estou muito curioso para ver esta calhar ao vivo, especialmente o espectro de cores. Ontem estávamos a conversar sobre isto no chat e oJoaoCAlves chamou-me à atenção para Bridgelux, tanto de 10K como os de 420nm. Esta combinação de LED's parece-me que vai produzir um espectro muito interessante. e com bastante eficiência.
> ...


Primeiras impressões:

1 - Acho que ter XM-L a 1,5A é manifestamente deitar dinheiro ao lixo. Para isso usam-se XP-G que até permitem temperaturas de cor mais elevadas. É como ter um ferrari para fazer o IC19 às 8:00h!

2 - A faixa dos 420nm (e 475nm também) é sempre aquela mais complexa, por isso é sempre boa ideia complectar essa faixa, nem que seja... porque sim!!!

3 - O sistema de segurar no aquário e controlo da direcção dos focos está brutal. Não tem aspecto de calha mas de foco e acho o design muito conseguido.

4 - Tem vários tipos de lente para os diversos leds, o que também revela algum cuidado e estudo dos mesmos.

5 - Não ter só uma marca de leds também pode ser sinónimo do que referi no ponto anterior ao nível do estudo "da coisa".


Nunca tinha ouvido falar desses Bridgelux! Vou googlar  :SbOk: 

EDIT: Esqueci-me de referir que também acho boa política dizer claramente que leds são usados e a que corrente e que lentes também!!! Nada a esconder!!!

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

As minhas dúvidas sobre a capacidade dos leds face a T5 e HQI sempre se situaram do lado da cobertura espectral que nos leds típicos têm demasiada concentração do azul nos 445 a 460. É um pico brutal ali mas quase zero a 5nm de distância.

A Maxpect não tem esse nome por acidente. Desde o primeiro produto que tentam melhor ou pior resolver esse tema. Começaram por usar uns quantos leds violeta e uns quantos vermelhos logo de início.
Com estes a coisa promete ser ainda mais interessante.

Eu cá como não tenho (ainda) acesso a esses leds mais periféricos estou a fazer uma calha mista em que terei duas T5, uma a cobrir a radiação violeta e outra nos azuis "mais altos".

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Boas,
> 
> Estou com um valente dilema,
> 
> Pretendo usar um Mean Well HLG-150 36 que debita 4,2 A para alimentar duas linhas de CREE XM-L.
> 
> Ora a dúvida é sobre quantos leds coloco por linha (a intensão é puxar por eles ao máximo que dá a fonte: cerca de 2,1 por linha)?
> 
> O datasheet da CREE aponta para um Vf de 3,2 a essa intensidade.
> ...


Boas!

O dimensionamento correcto para 36V é até 11LED's caso a fonte permita ajustar o Vout.

Vou ver o datasheet da fonte e já respondo com mais detalhe.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok, a fonte permite ir dos 33V aos 40V.

Com 40V, consegues ter 12 LED's.

Se o objectivo é ter mesmo os 10 LED's, deverás baixar a tensão para o mais perto possivel dos 32V.

Basicamente, com esta fonte, podes ter entre 10 a 12 led's por serie.

Eu como sou adepto do "factor cagaço", não iria alem dos 2A por serie para não levar a fonte ao limite. Mas mesmo assim, está mt perto do limite...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

> Boas,
> 
> Estou com um valente dilema,
> 
> Pretendo usar um Mean Well HLG-150 36 que debita 4,2 A para alimentar duas linhas de CREE XM-L.
> 
> Ora a dúvida é sobre quantos leds coloco por linha (a intensão é puxar por eles ao máximo que dá a fonte: cerca de 2,1 por linha)?
> 
> O datasheet da CREE aponta para um Vf de 3,2 a essa intensidade.
> ...


 
Nuno pelo gráfico do XM-L eu diria que alimentados a 2.1A eles tem um Fv na casa dos 3.3 quase logo para essas voltagens e para não estar a trabalhar no limite da fonte eu colocaria somente 10 leds em serie.

Apesar da indicação da fonte falar em  ajuste 33~40V ela é uma fonte de 36V logo opera normalmente nesta voltagem e certamente todas as suas funcionalidades serão mais correctas e eficazes ao contrario de ficar a trabalhar nos limites superiores.

Mas claro por todos os dados técnicos os 11 leds irá funcionar é só uma opinião minha mesmo, gosto de ter as coisas sempre a jogar pelo seguro por baixo ehhehe...  :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Ok, a fonte permite ir dos 33V aos 40V.
> 
> Com 40V, consegues ter 12 LED's.
> 
> Se o objectivo é ter mesmo os 10 LED's, deverás baixar a tensão para o mais perto possivel dos 32V.
> 
> Basicamente, com esta fonte, podes ter entre 10 a 12 led's por serie.
> 
> Eu como sou adepto do "factor cagaço", não iria alem dos 2A por serie para não levar a fonte ao limite. Mas mesmo assim, está mt perto do limite...


Muito obrigado!

Eu estava a pensar em 10+10 precisamente pelo coeficiente de cagaço que queria pôr. Mas depois, ao ver melhor o datasheet, verifiquei que a operação mínima era a 33V.

Quanto à intensidade, penso que a fonte não tem potenciómetro interno para a regular pelo que larga sempre os 4.2A na saída. 

Acho que o melhor mesmo é ir pelo meio termo e optar pelos 11+11.

Assim já fico dentro do intervalo e ainda fico com uma ligeira margem.

Mais uma vez muitíssimo obrigado.   :SbOk5:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Nuno pelo gráfico do XM-L eu diria que alimentados a 2.1A eles tem um Fv na casa dos 3.3 quase logo para essas voltagens e para não estar a trabalhar no limite da fonte eu colocaria somente 10 leds em serie.
> 
> Apesar da indicação da fonte falar em  ajuste 33~40V ela é uma fonte de 36V logo opera normalmente nesta voltagem e certamente todas as suas funcionalidades serão mais correctas e eficazes ao contrario de ficar a trabalhar nos limites superiores.
> 
> Mas claro por todos os dados técnicos os 11 leds irá funcionar é só uma opinião minha mesmo, gosto de ter as coisas sempre a jogar pelo seguro por baixo ehhehe...


Muito obrigado!

Eu também tenho o hábito da continha por baixo mas aqui ao ver os 33 e ao saber que a fonte ajusta internamente a voltagem fiquei com receio de estar a esticar a coisa pelo lado inferior, se calhar se grandes problemas paea a fonte mas mais para os leds.

Assim penso que 11+11 será o que aponta para o meio do intervalo.

Esta fonte não tem (que eu saiba) regulação interna pelo que assumo que está bem dimensionada para operar nessa região.

Há mais informação no datasheet a apontar nesse sentido.

Mais uma vez muitíssimo obrigado! :SbOk5:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Atenção pessoal as Meanwell ao se ajustar o potenciómetro que regula a corrente para X mA o da voltagem fica sem efeito pois a fonte passa a auto regular a voltagem que debita, podem mexer nele a vontade de um extremo a outro que vão reparar uma oscilação de voltagem quando muito de 0.5V max.

Outro problema no teu caso é que essa fonte tem uma regulação de corrente na casa dos 2.5~4.2A, logo não sei se irás conseguir regular para os 2.1A que queres visto o valor mais baixo ser os 2.5A e sendo assim vais ter uma Vf nos leds de 3.3 mesmo.

Mas nada melhor do que ligares os 11 leds e fazeres as devidas medições, as Meanwell são muito boas mesmo e tem todas as protecções possíveis logo se alguma coisa falhar ou estiver fora dos parâmetros vai ter leds acessos só por uns segundos ehhehe.

Atenção não ligues com o potenciómetro de corrente no máximo, antes de ligar coloca-o a meio termo e depois com o multímetro vais ajustando a amperagem que queres.

Podes estar a por os 4.2A do máximo dela no led e ai é que vão destas para melhor certamente.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nuno parece que só o tipo A dessa fonte tem os orifícios externos para acesso aos potenciómetros de regulação de voltagem e corrente.

Os outros modelos terás de abrir a caixa plástica para ter acesso a eles directo no PCB por dentro certamente.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

pois, não tinha reparado nisso, isto é um driver, não uma fonte!!!

Voltamos sempre à mesma questão, é desaconcelhavel fazer paralelo de led's.

Podes relamente ligar aí duas series de led's, 20 led's no total, mas isso é arriscado. Pensava que ias usar uma fonte, e depois dois drivers, um por serie.

Mas claro, se tiveres disposto a correr esse risco, força nisso, funciona.

Qt ao resto, o Baltasar já disse tudo.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Opss, sorry nem tinha percebido Nuno que querias por duas series de 10 ou 11 em paralelo, isso já vai alterar muitas coisas.

O consumo de 2 series vai dobrar ou seja se queres ter os XM-L a 2.1A terás de regular a fonte para 4.2A e lá está estamos novamente a trabalhar no seu limite max o que penso que qualquer mínima oscilação superior fará disparar as suas protecções internas.

Mas como tudo só mesmo ligando e fazendo as devidas medições, nem sempre na pratica os valores depois são assim exactos no que toca a leds, pois até o tipo de condutores, distancia e características do mesmo bem como a temperatura do led a trabalhar (se bem arrefecido ou mal) pode fazer alterar todos estes valores de voltagem e amperagem de consumo e não bater muito certo com as especificações, pois estas foram feitas para as condições óptimas e recomendadas de X temperatura e etc. e tal...

Também como o João referiu quando se usa drivers não é aconselhável ligações em paralelo, se bem que só testando a ver se ficas com um trabalhar normal em todo o circuito.
Como disse e volto a dizer estas Meanwell são muito boas em tudo que é aspecto de protecção, logo desde que não excedas a corrente fornecida aos leds estes estarão sempre salvaguardados, no entanto tens um ponte critico que é se umas das series te falha vais ter 4.2A a entrada da outra e como os XM-L aceitam até 3A vão consumir-los e ai ficarão a trabalhar no seu red-line que se depois a aplicação deles em termos de arrefecimento etc. não estiver mesmo muito boa poderão não resistir muito tempo ligados nessas condições extremas.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Mais uma vez obrigado.

Devia ter explicado melhor o projecto.

A ideia sempre foi ter a fonte a dar cerca de 2/3 do máximo do led para tirar partido deles sem no entanto ir ao seu limite. 

Quanto a este driver pareceu-me excelente para o dimensionamento que pretendo.

Repito que, que eu saiba, o driver não tem regulação de intensidade. Larga sempre os 4.2 A e apenas ajusta a tensão para acomodar a Vf total que resulta dos leds que tem ligados. 

A montagem em paralelo pode ser feita de modo menos arriscado seguindo os passos que descrevo.

1 - montagem das duas linhas com um fusível rápido de 2.5A em série com cada uma das linhas;

2 - medição da amperagem de cada linha;

3 - no caso da diferença ser grande mede-se a Vf individual de cada led e troca-se o que tenha a maior da linha com menor intensidade pelo que tenha a menor Vf da linha com maior intensidade.

4 - volta-se a medir a amperagem e, caso a diferença não tenha diminuido o suficiente, repetem-se os passos 3 e 4.

Pode ser que me engane mas parece-me que bastará no máximo desfazer e fazer dois pares de soldaduras para chegar a um resultado aceitável.

O meu arduíno irá monitorizar se a calha tem luz à hora devida por isso, se por acaso um led duma das séries for abaixo, o fusível da outra queima logo e eu só perco o led que queimou (que perderia sempre) e ainda recebo um sms a avisar.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim Nuno penso que não terás problemas, como disse as fontes são boas logo não haverá problemas por parte dela e os que possam haver serão realmente mais do lado dos leds dependendo como são refrigerados, tratados, salpicos ou não de agua etc. e tal.

Quanto a fonte se reparares bem no PDF dela podes ler isto:

*"CURRENT ADJ. RANGE - Can be adjusted by internal potentiometer or through output cable"*

Ou seja mais abaixo vês que para a mesmo fonte existe varias variantes, sendo uma que aceita DIM (versão B) e tem 2 pares extras de fios para controlar isso por variação de voltagem 0V-10V.
As restantes variantes e como mencionada tens um potenciómetro interno para variar a corrente.


Depois sobre a variação de voltagem dizem isto:

*"VOLTAGE ADJ. RANGE Note.5"*

se leres a nota 5 fala isto:

*5. Type A only.*

Realmente nos bonecos no final do PDF a tipo A é a única que tem na caixa orifícios externos para aceder aos potenciómetros de regulação, as outras terão somente o de regulação de corrente internamente como dito e terás de abrir a caixa plástica para lhe chegares.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Baltasar ... (AKA WikiLED Man - neste caso  :Coradoeolhos: ), isto é assim que se monta?



as com 3 barras pretas são as de 100 e as com duas barras pretas e uma vermelha são as de 10k. Certo?

os FET estão na posição correcta?

é que estive a ver as tabelas de resistências e não consigo perceber o raio deste código de cores !!! Devo estar parvo ...

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui

E essa placa é o quê mesmo!? Para não perder o fio à meada...  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Rui está correcto e como tens no papel que te dei as 3 de 100 ohm pode-se dizer que são paralelas aos MOSFET e as de 10K perpendiculares.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Bom dia Rui
> 
> E essa placa é o quê mesmo!? Para não perder o fio à meada... 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Parece um triplo amplificador de pwm!

Por acaso necessito de fazer um igual!

Pelas minhas contas vou controlar duas ventoinhas e uma bomba de reposição a 12V e o pwm com esse hardware é francamente mais interessante do que usar relays.

Onde arranjaste isso, Rui?

Foi caro?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Bom dia Rui
> 
> E essa placa é o quê mesmo!? Para não perder o fio à meada... 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Na prática é para fazer PWM a 3 réguas de LED. Duas Brancas e uma Azul.




> Rui está correcto e como tens no papel que te dei as 3 de 100 ohm pode-se dizer que são paralelas aos MOSFET e as de 10K perpendiculares.


Mas as resistências de 3 linhas pretas são as de 100ohm e a com a barra vermelha a de 10K certo? é que estive a ver numa tabela para cálculo do valor da resistência em função das cores e não atino com o valor.




> Parece um triplo amplificador de pwm!
> 
> Por acaso necessito de fazer um igual!
> 
> Pelas minhas contas vou controlar duas ventoinhas e uma bomba de reposição a 12V e o pwm com esse hardware é francamente mais interessante do que usar relays.
> 
> Onde arranjaste isso, Rui?
> 
> Foi caro?


Comprei ao (Mr.WikiLED) na AquaLED Light  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 


Abraços,

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

> Mas as resistências de 3 linhas pretas são as de 100ohm e a com a barra vermelha a de 10K certo? é que estive a ver numa tabela para cálculo do valor da resistência em função das cores e não atino com o valor.


Correcto, para perceberes melhor aqui fica a tabela que já deves ter visto:



Portanto no teu caso são resistências com 4 anéis + o quinto da tolerância, sendo assim começando do anel mais perto do extremo tens:

1- castanho = valor 1
2- preto = valor 0
3- preto = valor 0
4- preto = factor de multiplicação 1 ohm
5- castanho = tolerância de +/- 1%

logo temos 100 x 1 ohm = 100 ohm a +/- 1% de tolerância certo?

Agora já podes ver para a de 10K que é o mesmo sistema  :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Correcto, para perceberes melhor aqui fica a tabela que já deves ter visto:
> 
> 
> 
> Portanto no teu caso são resistências com 4 anéis + o quinto da tolerância, sendo assim começando do anel mais perto do extremo tens:
> 
> 1- castanho = valor 1
> 2- preto = valor 0
> 3- preto = valor 0
> ...


 :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: 

Obrigado,

Abraços,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Hoje é o dia ... mais uma pergunta parva !!!

Para quem não quer colar os LEDS e prefere aparafusá-los, qual é a melhor pasta térmica para utilização?

Aquelas para os processadores serve?
Sei que tem que ter uma especificação maior que 7W/mk!

Encontrei esta ARCTIC COOLING MX-4 4GR que tem um factor de condutividade de 8.5 w/mk. Serve?

Abraços,

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim Rui serve, nem precisas de tanto, mas claro quanto mais W/mk melhor e se o preço te for acessível não olhes para trás.
Para que saibas uso na casa dos 2.5W/mk e não tenho qualquer problemas de aquecimento.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

e já agora para quem quer colar, qual é a melhorzita?  :Olá:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Artic alumina. 

A Artic Silver pode criar problemas já que pode conduzir corrente.

Uma solução interessante é misturar um pouco de pasta normal com a pasta epoxy.

O led cola à mesma, a dissipação acontece ou melhora até mas como a colagem fica mais fraca, se depois se pretender remover o led é muito mais fácil.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Novidades:
Já tenho 22 XM-L aparafusados a um bis-95 de 120 cm.
Infelizmente a cabeça dos parafusos é larga e risco da star vir a ter o parafuso a curto-circuitar ao passar corrente para a calha é enorme. Preciso de anilhas não condutoras (sugestões???)...

Tenho entretanto a Mean Well preparada também.

O primeiro teste já está feito. Foi verificar a tensão de saída da Meanwell ainda sem leds. Deu os 36.0 exactos!

Amanhã se conseguir soldar os fios que já cortei à medida e estanhei conto ver a primeira "actuação" da calha.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Penso que encontras anilhas plásticas no Leroy Merlin, se não usa daquelas tipo cartão prensado vermelhas que se usa para aparafusar as motherboard dos PC's.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Novidades:
> Já tenho 22 XM-L aparafusados a um bis-95 de 120 cm.
> Infelizmente a cabeça dos parafusos é larga e risco da star vir a ter o parafuso a curto-circuitar ao passar corrente para a calha é enorme. Preciso de anilhas não condutoras (sugestões???)...
> 
> Tenho entretanto a Mean Well preparada também.
> 
> O primeiro teste já está feito. Foi verificar a tensão de saída da Meanwell ainda sem leds. Deu os 36.0 exactos!
> 
> Amanhã se conseguir soldar os fios que já cortei à medida e estanhei conto ver a primeira "actuação" da calha.


22 XM-l num dissipador só?
Eu vou ter menos de medade...  :EEK!: 

quanto à fização, o que usei com bons resultados para os XM-L fora parafusos de 2,5mm comprados no Leroy Merlin. Não precisei de anilhas e no Leroy também não há anilhas com duração tão pequena quanto é necessário (a não ser que os teus parafusos sejam uns bacamartes do catano  :Coradoeolhos: )

Para os XP-E Vou colar. O pcb ser em quadrado sem furação para parafuso atrapalha bastante, por isso vou colar!

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Bom dia,

Eu estou a usar uns auto-roscantes de 3mm que são de facto um bocadinho cabeçudos.

Quanto a XP-E vou colar com epoxy artic alumina mas vou lá misturar pasta normal para serem mais fáceis de remover no caso de queimar um.

O dissipador vai levar duas ventoinhas de 80 x 80mm.

Espero que se aguente. Se não passar no teste coloco outro.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Bom dia,
> 
> Eu estou a usar uns auto-roscantes de 3mm que são de facto um bocadinho cabeçudos.
> 
> Quanto a XP-E vou colar com epoxy artic alumina mas vou lá misturar pasta normal para serem mais fáceis de remover no caso de queimar um.
> 
> O dissipador vai levar duas ventoinhas de 80 x 80mm.
> 
> Espero que se aguente. Se não passar no teste coloco outro.


Pois eu também comprei desses autorroscantes (2,9mm) e a cabeça batia na solda do star por isso passei para parafusos normais com porca de 2,5mm e não há stress algum! :SbClown:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Pois eu também comprei desses autorroscantes (2,9mm) e a cabeça batia na solda do star por isso passei para parafusos normais com porca de 2,5mm e não há stress algum!


O meu problema é que já furei o bis 95.

Vou ver se arranjo anilhas de nylon. Devem aguentar a temperatura, penso eu.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> O meu problema é que já furei o bis 95.
> 
> Vou ver se arranjo anilhas de nylon. Devem aguentar a temperatura, penso eu.


Também eu, e depois?
A porca dos parafusos de 2,5mm não passa no furo dos de 2,9mm...

No leroy não te safas com as anilhas, eu pelo menos não encontrei umas que dessem, mas se quiseres dou-te um contacto de um gajo inglês que trabalha só com nylon e faz-te à medida se for preciso...

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia,
> 
> Eu estou a usar uns auto-roscantes de 3mm que são de facto um bocadinho cabeçudos.
> 
> Quanto a XP-E vou colar com epoxy artic alumina mas vou lá misturar pasta normal para serem mais fáceis de remover no caso de queimar um.
> 
> O dissipador vai levar duas ventoinhas de 80 x 80mm.
> 
> Espero que se aguente. Se não passar no teste coloco outro.


não faças isso. não mistures nada.

Para tirar o starpcb é extremamente fácil.

chave de fendas na base e uma pancada seca nem é preciso muito força.
aquilo não é uma cola extraordinariamente "colante" basta uma pequena força na base e aquilo sai.

Se fores meter outras pastas, habilitas-te a isso descolar e puf...lá vai led.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> não faças isso. não mistures nada.
> 
> Para tirar o starpcb é extremamente fácil.
> 
> chave de fendas na base e uma pancada seca nem é preciso muito força.
> aquilo não é uma cola extraordinariamente "colante" basta uma pequena força na base e aquilo sai.
> 
> Se fores meter outras pastas, habilitas-te a isso descolar e puf...lá vai led.


 Concordo! também estava a pensra usar só Artic Alumina e mai nada...
A artic alumina é boa , não é? E é "colante", certo?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Concordo! também estava a pensra usar só Artic Alumina e mai nada...
> A artic alumina é boa , não é? E é "colante", certo?


É boa! Tenho um cubo experimental de 30 litros com Ricordias e Actinodiscus que estou a iluminar com 3 XP-G colados com ela.

Penso que o António Vitor não usa outra. Já usou a Artic Silver mas deu-se mal porque aquilo conduzia.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Já testei os meus XM-L na versão final de 11 + 11 em paralelo montados num BIS-95 e alimentados com uma Mean Well HLG-150-36B.

Conclusões:
1 - O dimming por potenciómetro externo funciona muito bem mas mesmo com a resistência no mínimo os leds têm luz, coisa que parece acontecer também com pwm mas ainda não testei; consequência: ou se usa o pwm ala Wikileds (Baltasar) ou então há que ligar a própria fonte a um relay temporizador.

2 - A montagem em paralelo funcionou perfeitamente e diferença das duas séries ronda os 30mA; consequência: prova-se que não causa demasiado stress o uso desta solução desde que se garanta a protecção via fusível.

3 - A intensidade da linha mais forte ficou pelos 1860 mA quando em teoria deveria rondar os 2100; consequência: perdem-se cerca de 50 lumens por led mas como acabei por colocar mais um por série até tenho mais luz do que tinha calculado para a versão inicial.

4 - Apesar de ter a calha ligada apenas 1 minuto no máximo, o dissipador não chegou a aquecer e devo dizer que estava virado para cima; consequência: apesar de ser pouco tempo, parece-me que uma ventoinha apenas chegará. 

5 - A cor é bastante aceitável e pessoalmente não a consigo distinguir da memória que tenho das HQIs de 10,000k; consequência: como vai receber mais 8 azuis, 8 royal blue e duas T5 de 54w não vou poder abusar muito do azul nestas últimas já que me considero pouco "azulista" face à média.



Próximos passos:

Primeiro teste limite: desligar uma das séries sacrificando o fusível da outra.

Segundo teste limite: ligar a calha no máximo durante mais tempo sem ventoinha e ver quanto é que aquece.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Maravilha!
Vai colocando as informações todas!!!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Teste 1: desligar uma série para verificar a protecção do fusível
FAIL - com fusíveis rápidos de 2.5A houve um led que patinou e os ditos fusíveis ficaram a rir aparentemente intactos. Tenho que resolver este tema inesperado com o qual não contava de todo. Sugestões?

Teste 2: verificar temperatura do dissipador após mais tempo de funcionamento no máximo
PASS - após 30 minutos podia colocar a mão no dissipador sem problemas mas devo dizer que estava bem quentinho. Obrigatória ventoinha mas sem demasiado stress

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hummm ou subdimensionas o valor do fusível, embora um fusível por muito rápido que seja o factor de queimar dele nem sempre tem a ver com um pouco maior amperagem.
Normalmente são eficazes para curto-circuitos que o exponencial dos amperes a subir é brutal como sabes.


Podes trocar por um PTC thermal fuse (POLYFUSE RESETTABLE FUSES) tipo estes:

http://www.littelfuse.com/data/en/Data_Sheets/HVR600_LF_040706.pdf (Resetam desligando a corrente de entrada)


Ou tentaria procurar um bom circuito electrónico de protecção/limitação electrónico, uma vez regulado para X se disparar abre o circuito e deixa de alimentar os leds, ao fim ao cabo como as Meanwell tem e a maior parte das fontes melhorezitas. Seria um fusível electrónico.

Exemplos que conheço:

Tired replacing your power supply fuses, or it cost too much because too often to blow? Use this electronic fuse and your life would be easier. It is good for your new power supply design, or you can just add it to your old power supply unit. This fuse has real fast response because it works based on solid state device, a thyristor. No need to wait something to get hot and melt, the thyristor almost done the job before your milisecond timer counting up.

 
The resistor R2 should be chosen as 1k? per Volt of source voltage, for example 12k? for 12 volt supply, or 33k? for 33 volt source. The R1 resistor should be chosen to set the current point which should be cut on overload condition. The current breaking mechanism is done when the voltage across R1 exceed the bias voltage of Q2, and its about 0.7 volt. When this voltage point is exceeded, the Q2 transistor will turn on and and the current flow through the thyristor Q1 will fall below a level needed to maintain the thyristor latching. Therefore the thyristor will cut the current, and now the transistor Q2 also stops conducting because the base voltage (the voltage across R1) now disappear. After a current shorts and this electronic fuse cut the power supply, If everything is OK then you can get back to normal operation by pressing the reset switch SW1 to turn on the Thyristor again.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 


*Electronic Fuse for DC Short Circuit Protection*

This is an electronic fuse that protects the load against short circuit. Relays must be choosen with a voltage value equals to the input voltage. Don't omit using the 100uF capacitor with appropriate voltage value with respect to the input voltage. If you can't provide, you can use C106 instead of BRX46. You can adjust the current with using 10K potentiometer. If you will use the fuse with very high currents, lower the 0R6 5W resistor value (ex. 0R47, 0R33, 0R22 or 0R1). Watt value of the resistor should be increased also.

----------


## António Vitor

> Já testei os meus XM-L na versão final de 11 + 11 em paralelo montados num BIS-95 e alimentados com uma Mean Well HLG-150-36B.
> 
> Conclusões:
> 1 - O dimming por potenciómetro externo funciona muito bem mas mesmo com a resistência no mínimo os leds têm luz, coisa que parece acontecer também com pwm mas ainda não testei; consequência: ou se usa o pwm ala Wikileds (Baltasar) ou então há que ligar a própria fonte a um relay temporizador.
> 
> 2 - A montagem em paralelo funcionou perfeitamente e diferença das duas séries ronda os 30mA; consequência: prova-se que não causa demasiado stress o uso desta solução desde que se garanta a protecção via fusível.
> 
> 3 - A intensidade da linha mais forte ficou pelos 1860 mA quando em teoria deveria rondar os 2100; consequência: perdem-se cerca de 50 lumens por led mas como acabei por colocar mais um por série até tenho mais luz do que tinha calculado para a versão inicial.
> 
> ...


 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> FAIL - com fusíveis rápidos de 2.5A houve um led que patinou e os ditos fusíveis ficaram a rir aparentemente intactos. Tenho que resolver este tema inesperado com o qual não contava de todo. Sugestões?


Boas!

Por acaso não esperava que fosse assim tão drástico! 

A solução é só uma e já sabes qual é, 1 driver por série!  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas!
> 
> Por acaso não esperava que fosse assim tão drástico! 
> 
> A solução é só uma e já sabes qual é, 1 driver por série!


queimou um led?
e pode ter danificado outros....
agora é que li isso!

epá bucks
a 10 euros...é a coisa que fiz mais acertada, até tive aqui fogo na fonte
sério!!!!
e nao tive nem 1 led queimado por isso
(condensações na fonte)
nem a fonte queimou.
mas disparou várias vezes o quadro
e deve ter dado oferecido correntes malucas para os bucks

----------


## António Vitor

> Teste 1: desligar uma série para verificar a protecção do fusível
> FAIL - com fusíveis rápidos de 2.5A houve um led que patinou e os ditos fusíveis ficaram a rir aparentemente intactos. Tenho que resolver este tema inesperado com o qual não contava de todo. Sugestões?
> 
> Teste 2: verificar temperatura do dissipador após mais tempo de funcionamento no máximo
> PASS - após 30 minutos podia colocar a mão no dissipador sem problemas mas devo dizer que estava bem quentinho. Obrigatória ventoinha mas sem demasiado stress


BUCKS!
nem tens assim tantos leds, precisas de poucos e protegem-te contra outras eventualidades como aquela da fonte começar a arder...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Antes de mais muito obrigado pelos vossos contributos! :yb677: 

Ora começando com uma dúvida muito importante parece-me que os outros leds estão ok já que troquei este para a outra linha e tudo ficou como esperado. Talvez este viesse fragilizado de origem, não sei.

Como medidas imediatas
a) mandei vir mais uns XM-L
b) vou tentar de novo mas com os fusíveis recomendados pelo Sr. Wikileds no link mencionado
c) se não funcionar uso um limitador de corrente qualquer por cada uma das linhas se possível calibrado por volta dos 1800mA - não sei se faz sentido uma coisa destas já que tenho medo que se produza alguma interacção com o driver por via de drops de tensão.

Enfim... Se tudo falhar vou para os limitadores electrónicos mais elaborados sugeridos pelo Baltasar.

De facto foi uma surpresa ver um fusível "rápido" de 2,5A a aguentar um spike de 4A melhor do que um led que é suposto funcionar a 3A.

----------


## António Vitor

> Antes de mais muito obrigado pelos vossos contributos!
> 
> Ora começando com uma dúvida muito importante parece-me que os outros leds estão ok já que troquei este para a outra linha e tudo ficou como esperado. Talvez este viesse fragilizado de origem, não sei.
> 
> Como medidas imediatas
> a) mandei vir mais uns XM-L
> b) vou tentar de novo mas com os fusíveis recomendados pelo Sr. Wikileds no link mencionado
> c) se não funcionar uso um limitador de corrente qualquer por cada uma das linhas se possível calibrado por volta dos 1800mA - não sei se faz sentido uma coisa destas já que tenho medo que se produza alguma interacção com o driver por via de drops de tensão.
> 
> ...


não brinques com isso, podes ter metido o mesmo efeito de 2 anos de funcionamento numa carrada de leds.

no entanto acho que os bucks (um limitador de corrente qualquer) funcionam mesmo com o teu driver/fonte...mas realmente não sei...o Baltasar é que deve saber...
Eu usaria os tais limitadores de corrente, e não usaria fusiveis, por alguma razão depois de ter feito "porcaria" na minha calha (mais do que uma vez) tenho os leds em bom estado.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Bom documento para ler e perceber qual o melhor fusível a usar num circuito DC de forma a proteger de overcurrent:

http://www1.cooperbussmann.com/pdf/94f12f3a-ee81-41d2-a9e3-ef49b5f9fe99.pdf

Existe muita coisa nova em electrónica nesta área ora vê também estes POSISTOR's (vê página 11 e 14):

http://www.murata.com/products/catalog/pdf/r90e.pdf

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Deixem-me felicitar o Nuno, pela partilha que está a levar a cabo.
Projectos ponderados e planeados também têm infortúnios, mas é o caminho a percorrer rumo ao know-how. Não há outra forma.

Pena que como diz o António Vítor noutro tópico, não tenhamos dinheiro suficiente para fazer 40 calhas diferentes de modo a testar a mais eficaz, pois ideias não faltam. Cada cabeça, sua sentença.

Estamos num ponto em que faz lembrar os treinos cronometrados de F1, numa pista que está a secar... Normalmente o último a cruzar a linha de meta obtém o melhor registo, pois a pista já secou um pouco mais do que relativamente aos outros pilotos.

Passando para as calhas leds, quem as está agora a arquitectar profissionalmente ou via do DIY, está apenas a secar a pista...

Por outro lado, só seca a pista quem lá está!  :Palmas: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Cada cabeça sua sentença...
 :Big Grin: 
Eu punha positors, como referiu o Baltasar, parece a maneira mais segura, e não aumentas a complexidade do circuito.
nestas coisas eu gosto de simplificar.
 :Wink:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Pergunta a modos que  ... vá lá ... Parva ...

que cabo é que usam para interligar os leds e estes ao bucks e esses por sua vez à fonte de alimentação assumindo a calha de Leds ligada a 2A?

Abraços,

----------


## JoaoCAlves

cabos com 1mm de secção será o ideal!  :Wink:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Acho que já tinha aqui postado no fórum uma tabela de AWG, esta tabela diz-te para a secção que um cabo multifilar de X quantos amperes pode transportar com segurança.

Vê esta (não sei se era a mesma que tinha colocado):

American Wire Gauge table and AWG Electrical Current Load Limits with skin depth frequencies

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Certo, mas mais importante ainda que a corrente é a resistência do cabo por metro.

Convém que seja o mais baixo possivel para que os cabos não se comportem como resistências.  :SbOk2:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas,

Com os XM-L de substituição a chegar está na hora de requentar este projecto. 

Ora a solução que me pareceu mais implementável é colocar um limitador de corrente por cada linha, idealmente o do João.

Agora as perguntas parvas:
1 - a minha fonte é de corrente regulada, pode-se usar este tipo de circuítos para fontes desta natureza?
2 - com a fonte desconectada meço 36V exactos na saída. Aquilo dá de 33 a 40. De quanto será a resistência chave para ficar limitado a 2 amp por linha é a mesma usada com a fonte de 24V que aparece no tópico do Hugo?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

A resistência é independente da tensão de alimentação. O que tens que ter em conta é que, qt maior for a diferênça entre a tensão da fonte e a tensão dos led's, mais potência dissipas no driver, melhor dissipador precisa.

Se fores usar os dissipadores dos led's, isto não é grave, mas estás a desperdiçar energia.

Para 2A, a resistência ronda os 0.28ohm, o mais perto é 0.27.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Se não me enganei nas contas e nas medidas do voltímetro estou com os leds (quando funcionavam todos) a puxar cerca de 1.9 por linha sendo que a tensão à saída do driver era de exactamente 36,0V.

Não percebo nada do assunto mas sendo assim, com um regulador de intensidade dos teus em cada linha paralela calibrado para 2A parece-me que aquilo só aquece mesmo se uma das linhas for abaixo por se avariar um led ou soltar uma soldadura (algo assim). Só nesse caso é que o regulador teria que gerir um drop de intensidade e dissipá-lo convenientemente.

Estou a ver bem o filme? Se originalmente passam 1.9 e aquilo limita a 2.0 os 1.9 continuam a sair após o regulador e nesse caso este nem "trabalha"?

Estou igualmente a ver a hipótese de usar um LM317 e uma resistência qye segundo li é a solução clássica para limitar corrente.

Penso que terei que ir para o LM338 que aguenta com 5 amps. Aquili faz um drop de voltagem mas não me parece que tenha influência na minha montagem.

Como digo acima, a intensidade a regular é tão próxima da que recebe no input que admito que só mesmo no caso de falha aquilo aqueça.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nuno deixa lá ver se apanhei o fio a meada ehehe... estás a querer colocar os drivers do João por cada linha, assim caso falhe uma linha o outro driver aguenta a outra, bem para já aqui não tens problemas com a corrente (amperes) pois estes só passam no driver para o que ele estiver regulado independente de os leds querem puxar mais ou teres 1 ou 2 filas de leds a trabalhar.

Vais ter é o dobro da voltagem a entrada do driver em caso de falha de uma fila e ai sim, ele terá de fazer o "step down" para a voltagem que essa linha de leds precisa e o resto a mais irá ser dissipado. Aqui é que tens de ver qual o limite, mesmo que seja momentâneo que ele aguenta de voltagem máxima de input.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Se não me enganei nas contas e nas medidas do voltímetro estou com os leds (quando funcionavam todos) a puxar cerca de 1.9 por linha sendo que a tensão à saída do driver era de exactamente 36,0V.
> 
> Não percebo nada do assunto mas sendo assim, com um regulador de intensidade dos teus em cada linha paralela calibrado para 2A parece-me que aquilo só aquece mesmo se uma das linhas for abaixo por se avariar um led ou soltar uma soldadura (algo assim). Só nesse caso é que o regulador teria que gerir um drop de intensidade e dissipá-lo convenientemente.
> 
> Estou a ver bem o filme? Se originalmente passam 1.9 e aquilo limita a 2.0 os 1.9 continuam a sair após o regulador e nesse caso este nem "trabalha"?
> 
> Estou igualmente a ver a hipótese de usar um LM317 e uma resistência qye segundo li é a solução clássica para limitar corrente.
> 
> Penso que terei que ir para o LM338 que aguenta com 5 amps. Aquili faz um drop de voltagem mas não me parece que tenha influência na minha montagem.
> ...



Nuno, não sei se estou a entender bem o que dizes, mas pelo que percebi, queres coloicar um driver por cada serie de led's. Se for isso é o correcto na minha opinião. Mas se calhar é melhor fazeres um pequeno esquema do que pretendes.

Mas partindo para esta abordagem, cada serie de led's vai estar limitada neste caso a 2A pelo seu driver associado. Se um led queimar nessa serie e ficar em curtocircuito, vais continuar a ter 2A nessa serie, só que o driver vai dissipar mais energia, e os circuitos series ao lado não são afectados. 

Enquanto o FET conseguir dissipar o calor, ele não vai queimar e vai continuar a fazer o seu trabalho.

O limite do fet, enquanto convenientemente arrefecido, é de 55V 41A.

qt ao lm317 e similares, sim, fazem o mesmo, mas trabalham com uma queda de tensão de 1.25V na resistência. Qd se procura eficiência, estas coisas contam.  :SbOk2:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Vais ter é o dobro da voltagem a entrada do driver em caso de falha de uma fila e ai sim, ele terá de fazer o "step down" para a voltagem que essa linha de leds precisa e o resto a mais irá ser dissipado. Aqui é que tens de ver qual o limite, mesmo que seja momentâneo que ele aguenta de voltagem máxima de input.


Boas Baltasar.

Não percebo pq dizes o dobro. 

Os conjuntos drivers + led's devem estar em paralelo entre si.

Ou seja:

(Led's + driver) paralelo com (led's + driver)

Nesta situação, os 36V mantêm inalterados no circuito do lado caso um avarie.

O ideal é o Nuno fazer um esquema do que pretende!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok, João.  :SbOk: 

Pois o esquema ajudava a perceber como ele quer mesmo ligar aquilo, pelos vistos estou a perceber mal ou menos bem também, mas se for como dizes só tem de ter algo que garanta a limitação da corrente a x amperes por cada fila de leds (conjunto de x leds em serie).

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado!
Infelizmente estou com smartphone e n consigo fazer esquemas mas acho que ambos apanharam a ideia.

Meanwell HLG a largar uma tensão de 33 a 40V e 4A mais coisa menos coisa. 
Separo o positivo em duas linhas cada uma delas destinada a alimentar 11 leds XM-L.
Cada uma dessas linhas terá uma tensão igual à da fonte e uma corrente por volta de 2 A isto se os leds tiverem uma soma de Vf semelhante.

Ora como o que se pretende é garantir que se uma das linhas falhar por qualquer razão a outra não leva com os todos 4 amperes da fonte de rajada pensei em colocar um fusível rápido de 2,5 A em cada linha.

Este esquema é muito popular nos DIYs americanos mas no meu caso não passou no teste: o fusível não queimou mas um dos leds da linha que levou a sobrecarga foi desta para melhor - dá luz e tal mas acima de 300mA começa a piscar e apaga e a linha fica limitada a 200 mA.

Quero portanto colocar algo no lugar dos fusíveis que limite a intensidade de cada linha a uma corrente que os leds tolerem caso a outra linha falhe.

Nesse sentido vejo 3 possibilidades:
- os drivers do João que depois receberiam os dois o mesmo pwm
- um LM338 por linha com uma resistência de 0,6 ohms (de 5w paraznão haver espiga) para fixar a corrente em redor de 2A (como o drop de tensão é só de 1,25V não me parece que afecte demasiado a eficiência dos leds, aliás a fonte supostamente até compensa)
- um fusível electrónico como o Baltasar mostrou uns bons posts atrás.

Das três a segunda sei montar.  :Coradoeolhos: 
As outras, que se calhar até são melhores, não sei.

O LM338 (e o 317) têm um shut-off interno em caso de sobre-aquecimento o que ajuda já que se estiver a ser demasiado solicitado até irá cortar a corrente.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Nuno, o que precisas é de um driver, seja o do João ou o do chico da esquina!  :yb624: 

O driver limita a corrente.

Como te disse atrás, os circuitos são independentes embora partilhem a mesma fonte. Os led's pendurados num driver, em nada projedicam os vizinhos e vice-versa.

Agora, se mesmo assim queres ter uma protecção adicional, coloca o fusivel electrónico. Mas para isso vais ter que subir mais ainda a tensão de alimentação dos circuitos.

O que vais fazer é obviamente uma decisão tua.

Apenas te posso dizer o que eu faria, e isso seria simplesmente uma fonte, led's e driver.  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

naqueles bucks que tinha abaixo de 21V (recebia a 24v despejava 21 ou menos) meti mais um led.
E SURPRESA!

O CONSUMO COM MAIS LEDS (129) no total
BAIXOU!
20W
 :Big Grin: 
e esta heim?
255W

edit:
baixou para 250, depois de um aquecimento...
hehe!

há com cada coisa mais marada nisto da electronica...
como não acredito em bruxas, julgo que o problema poderia ser de um led que descolei com alguma corrsão galvânica (um dos que tinha o artic silver adhesive), embora o led estava em perfeito estado, devia ter algum spill para a calha...deve ter sido isso.

limpei bem, e voltei a colar...
com alumina desta vez!

Se foi disto se foi dos bucks, agora não sei, mas a conta da luz agradece!

----------


## António Vitor

> Nuno, o que precisas é de um driver, seja o do João ou o do chico da esquina! 
> 
> O driver limita a corrente.
> 
> Como te disse atrás, os circuitos são independentes embora partilhem a mesma fonte. Os led's pendurados num driver, em nada projedicam os vizinhos e vice-versa.
> 
> Agora, se mesmo assim queres ter uma protecção adicional, coloca o fusivel electrónico. Mas para isso vais ter que subir mais ainda a tensão de alimentação dos circuitos.
> 
> O que vais fazer é obviamente uma decisão tua.
> ...


João e Nuno, se eu não tivesse os tais drivers, ou bucks ou como queiram chamar...por muito má qualidade que tenham...possivelmente não tinha leds agora....

eles aguentaram até spills para a calha sem problemas nas fontes, ou nos leds.

suponho que vários spills, tinha mais de 1 no inicio, arruinariam logo de imediato a fonte, puxava tantos amperes que ia tudo à viola.
era leds e era a fonte.

Mas nada aconteceu...
e eu media corrente entre a terra e a calha (uns volts), isto no inicio, depois limpando melhor os leds (estou a falar de uma situação que ocorreu o ano passado, em julho, quando montei os leds), deixei de ter corrente mensurável...
o facto de ter usado artic silver foi mesmo problemático.
embora não seja grande condutor, conduzia corrente.

não sei se agora tinha algum spill, mas investigando bem os leds, detectei este com algum oxido de cobre nos contactos, por acaso tinha sido colado com artic silver....pois...
será que isto aguentou mais de 1 ano com uma descarga leve para a calha....possivelmente.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nuno agora percebi como queres ligar isso, mas não tens problemas em principio (depende da protecção da fonte), a única coisa que vai acontecer se uma linha falhar é que os leds da outra linha vão puxar o máximo que eles podem consumir.

Imagina o seguinte, tens algo led ou não que gasta 700mA, podes usar para alimentar essa coisa qualquer uma fonte mesmo que dê 5A, que esse circuito só puxará os 700mA, agora ao contrario, se a fonte só conseguir fornecer 500mA imagina e o teu circuito quer puxar os 700mA e não tens nada a limitar nos 500mA, esta irá derreter rápido e vai desta para melhor pois o consumo é maior do que pode fornecer.

Recapitulando, no teu caso se algo falha num das linhas, como não tens limitação de corrente os leds irão puxar o seu máximo, como são XM-L o máximo será os 3A, logo irás ter luz mais forte pois passam a trabalhar de 2A para 3A.

Outra coisa é se os 4A da fonte não são limitados ou não têm qualquer protecção overcorrente, como não tens nada em serie em cada uma das linhas dos leds a limitar eles ao quererem puxar os 3A máximos que podem consumir vão dar cabo da fonte, pois 2 linhas a 3A cada temos 6A, mais do que a fonte aguenta e dá, certo?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Nuno agora percebi como queres ligar isso, mas não tens problemas em principio (depende da protecção da fonte), a única coisa que vai acontecer se uma linha falhar é que os leds da outra linha vão puxar o máximo que eles podem consumir.
> 
> Imagina o seguinte, tens algo led ou não que gasta 700mA, podes usar para alimentar essa coisa qualquer uma fonte mesmo que dê 5A, que esse circuito só puxará os 700mA, agora ao contrario, se a fonte só conseguir fornecer 500mA imagina e o teu circuito quer puxar os 700mA e não tens nada a limitar nos 500mA, esta irá derreter rápido e vai desta para melhor pois o consumo é maior do que pode fornecer.
> 
> Recapitulando, no teu caso se algo falha num das linhas, como não tens limitação de corrente os leds irão puxar o seu máximo, como são XM-L o máximo será os 3A, logo irás ter luz mais forte pois passam a trabalhar de 2A para 3A.
> 
> Outra coisa é se os 4A da fonte não são limitados ou não têm qualquer protecção overcorrente, como não tens nada em serie em cada uma das linhas dos leds a limitar eles ao quererem puxar os 3A máximos que podem consumir vão dar cabo da fonte, pois 2 linhas a 3A cada temos 6A, mais do que a fonte aguenta e dá, certo?


Boas!
Obrigado!
Penso que a fonte/driver ao ser de corrente regulada, fornece 4 amps qualquer que seja o circuito que tem pela frente.  
Aliás penso que essa foi a causa directa de me ter queimado um led quando fiz o reste de interromper a outra linha.
É por isso que queria colocar algo em cada linha para a desligar ou limitar se de repente a corrente ultrapassar 2,5 amp. Tentei o fusível com maus resultados. Vou agora tentar seguir para outra solução.
O que eu não quero mesmo é ter que comprar outras fontes.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nuno que versão tens da *HLG-150-36* ?

De acordo com as specs aqui  qualquer versão dessa fonte tem protecção contra curto-circuito e overcurrent da seguinte forma:

*"Protection type : Constant current limiting, recovers automatically after fault condition is removed"*
 
Portanto se não colocares qualquer circuito limitador nos leds mesmo que no seu total eles queiram puxar os 6A (3A por cada linha) ela não irá fornecer mais que o seu máximo de 4.2A sem queimar.

Se tiveres a versão A, tem um potenciómetro interno para regular essa corrente e podes regular o máximo que ela dá desde 2.5A a 4.2A.

Ela é própria para usar em leds, logo terá corrente constante para os 4.2A ou o que for regulado caso modelo A.

Portanto recapitulando se uma linha falhar terás disponível os 4.2A só para a outra linha e ai os leds irão puxar os 3A logo sem problemas embora terás leds mais quentes e com mais luz/brilho.

Os leds só queimam se lhes deres mais voltagem do que podem receber, mas aqui neste caso terás sempre 36V tendo 1 ou 2 linhas.

Claro que o ideal é teres um driver a alimentar cada uma das linhas pois estabiliza muito mais tudo visto estares a fazer uma ligação de 2 linhas em paralelo a saída da fonte, para alem que como a fonte não tem PWM (presumo que não seja a versão com PWM) assim tens aqui a maneira de o fazer e poderes DIMMAR os leds.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado!

A versão é a "B". Mais "dimável" não há: :SbOk: 
PWM a 10V,
Tensão de 0 a 10V e
Resistência de 0 a 100k.

Percebo o que dizes mas penso que se aplica a fontes de tensão regulada (as mais comuns) em que os leds puxam os amperes que querem até ao limite desta.

Nas de corrente regulada tenho lido que a conversa é outra. Debitam sempre com os 4,2 amps independentemente do circuito que têm ligado à saìda.

De outro modo não entendo porque me queimou um led assim que abri o circuito da outra linha. Supostamente teria ficado pelos 3amps mas para ter agarrado daquela forma aparentemente foi bem mais acima.

É por isso e pelo que dizes quanto à qualidade do circuito, que quero mesmo um limitador por linha. Vou mandar vir uns LM338 e respectivas resistências e continuo a ver a solução do João.

Se for pelo LM338, quanto ao pwm vou usar o "Balta Method".  :SbOk5: 
Esqueço o input do driver e faço-o à saída propriamente dita com um fetzinho amigo. Já testei em drivers mais pequenos e funcionou na perfeição.

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas!
> Obrigado!
> Penso que a fonte/driver ao ser de corrente regulada, fornece 4 amps qualquer que seja o circuito que tem pela frente.  
> Aliás penso que essa foi a causa directa de me ter queimado um led quando fiz o reste de interromper a outra linha.
> É por isso que queria colocar algo em cada linha para a desligar ou limitar se de repente a corrente ultrapassar 2,5 amp. Tentei o fusível com maus resultados. Vou agora tentar seguir para outra solução.
> O que eu não quero mesmo é ter que comprar outras fontes.


Achas, sempre a mesma amperagem?
Eu de electronica sou um nabo, mas acho que estás enganado.

experimenta ligares uma ventoinha a tua fonte é de 30 volts, liga 3 em série...
o circuito iria tirar uns 0.0x amperes...
qualquer que seja a fonte do mercado!

é impossivel conseguires meter mais amperes com os tais 30 volts...impossivel.

O problema dos leds, é que estes praticamente não têm resistência
lebrastes da formula?
V=RI
Se dividires ambos os lados da formula por R ficas com V/R=I
R baixo e o I sobe por ai acima. com uma determinada tensão podes ter ou não amperagem acima do que os leds aguentam.

Quando se diz que a fonte limita a corrente, terá também de limitar a tensão.
Se a 10V os leds puxarem 5 amperes, a tua fonte tem de baixar a tensão para os leds ficarem a 4.2. (imaginando este valor ser o tal que tu meteres no tal pot se tiver)
é assim que funciona os bucks/drivers é assim que funciona a tua fonte se eu percebi...

o Baltasar não me deixa mentir.

séries de leds em paralelo não provocam males aos outros do lado (se tiveres 2 séries em paralelo, o problema de uma série não implica problemas na outra linha).

Isto porque o que consome cada série em paralelo está relacionado com a tensão...
percebes?
Se falhar um led e este ficar ainda com menos resistência, vai te puxar mais amperagem para essa linha (série em paralelo), a outra linha de leds passa incolume, porque vai ter sempre 30 volts ( a tua fonte é de 30 certo?)
compreendes?
é a tal formula V=RI
imaginando que os leds aguentam...mesmo com o o tal problema...

aí a tua fonte vai dar amperes até que fique esgotada....e aí baixa-te a tensão, para ambas linhas claro...

----------


## António Vitor

> De outro modo não entendo porque me queimou um led assim que abri o circuito da outra linha. Supostamente teria ficado pelos 3amps mas para ter agarrado daquela forma aparentemente foi bem mais acima.


pode não ter sido...se calhar não estavas com 10V...porque a fonte já estava a controlar o máximo dos amperes "despejados"
assim que se viu livre da outra linha despejou então os 10V, que curiosamente houve um led que não aguentou.

porquÊ?
simples...imagina que no meio desses leds há um que tem menos resistência que os outros...vai APANHAR com mais tensão que os outros...e repara uns 0.3 volts de diferença podem fazer diferença de 1-2 amperes.
os leds são iguais...mas não bem iguais. Claro está tudo em série apanham todos com a mesma amperagem, não é assim?

o que te estava a impedir ter este problema era estares a dividir a amperagem com a linha do lado..percebes?

tenho ventoinhas que gastam 0.1 watt, ligados ao tal estabilizador de corrente....
como não puxa muita amperagem, o estabilizador dá o máximo da tensão...
julgo ser isso.

deverias ter medido a tensão na saida da tua fonte antes de desligar a tal série em paralelo...se fosse abaixo dos 10V (a tua fonte dá 10v?) tinhas concerteza um problema.

Para tu compreenderes..
O que os meus bucks (lá eu a dar-lhe com os bucks), fazem é reduzir a tensão se subir a amperagem acima de um determinado valor.

porque amperagem e tensão estão relacionados.
não podes dar mais amperes, com a mesma resistÊncia e tensão
então teria da formula estar errada:

V=RI
E o Ohm não se enganou.... (lei de ohm)
embora isto com diodos e leds, não seja bem como se fosse resistências,  julgo que até a resistência varia com a tensão...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Como a tua fonte é de 10 volts, podes ligar uma ventoinha de pc de 12 v.
liga um multimetro em série com a ventoinha (medir amperagem é em série) e mede a amperagem...
Claro está que te vai dar um valor minusculo...

não é intuitivo mas acontece...
senão o ohm tinha sido crucificado, e ainda nem transistores tinhamos...nem leds.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Nas de corrente regulada tenho lido que a conversa é outra. Debitam sempre com os 4,2 amps independentemente do circuito que têm ligado à saìda.


Não Nuno, aqui estás equivocado.

Imagina por exemplo que ligas 12 Leds aos 36V. Ficas com 3V disponiveis por led.

Nesta situação, mesmo que tenhas o limite da fonte definido a 4.2A, a corrente vai ser mais baixa, pq a tensão não é suficiente para deixar subir a corrente.

Não tenho o datasheet aberto, mas vamos imaginar que os XM-L a 3V funcionam com 1A. Isto vêz no gráfico.

Mesmo que o limite esteja definido a 4.2A, os led's vão estar a consumir perto do 1A.

----------


## António Vitor

> Não Nuno, aqui estás equivocado.
> 
> Imagina por exemplo que ligas 12 Leds aos 36V. Ficas com 3V disponiveis por led.
> 
> Nesta situação, mesmo que tenhas o limite da fonte definido a 4.2A, a corrente vai ser mais baixa, pq a tensão não é suficiente para deixar subir a corrente.
> 
> Não tenho o datasheet aberto, mas vamos imaginar que os XM-L a 3V funcionam com 1A. Isto vêz no gráfico.
> 
> Mesmo que o limite esteja definido a 4.2A, os led's vão estar a consumir perto do 1A.


 Era o que estava a tentar explicar.
João não disse nenhum disparate disse?
 :Smile: 
Se calhar fui muito confuso...

O problema que ele teve foi um led marado nessa linha, que estava a consumir mais amperes, ou a coisa não estava bem dimensionada, tinha poucos leds para muita tensão...e muita tensão em cada led dá muitos amperes.
E só não queimou logo, porque ao criar duas linhas em paralelo estava efectivamente a dividir a amperagem, e a fonte, foi obrigada a reduzir os amperes/tensão para satisfazer a tal amperagem limite.

tal como tinha dito no meu diy leds, há muitos posts atrás...para se andar a mexer nisto, temos de compreender bem a lei de ohm.
os leds são caros.

quantos leds metestes em cada linha (XM-L)
a fonte é de 10 volts certo?

----------


## António Vitor

já percebi porque é que o led (leds dele) pifou(pifaram?)...

A fonte é de 36 volts tive a ver uns posts do nuno atrás. (não sei onde fui buscar os 10 v)
ele meteu 11 leds em cada linha, que se forem iguais (aqui é que está o cerne do problema) dá 36/11 volts para led em cada linha.
3.27...

pelo pdf da cree deveria dar +/- 2.6 Amp para cada linha.

ora como ele tinha o tal limite de 4.2 amperes, a fonte baixou a tensão...
para o quÊ?

para 3.22V= 2.2 amperes por linha
dá 3.22*11=35,4 volts...
não é bem 36 volts...

apenas uns miseros 0.05 volts fazem uma grande diferença observa aqui...
http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLampXM-L.pdf

vai ver no gráfico tensão versus amperes, a 25ºC a diferentes temperaturas vais ter outros gráficos.

agora imagina um led menos consistente que a 3.25 fica a 3 amperes, a 3.27 ainda pior...a 4 amperes.

a fonte seria obrigada a baixar ainda mais a tensão, mas quando se visse sem a outra linha, pimba, o limite dos 4.2 não era ultrapassado e toca a subir tensão, para valores que o tal led mamava 4 amperes....
basta um led avariado...

percebes Nuno porque é que a malta prefere um estabilizador de corrente por linha?
Os fusiveis poderiam funcionar, mas pelos vistos tÊm de ser bem rápidos..
tal como os estabilizadores de corrente, penso eu...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado pelos vossos excelentes comentários!

Esclarecendo... A fonte com os leds bem quentinhos debitava cerca de 1.9 amps por linha. A tensão era de 36,0V. 

Quando interrompi uma das linhas, não medi mais nada.

Quando refiz o paralelo, a linha com o led avariado andava pelos 120 mA e a outra pelos 2100.

Conclusão desta prolífica conversa: vou fazer umas experiências com uns LM317 que tenho cá e mando vir uns LM338 e umas resistências de alta potência e baixa tolerância para calibrar aquilo na região dos 2amps.

----------


## António Vitor

> Obrigado pelos vossos excelentes comentários!
> 
> Esclarecendo... A fonte com os leds bem quentinhos debitava cerca de 1.9 amps por linha. A tensão era de 36,0V. 
> 
> Quando interrompi uma das linhas, não medi mais nada.
> 
> Quando refiz o paralelo, a linha com o led avariado andava pelos 120 mA e a outra pelos 2100.
> 
> Conclusão desta prolífica conversa: vou fazer umas experiências com uns LM317 que tenho cá e mando vir uns LM338 e umas resistências de alta potência e baixa tolerância para calibrar aquilo na região dos 2amps.


quem escreve aqui muito sou eu...prolifica conversa...
 :Wink: 
Pois não havia razões para queimares nenhum led...
a 1.9 amp...e a 36v.

mas se reparares quando o led pifou a amperagem na outra linha aumentou, e para isso acontecer tinhas de ter mais tensão que antes (quando medias 36 volts)
ou seja a fonte estava mesmo a fazer aquilo que tinha dito e a limitar a corrente (baixando a tensão para os 36 que medistes)
Isto basta valores nas casas decimais para passar de 1.9 para 3 amperes...

agora depois é que eu não percebo...
como é que a 2100 mAmperes numa das linhas te rebenta um led, só podes ter tido azar num dos leds (a hipótese que apresentei é uma hipótese, a outra é um amock da fonte e esta momentaneamente ter dado 36.5 volt, basta isso)...podia ter sido pior e queimarem-se todos os leds.
hehe.

fazes bem em ires pela rota da estabilização da corrente, com esses integrados que mencionas, hoje também não compraria nenhm buck ia por essa alternativa, os leds são manhosos, e seres estranhos...

----------


## António Vitor

Com esses integrados vais estabilizar apenas a tensão?
ou vais querer limitar a corrente?

não sei se dá para ambos...
EDIT
dá dá



> The LM137/LM337 serve a wide variety of applications including local on-card regulation, programmable-output voltage regulation or precision current regulation


A corrente era a melhor opção...porque mesmo a 36v, podes ter um ligeiro amock de um led e passar carradas de amperes...

http://serge.bertorello.free.fr/compsnts/L200.pdf
Este dá para limitares a corrente...
e nem sei se te dá para limitares a 2 amperes a currente
 :Big Grin: 




> The L200 can be used to replace fixed voltage
> regulators when high output voltage precision is
> required and eliminates the need to stock a range
> of fixed voltage regulators


É o tal problema das oscilações. tive a ver preços e este é caro...6 us dollar

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> já percebi porque é que o led (leds dele) pifou(pifaram?)...
> 
> A fonte é de 36 volts tive a ver uns posts do nuno atrás. (não sei onde fui buscar os 10 v)
> ele meteu 11 leds em cada linha, que se forem iguais (aqui é que está o cerne do problema) dá 36/11 volts para led em cada linha.
> 3.27...
> 
> pelo pdf da cree deveria dar +/- 2.6 Amp para cada linha.
> 
> ora como ele tinha o tal limite de 4.2 amperes, a fonte baixou a tensão...
> ...


Sim as tuas contas estão correctas e de facto sendo assim não devia ter queimado.

A explicação que resta é que não estão bem 36V à saida. Os multimetros que nós habitualmente temos não são dos mais precisos e uma pequena variação aqui faz muita diferênça.

Como é obvio, isto é um cenário que não interessa repetir, ficando-se assim na duvida sobre o que realmente terá acontecido...

 :Admirado:

----------


## António Vitor

Super simple high power LED driver

discussão interessante. pode ser que te ajude Nuno.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim por esse site tem vários circuitos.

O mais eficaz e muito semelhante ao que o João Alves usa podem ver aqui com as varias evoluções:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Circuits-for-using-High-Power-LED-s/?ALLSTEPS

Está tudo bem documentado e ajuda a perceber bem o porquê de se usar drivers e de que forma/circuito os usar.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Sim por esse site tem vários circuitos.
> 
> O mais eficaz e muito semelhante ao que o João Alves usa podem ver aqui com as varias evoluções:
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Circuits-for-using-High-Power-LED-s/?ALLSTEPS
> 
> Está tudo bem documentado e ajuda a perceber bem o porquê de se usar drivers e de que forma/circuito os usar.


Yep, nem mais, o conceito é o mesmo!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

Aqui o pessoal de electrónica/leds, sabe onde arranjar leds destes (XM-L T6) baratinhos? Actualmente consigo arranja-los a $9, e 30 bichos destes ainda é dinheiro  :Wink:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Aqui o pessoal de electrónica/leds, sabe onde arranjar leds destes (XM-L T6) baratinhos? Actualmente consigo arranja-los a $9, e 30 bichos destes ainda é dinheiro


Onde? Não é mau preço!

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Sim por esse site tem vários circuitos.
> 
> O mais eficaz e muito semelhante ao que o João Alves usa podem ver aqui com as varias evoluções:
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Circuits-for-using-High-Power-LED-s/?ALLSTEPS
> 
> Está tudo bem documentado e ajuda a perceber bem o porquê de se usar drivers e de que forma/circuito os usar.


Boas,

Como tinha queimado um led e tive que esperar uma eternidade para os senhores da ledrise me mandarem mais leds só ontem pude testar os limitadores de corrente.

Recordo a minha situação:
Duas linhas de XM-L em paralelo cada uma com 11 leds alimentada por uma única fonte/driver Mean Well HLG 150 36B.

Tinha inicialmente tentado proteger os leds por fusíveis "rápidos" para o caso da falha de uma das linhas mas ao fazer o teste o fusível ficou intacto mas um led da linha que levou com a carga foi para o céu dos leds.

Ontem voltei à carga, substituí o tal led e vai de testar o limitador de corrente do esquema do João.

Antes disso tinha chegado a uma conclusão comum a muitas outras que já foram aqui discutidas: o driver fica aquém da corrente que diz produzir. Somando os 1,82 duma linha com os 1,94 da outra chego a 3,76A da fonte que confirmei serem exactos colocando o multímetro em série logo na saída dela.

Teoricamente a fonte daria 4,2A o que representa uma diferença de 440mA, cerca de 10% menos o que não sendo tão mau como nos bucks, sempre irrita quem queria puxar um bocadinho mais pelos XM-L.

Posto isto avancei para os limitadores.

Montei dois no breadboard com resistências de 0,27 de 5W.
Como não tinha o Arduino comigo simulei o pwm fazendo entrar pela respectiva linha uma tensão regulada de 7V.

Ligada a fonte a coisa funcionou muitíssimo bem inclusivamente quando quebrava uma das linhas.

Ora o problema é que a corrente que passava por cada linha ficava por 1,4A subindo para os 1,6A quando quebrava a outra linha. Testei todas as combinações linha/limitador sempre com igual resultado.
Mais... Receando que o problema podesse dever-se ao facto das resistências terem uma tolerância alta, levei a coisa ao extremo e meti mais uma de 0,33 em paralelo com a de 0,27ficando assim o circuito com 0,15 ohms na resistência de controlo. Ora a corrente subiu mas apenas cerca de 4 ou 5 mA.

Conclusão que retiro: este limitador (como todos eles) tem um ligeiro drop e como a fonte parece estar em cima do seu esforço máximo não o compensa resultando então uma quebra verificada em torno dos 800 e tais mA.
Essa conclusão é suportada pelo facto dos fets não aquecerem de todo.

Ou seja: se em vez de ter ali uma sofisticada fonte/driver de 150watts e 36V tivesse uma fonte bruta de 48V com potência para dar e vender, ficaria perfeitamente bem servido.

Tenho agora 4 vias para escolher:
1 - aceito a perda de luminosidade que deverá rondar os 20% face à ideia inicial
2 - volto à ideia dos fusíveis mas sabendo que a fonte não dará os 2.1 por linha que eu queria, uso de 2 A
3 - compro outro HLG igual e uso um por linha com um potenciómetro ou uma resistência fixa na entrada de controlo podendo assim escolher a corrente que me apetecer
4 - esqueço o HLG, meto uns dissipadores nos fets e compro uma fonte regulada com margem suficiente.

Aceitam-se sugestões!

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

> Tenho agora 4 vias para escolher:
> 1 - aceito a perda de luminosidade que deverá rondar os 20% face à ideia inicial
> 2 - volto à ideia dos fusíveis mas sabendo que a fonte não dará os 2.1 por linha que eu queria, uso de 2 A
> 3 - compro outro HLG igual e uso um por linha com um potenciómetro ou uma resistência fixa na entrada de controlo podendo assim escolher a corrente que me apetecer
> 4 - esqueço o HLG, meto uns dissipadores nos fets e compro uma fonte regulada com margem suficiente.
> 
> Aceitam-se sugestões!


Posso-te dizer que o que tenho planeado para a minha calha (15 xm-l t6 em linha x 2 + 15 xp-e rowal blue) é ter uma Mean Well HLG-150-54B por linha nos xm-l (a dos royal blue vai ser outra). Não sei como vai ser em termos de eficiencia/eficacia da fonte em relação aos leds mas é o que tenho pensado. Gasto mais dinheiro nas fontes (a 150-54B custa-me $84.58), mas tenho potencia para puxar pelos leds todos.




> Onde? Não é mau preço!


Passando a publicidade, http://www.rapidled.com/
Também têm fontes da Mean Well, dissipadores, opticas... enfim, tudo para uma calha de leds DIY.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Posso-te dizer que o que tenho planeado para a minha calha (15 xm-l t6 em linha x 2 + 15 xp-e rowal blue) é ter uma Mean Well HLG-150-54B por linha nos xm-l (a dos royal blue vai ser outra). Não sei como vai ser em termos de eficiencia/eficacia da fonte em relação aos leds mas é o que tenho pensado. Gasto mais dinheiro nas fontes (a 150-54B custa-me $84.58), mas tenho potencia para puxar pelos leds todos.
> Passando a publicidade, http://www.rapidled.com/
> Também têm fontes da Mean Well, dissipadores, opticas... enfim, tudo para uma calha de leds DIY.


Boas,

Obrigado pela nota.

Só dois apontamentos:
1 - se vais usar 30 XM-L para 15 XP-E royal-blue vais em princípio ficar com uma luz que a maior parte das pessoas considera demasiado branca. Isto no pressuposto que irás puxar pelos XM-L acima de 1000 mA. A combinação mais consensual parece ser 1 XM-L para 1 RB
2 - se vais usar uma só fonte e dividires em duas linhas, pelo que vi dessa fonte, não terás de te preocupar muito em caso de falha duma das linhas já que no total debita menos de 3Amps. Agora a questão é que vais ter os XM-L a 1400 mA ou algo assim o que representa puxá-los a menos de metade da capacidade.

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

> Boas,
> 
> Obrigado pela nota.
> 
> Só dois apontamentos:
> 1 - se vais usar 30 XM-L para 15 XP-E royal-blue vais em princípio ficar com uma luz que a maior parte das pessoas considera demasiado branca. Isto no pressuposto que irás puxar pelos XM-L acima de 1000 mA. A combinação mais consensual parece ser 1 XM-L para 1 RB
> 2 - se vais usar uma só fonte e dividires em duas linhas, pelo que vi dessa fonte, não terás de te preocupar muito em caso de falha duma das linhas já que no total debita menos de 3Amps. Agora a questão é que vais ter os XM-L a 1400 mA ou algo assim o que representa puxá-los a menos de metade da capacidade.


1 - Essa não sabia  :Wink:  Sendo assim das duas, uma. Ou arranjo uns royal blue mais potentes, ou meto mais. Meter mais também não está fora de questão diga-se...
2 - Prefiro as 2 fontes porque assim posso fazer outro tipo de brincadeiras com o arduino e tenho mais controle sobre as linhas. Sim, é mais uma e portanto mais $86, mas prefiro  :Smile: 

3 - Obrigado pelas dicas  :Smile: 

EDIT: Já agora, será que vale a pena misturar Blues (não Royal Blues) com os brancos, ou meter mesmo mais royal blue (1:1 com os xm-l) dará melhor resultado?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nuno não sei se concordo muito com a afirmação de "considera demasiado branca" ehhehe, os XM-L mesmo no bin T6 são muito amarelos mesmo com a amperagem no máximo (3A), não se deixem enganar olhando somente para a luz que deitam ou a iluminar uma parede, têm mesmo de colocar algo por baixo tipo plantas ou mesmo o aquário para perceber que todas as coisas por eles iluminadas vão depois ter uma cor amarelada.

----------


## António Vitor

> 1 - Essa não sabia  Sendo assim das duas, uma. Ou arranjo uns royal blue mais potentes, ou meto mais. Meter mais também não está fora de questão diga-se...
> 2 - Prefiro as 2 fontes porque assim posso fazer outro tipo de brincadeiras com o arduino e tenho mais controle sobre as linhas. Sim, é mais uma e portanto mais $86, mas prefiro 
> 
> 3 - Obrigado pelas dicas 
> 
> EDIT: Já agora, será que vale a pena misturar Blues (não Royal Blues) com os brancos, ou meter mesmo mais royal blue (1:1 com os xm-l) dará melhor resultado?


Eu tenho metade xp-g (mais fracos que XM-l) para metade XP-E e XR-e royal blue e blue (misturados), e nem por isso é muito azul...está no ponto...
agora em termos fotossintéticos, julgo que descuramos o verde, talvez os XM-L sejam melhores que os XP-g e terem mais verde...
As diatomáceas gostam da luz verde...acreditem!
Embora tenha colocado duas fontes, do meu DIY, uma fonte mais potente, era preferivel, tenho muitas linhas controladas por arduino, alguns 24v vêem de uma fonte outros da outra, mas os 24v...estão sempre lá...
não tenho mais controlo por ter duas fontes...

Não tenho tudo numa fonte, porque tenho 250W e a fonte mais potente dá no máximo 240W, e era no limite...não arrisco.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Ora o problema é que a corrente que passava por cada linha ficava por 1,4A subindo para os 1,6A quando quebrava a outra linha. Testei todas as combinações linha/limitador sempre com igual resultado.
> Mais... Receando que o problema podesse dever-se ao facto das resistências terem uma tolerância alta, levei a coisa ao extremo e meti mais uma de 0,33 em paralelo com a de 0,27ficando assim o circuito com 0,15 ohms na resistência de controlo. Ora a corrente subiu mas apenas cerca de 4 ou 5 mA.
> 
> Conclusão que retiro: este limitador (como todos eles) tem um ligeiro drop e como a fonte parece estar em cima do seu esforço máximo não o compensa resultando então uma quebra verificada em torno dos 800 e tais mA.
> Essa conclusão é suportada pelo facto dos fets não aquecerem de todo.


Boas Nuno!

Tenho aqui um comentário a fazer!  :Wink: 

Não é isso que está a acontecer. O que se passa é que não tens tensão suficiente para suportar a corrente que estás a tentar impôr.

Estando a usar o circuito que mencionei, com 0.15ohm estarias já mt fora dos limites aceitaveis do led, muito acima dos 3A.

Isto é ainda sustentado pela tua afirmação: 
" Essa conclusão é suportada pelo facto dos fets não aquecerem de todo. "

O facto de o fet não aquecer, quer dizer que a tensão aos terminais dele é o minimo dos minimos possiveis para manter regulação, regulação essa, que já está abaixo do que é imposto pelas resistências.

Não sei com qt tás a alimentar os led's, mas tenta aumentar a tensão, até que com a resistência de 0.27 somente, a corrente não altere mais.

Com 0.15, a corrente devia ter subido até:

0.6V/0.15R= 4A !!!

ou seja, era uma vez um led....  :Wink: 

Tens a tabela de resistências que coloquei como referência.

Se estás a usar os mesmos componentes que eu, as contas não podem fugir muito.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Ora devo dizer que nada como estudar os datasheets. O problema é quando não se percebe nada destas coisas.

Derradeiro teste:
Pensando que a melhor hipótese seria comprar outro HLG peguei num pot de 100 k e coloquei no mínimo e vai de testar apenas uma linha de 11 leds. 

A ideia seria ir aumentando a corrente e parar nos 2,5A para não pressionar muito os leds. 

Para grande surpresa minha não passei dos 2 e picos. 

Conclusão: a fonte/driver limita o débito de corrente na medida da correspondente voltagem de trabalho dos leds.

O datasheet fala em corrente reguladaou tensão regulada em função do que encontrarna saída. 

Andei a matar a cabeça para nada. Posso ligar em paralelo sem problemas.

Ao menos aprendi imenso!!! 

Vendo um post anterior do Balta estava lá tudo, eu é que sou burro.  :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

Eu por acaso era para te falar nisso mas queria confirmar no datasheet primeiro (mas ainda não tinha tido tempo).

Todos os drivers da MeanWell para LEDS funcionam assim. É só ligar os leds e pronto  :Smile: 
Depois tens é algumas com dimming e outras sem que podes usar pra controlar a intensidade, mas de resto funciona tudo "automático"

----------


## António Vitor

> Ora devo dizer que nada como estudar os datasheets. O problema é quando não se percebe nada destas coisas.
> 
> Derradeiro teste:
> Pensando que a melhor hipótese seria comprar outro HLG peguei num pot de 100 k e coloquei no mínimo e vai de testar apenas uma linha de 11 leds. 
> 
> A ideia seria ir aumentando a corrente e parar nos 2,5A para não pressionar muito os leds. 
> 
> Para grande surpresa minha não passei dos 2 e picos. 
> 
> ...


 :Smile:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Portanto recapitulando se uma linha falhar terás disponível os 4.2A só para a outra linha e ai os leds irão puxar os 3A logo sem problemas embora terás leds mais quentes e com mais luz/brilho.


Boas Baltasar.

Estive agora a ler para trás e reparei neste comentário.

As coisas não funcionam assim.

A corrente que os led's vão puxar é dependente da tensão que tiverem disponiveis aos seus terminais. Se a fonte tiver limitada aos 4.2A, e houver excesso de tensão para o numero de led's em utilização, a corrente nos led's vai subir até à sua destruição no caso de falhar uma linha. Lembra-te sempre do gráfico do datasheet em que é representada a corrente no led em função da tensão aplicada.

Como já referi atrás, é evidente que os led's não estão alimentados com tensão suficiente para isso acontecer, pq senão, qd o Nuno colocou os 0.15ohm, tinha ficado sem os led's todos.

Lembrem-se sempre, existe duas maneiras de limitar os led's, tensão constante, ou corrente constante!  :Wink:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

João sim tens razão mas depende como forem ligados, já não lembro se referi isso para uma ligação em paralelo/serie ou o que foi mesmo ehhehe... se for 2 series em paralelo a voltagem mantém-se mesmo que uma das series vá abaixo logo os leds não irão puxar mais corrente.
Tenho de reler isto tudo a ver se meti mesmo agua na conversa ou se terá alguma coisa a ver com a confusão das limitações nas Meanwell pois tem regulação de voltagem e de amperagem algumas, mas o que dizes agora está 100% correcto.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> se for 2 series em paralelo a voltagem mantém-se mesmo que uma das series vá abaixo logo os leds não irão puxar mais corrente.
> .


Boas Baltasar.

Tens razão quanto à tensão, mas a corrente não. Se a tensão que a fonte estiver a dar for suficiente para por exemplo o led, segundo o gráfico, funcionar a 4A, ele vai puxar essa corrente destruíndo-se.

Passando a exemplos práticos.

Pelo que percebi, são 2 series de 11 led's.

A fonte dá 36V se não foi mexida (acho que pode dar mais ajustando, não vi o datasheet), e dá 4.2A.

Sendo 2 séries, divides ao meio e tens 2.1A por série. Para os 2.1A, corresponde 3.2V por led, 35.2V ao todo.Nesta situação, mesmo que aumentes a tensão para 40V na regulação da fonte, nos led's vai estar a tensão correspondente aos 2.1A que estão a passar, 35.2 volts. Isto porque a corrente neste caso está limitada pela própria fonte. O resto da tensão fica em componentes internos da fonte.

Se nesta fase, queimar uma serie, a outra vai apanhar com os 4.2A. Isto pq, os 40V são suficientes para que isto aconteça. 

40V / 11 = 3.6V por led. 

No datasheet, imaginando o prolongamento da linha do grafico até aos 3.6V, terias perto de 6A no led, ou seja, fumo. Como a fonte só debita 4.2A, fica-se por aqui, mas queima à mesma.

Estando a fonte regulada nos 36V, quer dizer que te sobram 0.8V (36V-35.2V).

Estando o Nuno ainda a colocar o driver no meio, sabendo-se que temos pelo menos 0.6V no driver, mas na pratica têm-se perto de 1V ( 0.6V na resistência + RDSon*corrente no fet), quer dizer que sobraram apenas 35V para os led's.

35V / 11 = 3.18V

Ora, segundo o grafico, esta tensão por led representa cerca de 1.95A. Este valor vai precisamente ao encontro do que foi medido pelo Nuno.

Ou seja, o led estava neste caso já a ser limitado pela tensão e não pelos drivers. Este é tb o motivo pq qd foi colocado o equivalente a 0.15ohm, não houve subida da corrente com a consequente destrição dos led's.


Desculpem o testamento, mas tou só a tentar evitar + led's destruídos!  :SbOk: 

Espero que me tenha conseguido explicar.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

É isso mesmo João, explicado dessa maneira acho que é muito mais simples de perceber para quem não tinha percebido ou tivesse ficado baralhado com as várias vertentes quer erradas quer meio certas ou mesmo certas mas mal explicadas ehhehe.

 :Pracima:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

:Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Exacto:
Sem drivers a fonte fica a dar 35 e picos o que dá um vf médio correspondente a 2 amps (valores aproximados). 
Com os drivers, se causam um drop de um volto, vou parar a um vf médio de 3,10 o que corresponde a 1,4 amps, exactamente o que medi qualquer que fosse a resistência de controlo usada.

Conculsão: este HLG caso se use com o número ideal de leds para a tensão regulada permite ligações em paralelo seguras à vontade enquanto a fonte puder debitar a corrente correspondente.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Sim Nuno, desde que não tenhas nenhum azar de ficar um led em curto por qq motivo. Se ficar, altera tudo, e a catastrofe acontece.

Isto já foi amplamente discutido em tempos, já não me lembra em que post, se calhar até foi neste!  :Big Grin: 

 :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas

Eu também ando para construir uma calha de leds e tenho uma duvida.

Vocês costumam usar alguma proteção de vidro ou acrílico na calha para proteger os leds de salpicos de agua etc.  ?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Eu já tenho a minha mais ou menos pronta (faltam uns acertos nas ligações) e estou a pensar em colocar uma protecção em acrílico.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Este fim de semana aproveitei para dar mais um toque na calha e já tenho a componente de iluminação (leds, t5 e respectivos fios) terminados. Falta agora montar as ventoinhas e o sensor de temperatura. O acrílico irá ficar assente em cima dos travamentos já que a extremidade dos leds e t5 fica apenas ligeiramente acima destes.

Recordo características:
22 XM-L Cool-White a 2000 mA
8 XP-E Blue a 700 mA
8 XP-E Royal-Blue a 700 mA
2 T5 Philips Blue de 54w

Conclusões:
- mesmo sem T5 ligadas, a luz é tudo menos amarela - bem branca a puxar para azulinha
- de memória visual a calha no seu todo pouco fica a dever à minha anterior de 2x250w HQI + 2x T5
- estando aquilo montado apenas num bis-95, este aquece bem sendo que estimo que se aproxime dos 50 graus
- o meu aquário tem 130x50x55 e a luz parece-me muito bem distribuída logo a partir do nível superficial (o tanque está sem água pelo que por efeito de refração o cenário actual ainda vai melhorar)
- as T5 que uso, além de estarem velhas, são muito largas de espectro pelo que não provocam grande alteração visual para o azul o que nem é mau de todo; se calhar em vez de apostar numa super actínica e numa blue vou pensar em meter pelo menos uma de espectro total;
- o aspecto mais difícil da montagem foi organizar os fios todos mas penso que depois duns furos e dum par de ideias, aquilo salva-se

Fotos para breve...

Também conto usar um medidor de PAR um destes dias. 

Agora complicado vai ser montar a caixa de drivers e balastros já que irá envolver controlo via arduino com relays e mosfets à mistura, além de ter que apoiar mais duas séries de leds que irão iluminar a sump.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Olá quanto te referes a "azulinha" é só os XM-L ligados ou estes simultaneamente com todos os restantes leds azuis?

Dizes isto ao olhar para eles ou iluminaste o aquário mesmo?
Que BIN conseguiste mesmo para os XM-L?

Faço estas questões pois todos os XM-L que me passaram pelas mãos mesmo alimentados com varias amperagens desde o mínimo ao máximo os aquários por eles iluminados sem qualquer outro tipo de iluminação ou led à mistura eram sempre bastante amarelos mesmo o que condiz com as suas especificações técnicas de um limite de 8000K (possivelmente no extremo da sua curva e não de pico médio) embora comercialmente o BIN comum de se encontrar ser o de 6500K.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas!

Acho que o meu bin é o mais habitual e que de especificação deverá de facto andar pelos tais 6500 k.

Agora quanto ao aspecto visual, sinceramente não o distingo das HQIs de 10000k que tinha antes.

A luz é dum branco frio evidente não tendo nada de semelhante por exemplo com as fluorescentes da referência 865 que supostamente são de 6500K. Essas sim, são bem amarelinhas.

Agora o tal tom manifestamente a puxar para o azul, dizia respeito a ter tudo ligado incluino os leds XP-E.

Recapitulando:
Só com XM-L parece que tenho 10000K
Ligando as duas séries azuis aquilo parece algo como 12000K
Ligando depois as T5 noto apenas mais um toque ligeiro de azul mas como já disse, as lâmpadas que tenho além de velhas são meramente umas blue comerciais (não são actínicas)

Mas isto é tudo "a olhómetro"...

E eu sou daqueles que se consideram menos azulistas.

Não sei se por exemplo o António Vitor e o Hugo Figueiredo que aparentam ter a sua zona de conforto visual na região dos 15000K achariam a minha luz amarela.

O António está-me a dever uma passagem cá por casa.  :Smile: 

Mais dia menos dia dirá de seu direito.

O Hugo também sabe que pode vir cá quando quiser.

Tu obviamente que é só dizeres quando queres cá passar.

No limite dos limites, levo a calha ao jantar do Machado de Sousa para colher opiniões.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Atão... Fotos disso, vá!!! :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Atão... Fotos disso, vá!!!


Calma!!!!  :Smile: 

VistaSuperior.jpg

DetalheLeds.jpg

DetalheLigacao.jpg

VistaLeds.jpg

Só não percebo é porque aparecem links e não as fotos...
Fiz tudo da mesmíssima forma mas a imagem não aparece. Tenho posts antigos com a mesma instrução html e neles a imagem surge... :Admirado:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo



----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Está com bom aspecto!

Eu vou fazer passar os fios para trás do dissipador para não se ficarem a ver os fios. Acho que fica mais profissional e "limpo" embora tenha de ter mais 2 furos no dissipador por led, mas de resto excelente aspecto!

Que massa usaste para segurar os Azuis?
Confirma-se a ideia de que a olho nu não se conseguem distinguir Blue de Royal Blue? :Admirado:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Parabéns, está com mt bom aspecto.

Acho que de facto puses-te led's a mais no mesmo dissipador o que explica as altas temperaturas. Poe pelo menos dois ventiladores na calha para aliviar, senão os led's não te vão durar mt. 50ºC do dissipador já é bastante.

Já agora, por curiosidade, qual o espaçamento entre led's?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas e obrigado pelos comentários.

O que a calha tem de bom, devo a vocês João, Hugo, António, Balta, Ferrer, Rui Gaspar e mais algum que a velhice tenga deixado de fora da memória. Também devo mencionar o Daniel Pedro Silva que raramente aqui vem mas é o meu parceiro nestas lides (está a fazer uma igual).

O que tem de mau, é limitação minha.

Agora respondendo...

Azuis e royals: dá para distinguir bem (desde que não seja a olhar para eles de frente). O royal parece quase roxo quando comparado com o outro.

Leds azuis colados com artic alumina.

Os XM-L estão com distância centro a centro na ordem dos 5 cm e os outros não andarão longe disso.

Concordo que tanto led para um dissipador tão estreito pode parecer esticado mas sempre tive previsto usar duas ventoinhas até pela redundância. Também terei um sensor de temperatura que em caso de emergência me reduzirá os XM-L a metade via pwm.

Inicialmente pensei passar os fios por cima mas eram furos a mais. Furar alumínio sem torre de furar dá direito a partir brocas em força.

Usei calha autocolante branca para tapar o esparguete que ainda assim ficou.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Alguém me sabe dizer onde arranjo um acrílico de 1200x300x4 cortadinho à medida?

É que a loja que usava para esses efeitos fechou.

Quero acabar a calha toda e falta-me isso, arranjar um esquema para fixar as ventoinhas e depois as fichas.

A caixa de controlo são outros 500 mas pelo menos a parte que fica por cima do tanque termina com essas tarefas concluídas.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pois fechou!!!

Tens a Dagol!

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nuno eu arranjo isso, mas que espessura queres, 4mm? Não e um pouco grosso?
Transparente presumo?
As medidas correctas são mesmo 120cm  x 30cm?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Nuno eu arranjo isso, mas que espessura queres, 4mm? Não e um pouco grosso?
> Transparente presumo?
> As medidas correctas são mesmo 120cm  x 30cm?


Boas!

Estava a pensar numa espessura mais avantajada porque aquilo não irá ficar preso à calha mas sim assente nos travamentos laterais e central.

O aquário tem 130 e a calha 120. A largura vai ter que ser essa para tapad bem as T5. 

Manda-me uma MP com o custo que faço já a transf.

Hugo, obrigado mas é um prazer fazer negócio com o Balta!  :Smile:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nuno tens a caixa cheia de novo logo não aceita mais PM's.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Desculpa. Já apaguei umas quantas. Abraço

----------


## João Seguro

Boas,

Nuno isso está com bom aspeto  :Wink: 

Não tens ai umas fotos com isso num aquário com água para vermos como fica a luz. Por exemplo só XM-L, só XP-E, tudo junto.... 

Uma sugestão: era capaz de ficar bonito se fizesses, em vez de apenas um acrílico por baixo, acrílico em toda a volta, ou seja, uma caixa, claro que com a respetiva circulação de ar...


Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Tive 1 semana e meia sem internet no local de trabalho... apenas ontem pelas 20h ficou resolvido... 

(...)

É sempre interessante/positivo observar DIY! ou FVM!

Quanto ao acrílico, também estaria na lista de hipóteses de arranjar o que pretendes, não fosse o raio da net.
Não divulgo aqui, por respeito ao Baltasar, mas já o divulguei diversas vezes em ajuda a outros membros.

Não percebo como é que vês os XM-L pouco amarelos... é opinião quase unânime que assim o são...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas! Provavelmente não os vejo muito amarelos porque não tinha a calha anterior muito azul. :-)

Mas podes passar lá por casa e ver.

Este FVM não passaria duma simples mas utópica ideia não fosses tu e a restante pandilha, lol!

Quanto à sugestão do João Seguro, concordo que ficaria bem melhor mas dava-me uma brutal trabalheira fazer uma caixa de acrílico ali. Como não fica à vista, não é tema.

Água... Quem me dera a mim poder mostrar aquilo com água no aquário...

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

Para o pessoal entendido em eletrónica aqui fica um video dum circuito para alimentar LEDs. Com teorias interessantes...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Os metodos "switched" são sempre os mais eficientes. Já nas fontes de alimentação se adoptou este tipo de esquema à bastante tempo.

Mas os chips que tenho visto deste tipo, não vão além de 1A, o que inviabiliza a sua utilização nos XM-L por exemplo.

Mas tb não me debrucei mt sobre o assunto!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

> Boas.
> 
> Os metodos "switched" são sempre os mais eficientes. Já nas fontes de alimentação se adoptou este tipo de esquema à bastante tempo.
> 
> Mas os chips que tenho visto deste tipo, não vão além de 1A, o que inviabiliza a sua utilização nos XM-L por exemplo.
> 
> Mas tb não me debrucei mt sobre o assunto!


Pois, efectivamente ele dá o exemplo para 1A, se dá para mais ou não já não sei  :Smile:  Eu é mais programação que eletrónica... :P
Mas pareceu-me uma boa teoria visto que se pouparia na eletricidade (daquilo que percebi)

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Há de facto um bicharoco de nome CAT4101 que faz o serviço usando uma resistência externa para regular a corrente.

Mas lá está. Como diz o João, fica-se pelos 1000mA de limite máximo.

Diria que no que toca a estes circuítos, há um par de anitos de atraso relativamente aos leds mais recentes que já puxam mais corrente.

Os primeiros high-power leds de grande volume de vendas andavam pelos 350mA. Isto não para! E acima de tudo não anda ao mesmo ritmo da evolução de outras componentes.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nuno o problema do CAT4101 é ser um componente linear, logo não é muito eficaz, resulta bem se os leds que alimentares tiver um consumo ligeiramente abaixo da voltagem que lhe metes, pois ele ainda tem um drop out, mas se quiseres um buck mais inteligente tipo a voltagem de entrada é sempre a mesma mas podes ligar tanto 1 como 10 leds ele vai funcionar mas visto ser linear vai aquecer muito pois é por dissipação que vai libertar a voltagem que o led não vai consumir, eu tenho cá drivers feitos por mim com esse componente, mas cheguei a essa conclusão após vários testes.
Um bom buck step-down é sempre switching que elimina os problemas de aquecimento qualquer que seja as circunstancias em que se ligam.

Claro que para a barreira do 1A ainda não vi muita coisa, mas vão aparecendo a pouco e pouco.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Nesse dominío a solução caseira que mais me agrada é a do João: Mosfet co
 Switch por transistor e controlo por resistência. 
Defeitos? Vários mas toleráveis na minha humilde opinião mas o princípio de funcionamento  e eficiência são perfeitos desde que a tensão da fonte esteja bem dimensionada para o circuito de leds.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Defeitos? Vários mas toleráveis na minha humilde opinião mas o princípio de funcionamento  e eficiência são perfeitos desde que a tensão da fonte esteja bem dimensionada para o circuito de leds.


Certo, desde que tenhas isso em mente, consegues sempre bons valores de eficiencia. Tenho que ver se meto mão à obra par testar em bancada o outro driver que fiz. Se funcionar bem, as perdas são ainda menores, e a estabilidade aumenta brutalmente. tenho mesmo que me debruçar sobre isso...

Uma nota:

Esta não é a solução do João, mas sim a solução de electrónica há mt conhecida por quem anda no meio, eu não inventei nada!  :Wink:

----------


## Artur Jorge Alves

Boas, 

Se servir de interesse, "o meu projecto" sobre LEDS, está adicionado aqui, pois não sabia se devia colocar num post próprio ou em outro já existente:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....412#post192412

espero que seja util para todos.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Uma nota:
> 
> Esta não é a solução do João, mas sim a solução de electrónica há mt conhecida por quem anda no meio, eu não inventei nada!


 :Smile:  Pois... por exemplo está nos instructables...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Yep, o principio é o mesmo, está com pequenas alterações adaptadas a esta necessidade.

----------


## João Seguro

boas sabem de lojas que vendam pastas térmicas colantes boas ca em Portugal? andei a procurar mas só encontrei pasta normal, colante nada..

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Que eu saiba não há. O ebay alemão foi donde veio a minha. Não compres artic silver que gera problemas de condução. A que se deve usar com a pcb dos leds é artic alumina.

----------


## Artur Jorge Alves

João,

A araldite tem pasta termica que cola, foi a pasta que utilizei para colar os meus dissipadores de calor, comprei a minha no AKI, não é facil de encontrar. Para os LEDS utilizei uma pasta termica comprada nas lojas de informática, pois os meus leds são de aparafusar no dissipador.

Se precisares de mais alguma coisa diz.

Abraço,

----------


## João Seguro

Obrigado pelas dicas. Eu preciso mesmo da que cola porque os XR-E que tenho são com pcb de 1x1cm ... para aparafusar é complicado :S

----------


## João Seguro

Esta aqui é boa para dissipar o calor? Tenho procurado na net mas não encontro nada relativamente ao factor de dissipação. 

http://arcticsilver.com/arctic_alumi...l_adhesive.htm

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Sim, de certeza. São usadas nos cpus dos PC's, portanto, se dá para CPU's dá para os led's!  :Wink: 

Como está a montagem?

----------


## João Seguro

epá falta comprar a pasta e começar a colá-los e depois vou-te bater à porta :P porque de resto tenho ca tudo, dissipadores leds etc etc

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok, fixe!  :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Esta aqui é boa para dissipar o calor? Tenho procurado na net mas não encontro nada relativamente ao factor de dissipação. 
> 
> http://arcticsilver.com/arctic_alumi...l_adhesive.htm


Pelo menos o António Vitor, o Daniel Silva e eu usamos.

 :Smile:

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, vou então mandar vir essa cola. Já agora gostava de saber a vossa opinião sobre a quantidade de leds necessária para o meu aquário de 135*65l*60a. 
Tenho já uma calha de 70cm*30 com:
8*Luxeon K2 Star LXK2-PR14-Q00, Royal-Blue, 620mW
16*Cree LED XR E 7090 R2 Star White 242lm

Agora para montar numa nova calha para completar aquela tenho:
10 xm-l
10 xp-e Blue
10 xp-e Royal Blue

Estava a pensar comprar mais 10 xml Acham que chega ou será pouco? Tenciono manter sps por isso quero fazer uma coisa como deve ser

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia João

Quantos XM-L?... 
João... já aqui colocaste qual a amperagem de trabalho que vais aplicar?

Tens que ser tu a definir isso...

Tens 2 ideias a aplicar... que são as mais usais... 

2 XM-L / 1 Blue / 1 Royal Blue
1 XM-L / 1 Blue / 1 Royal Blue

e depois tens os verdes, amarelos, encarnados...  :Smile: 


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

Boas será 2.5A para os XM-L e 700mA para os XP-E

Neste momento tenho 10 XM-L/ 10 Blue / 10 Royal Bluee estava a ponderar comprar +10XM-L ficando com
20 XM-L / 10 Blue / 10 Royal Blue

para além dessa montagem tenho já aqui montada uma calha que irá servir para complementar a que se vai fazer. Essa tem
8*Luxeon K2 Star LXK2-PR14-Q00, Royal-Blue, 620mW
16*Cree LED XR E 7090 R2 Star White 242lm

Resumindo, no total seriam:
*8 Luxeon Royal-Blue*, K2 Star LXK2-PR14-Q00,  620mW 
*16 Cree LED XR E White* 7090 R2 Star  242lm
*20 XM-L* a 2.5A
*10 Blue* a 700mA
*10 Royal Blue* a 700mA

Acham que chega? 
Meto mais alguma cor? Esses verdes, vermelhos etc vale a pena? quais seriam aconselhados? quantidades?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Na minha modesta opinião, isso ficará muito amarelo...
Acho que precisas aí de mais azuis! :Olá:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

E que me dizem desta novidade?

http://marine-engineers.org/2011/08/...ead-led-d-i-y/

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Finalmente ouviram-nos!!!

Led's já com lentes para as nossas necessidades.

Mas o preço, parece bom demais para ser verdade. Mas se for mesmo isso, quem sabe se qd for para trocar lampadas, não troco mesmo o miolo da calha!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Pois é!

Tem enorme potencial. 

Não sei se já alguma vez desmontaram um cree.

Aquilo tem o semicondutor e depois um anel reflector em volta dele. Esse anel tem o interior em ângulo e é esse mesmo ângulo que determina a forma como a luz se concentra. Diria que bastaria que esse anel tivesse um ângulo mais fechado para fazer uma enorme diferença em aquariofilia. Isto sem sequer intervir na lente.
Infelizmente a tendência até tem sido inversa: os XR-E já ultrapassados tinham um ângulo bem mais fechado do que por exemplo os XM-L.

----------


## João Seguro

Olá a todos, venho mais uma vez pedir a vossa opinião sobre uma ideia que tive. Estava a pensar em fazer algo do género do esquema a baixo e estou na dúvida se o dissipador irá aguentar/arrefecer os leds. Eles ficarão a 5cm de distância entre eles e o dissipador é o BIS 95. Serão 6 dissipadores de 30cm*10cm. No desenho (saquei de alguém que partilhou na net porque não o sei fazer :P ) os XM-L são em star e os RB e os blue são em quadrado de 1*1cm.



Acham que o dissipador aguenta ou é preciso por ventoinhas? Alguém tem uma configuração semelhante a funcionar?

Abraço e obrigado  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde João

Se a amperagem de trabalho que aplicares nos XM-L for de 700mA, não necessitas de refrigeração forçada...

Como desconfio que não seja essa a tua ideia... o melhor é mesmo começares a pensar como vais aplicar a refrigeração.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

:S Estava a pensar meter os XM-L a 2.5A e os outros 800mA

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas João.

Para as correntes que falamos, precisas de ventilador.

Como tencionas agrupar os dissipadores?

Vai ficar cada um por si? agrupas 2 a 2 ?

Podes fazer um boneco com pensas fazer?

É que se for 2 a 2, poupas em ventiladores. Unes-os com um espaçador de 1 a 2 cm ao meio e metes um ventilador de 20cmx20cm de baixa rotação e ruído. Esse espaço ao meio vai permitir que passe algum ar fresco para os led's directamente ajudando ainda mais a arrefece-los.

Senão, só te resta os ventiladores de 92mm e tens que meter um por dissipador! O BIS95 é de 95mm de largura e não 100mm como tens no desenho.

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Já agora:

1 - porque estás a dividir o dissipador em tantas seccões? Qual a área a iluminar?

2 - sairam recentemente os CREE XT-E que podem ser uma opção bem mais eficaz para os teus leds azuis já que são mais brilhantes

----------


## João Seguro

Os leds já vêm a caminho o.O e já foram pagos.... :S

sim João tens razão são de 9.5cm eu baralhei-me. Hoje fui ver o preço dele e reparei nos 9.5cm....

Estou a ponderar comprar mais dissipador. Eu comprei cortado em partes de 30 pois queria fazer "focos" de 30*28.5cm porque tenciono ter 2 ilhas no aquário ao contrário dos amontoados de rocha (que também ficam bonitos) ao longo do aquário. Dessa forma tenciono focar/concentrar os leds maioritariamente nessas ilhas.

A ideia é pôr por cima de cada ilha:
20 XM-L a 2.5A
20 Blue a 700mA
20 Royal Blue a 700mA (já não me lembro do que tínhamos falado se era a 700 ou 800 mA)

e no meio
8*Luxeon K2 Star LXK2-PR14-Q00, Royal-Blue, 620mW
16*Cree LED XR E 7090 R2 Star White 242lm
Esta calha do meio já está feita e a funcionar

A calha que já está feita é a castanha. A cinzento são os dissipadores e os respectivos leds. serão dispostos como em cima mas menos em cada peça de dissipador. 

Desta forma, reduzindo para metade o número de leds por dissipador e a puxar por eles como acima referido, acham que assim já dá?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Ok.

Acho que tinhamos falado em 800 a 850mA para compensar os 2.5A dos XM-L.

----------


## João Seguro

Achas que o dissipador assim distribuído com menos leds ainda precisa de ventoinha? Qual é a temperatura máxima que deve atingir com os leds a funcionar?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite João

Acima dos 700mA, acho que não há discussão quanto à necessidade de refrigeração forçada.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

A temperatura do dissipador é dificil dizer, o que é dito é que o led não deve tar a mais de 50º. Mas 50º no dissipador, significa um pouco mais nos led's. Se queres que eles durem, tê que estar fresquinhos, senão, só te restar baixar a corrente de trabalho!

Tenho que me dedicar um pouco a procurar info sobre calculo de dissipadores, tudo o que tinha perdi.

Claro que depois pode-se sempre medir mesmo a temperatura, mas acho que não deves fugir das ventoinhas, nem que sejam de baixa rotação/ruído.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> A temperatura do dissipador é dificil dizer, o que é dito é que o led não deve tar a mais de 50º. Mas 50º no dissipador, significa um pouco mais nos led's. Se queres que eles durem, tê que estar fresquinhos, senão, só te restar baixar a corrente de trabalho!
> 
> Tenho que me dedicar um pouco a procurar info sobre calculo de dissipadores, tudo o que tinha perdi.
> 
> Claro que depois pode-se sempre medir mesmo a temperatura, mas acho que não deves fugir das ventoinhas, nem que sejam de baixa rotação/ruído.


Excelente informação sobre dissipação e temperatura:
http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLa...Management.pdf

----------


## João Seguro

Estou a ver que vou ter que começar a investigar isso :S Uma vez, penso que foi o Pedro Ferrer que mostrou num DIY uma ventoinha grande à brava que era capaz de servir... Sabem de algum sítio que venda em Portugal ou é melhor virar-me para o ebay?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde João




> penso que foi o Pedro Ferrer que mostrou num DIY uma ventoinha grande à brava que era capaz de servir...


Comprei aqui
É uma NOCTUA NF-P14 FLX 140MM.
Claro que há mais baratas. Como a NOISEBLOCKER BLACKSILENT XL1 120MM 16dBA CAIXA + SLICS, usada no fórum por outros membros em sistemas de refrigeração para o aquário. Eu tenho 7 destas ainda paradas para isso mesmo... parece-me uma boa relação preço/qualidade.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

Pois foi, era essa mesma  :Wink:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

O site ba bisalarmes tá em baixo, alguem tem o datasheet do dissipador?

----------


## João Seguro

Ainda continua em baixo porém não me lembro de ver lá algum datasheet do dissipador :/

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Falei agora com eles, o site está mesmo em baixo estão a resolver. No entanto ficaram de me enviar os dados, assim que tiver meto aqui para referência de todos.

Abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Excelente informação sobre dissipação e temperatura:
> http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLa...Management.pdf


Boas Nuno.

Não te respondi logo pq fui ver esse documento em detalhe.

Já o tinha visto à algum tempo e por isso revi.

Esse doc é mt bom para perceberes qt podes ter de resistência térmica máxima no dissipador. Mas depois dessas contas feitas, tens que pegar no resultado, e procurar um dissipador que pelas suas caracteristicas te garanta esses valores. 

Para isso, ou o fornecedor te diz logo a resistência térmica do dissipador, ou então, tens que calcular.

uma fonte de informação é este wiki:

Heat_sink

Não sei se a info é correcta e ainda não me debrucei sobre ele. Mas lembro-me perfeitamente que isto envolve calculos maçudos mt pouco simpáticos.

Tens que ter tudo em conta, e se fores usar ventilação forçada, até os CFM's contam.

Ando a estudar ainda, mas quero desta vez, e de uma vez por todas, dominar este assunto para poder dormir descansado em relação a um qq  dimensionamento.

Um dissipador pode-se aguentar por algum tempo, e de repente a temperatura subir mt rápido. É preciso mt cuidado com os dissipadores.  :Wink: 

Sobre o BIS 95, já me responderam. Infelizmente não têm o tão desejado valor da resistência térmica, apenas me facultaram um pdf com as medidas do perfil.

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

João, muito obrigado pela nota. De facto é pena que não existam dados técnicos do Bis95

----------

